# show me pics of your fursona!



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 1, 2017)

my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses

he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair





​


----------



## modfox (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 1, 2017)

My fursona is a bat/shark/raptor hybrid. I have never seen another bat shark before. I love purple!


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 1, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: [OC REF] Maikeru Nezumi (for 2017) by MaikeruNezumi
Nezumi's just a plain ol' rat.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 1, 2017)

MaikeruNezumi said:


> www.furaffinity.net: [OC REF] Maikeru Nezumi (for 2017) by MaikeruNezumi
> Nezumi's just a plain ol' rat.


Clever using the Japanese word for mouse as the name.


----------



## Mobius (Mar 1, 2017)

v0.1


 
latest version :



people say my fursona's morbid, lol.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 1, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Clever using the Japanese word for mouse as the name.


It's very creative, I know.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 1, 2017)

:^Y


----------



## Royn (Mar 1, 2017)

<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 1, 2017)

My significant other drew me as a pine marten. I don't think he's uploaded it to FA or Twitter or anything yet, though. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 1, 2017)

Swole wolf is swole!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 2, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> My significant other drew me as a pine marten. I don't think he's uploaded it to FA or Twitter or anything yet, though. He's a sweetheart.


And here I am. It's kind of a rough sketch, but it's cute.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 2, 2017)

Kangaroo-raptor, at your service~

(warning : supermassive-sized pics)



Spoiler: base form













Spoiler: cute and cuddly~













Spoiler: sword art on the line !













Spoiler: prayer beads ? how about prayer skulls ?













Spoiler: classic AK up in this













Spoiler: brrrrring the noise !













Spoiler: oh hey, I'm a ninjuh


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 2, 2017)

Sketched a quick one, herp derp


----------



## Rant (Mar 2, 2017)

Spoiler: Fotter




















Spoiler: Pheodra


----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 9, 2017)

Work in progress, my first commission, courtesy of our own @ChainedAlice


----------



## Taffypawz (Mar 9, 2017)

(she was made with a base) she looks male, but she is completely female.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

To post, or not to post.. Meh, post.


----------



## Storok (Mar 9, 2017)

the legend says that going sideways allows a better view of the landscape...
www.furaffinity.net: Skylines are <3 by Storok


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> :^Y


Reminds me of Ron Swanson.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's my Lian!


----------



## Tsuko-chi (Mar 9, 2017)

Peach girl! I have had her for a while, still love her.




This isn't her outfit or style, but I was in a cliche anime mood when I drew this haha.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a version of my Fursona that I drew myself.  I'm one of the GoHs at AnthrOhio this year and the theme is Retro-Future.  www.furaffinity.net: Harnessing the Atom by Keefur


----------



## Kaprima (Mar 16, 2017)

my 3 sonas.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 16, 2017)

With PIZZA!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Tytysi (Mar 21, 2017)

And in Shaman Mode:


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 21, 2017)

Tsuko-chi said:


> Peach girl! I have had her for a while, still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i want one T.T XD art trade!? my art aint the best but art trade?! XD


----------



## Tytysi (Mar 21, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> i want one T.T XD art trade!? my art aint the best but art trade?! XD



Jeez, if Xing is taking art trades, sign me up! Gorgeous style. Reminds me of all the propaganda in Fallout. <3


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 21, 2017)

She hasn't said anything so we don't know if we can art trade so don't get hopes up XD


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 21, 2017)

Well here I am. X3


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 21, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Shy wamu by XingTian :333


----------



## Tytysi (Mar 21, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Shy wamu by XingTian :333


I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going.


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 21, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going.


Nono she isn't like that XD she gets SUPER embarrassed SUPER easily, same with getting scared XD, she probably die of embarrassment before she tries to touch someone up XD


----------



## tfrs (Mar 21, 2017)

This is mine


----------



## OtterScience (Mar 21, 2017)

Lovely art you got there guys O:


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 22, 2017)

Whoot Just finished a new drawing of mine!


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 22, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Whoot Just finished a new drawing of mine!


Nice ref sheet :3 now that I think about it I don't have a proper ref sheet


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 22, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> Nice ref sheet :3 now that I think about it I don't have a proper ref sheet


Thank you, it needed to be done! haha. I'm prob gonna die now. 4am. xDD

And I see, maybe you should make one too. ;v;


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 22, 2017)

A bunch of new drawings of my sona...
#BraceYourself
#ShittyArtsIncoming



Spoiler: The Creator













Spoiler: The Gunslinger (#KillMeAlready)













Spoiler: The Keeper













Spoiler: Casual clothes 1 (tank-top) (also first time shading !)













Spoiler: Casual clothes 2 (jacket)


----------



## Tsuko-chi (Mar 24, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> i want one T.T XD art trade!? my art aint the best but art trade?! XD


Yes! I would love too ^^ 

We can chat personally if you would like!


----------



## BooftheFox (Mar 24, 2017)

Only one I've drawn that's good so far. He's pastel purple and blue, with orange eyes. Hoodie is lime green!


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

i now have a feral pic





 #ferals master race


----------



## ArtfulWho (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's my two mains ^-^


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 25, 2017)

Heres mine, this is like five of twenty five


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Heres mine, this is like five of twenty five
> 
> View attachment 17531 View attachment 17532 View attachment 17533 View attachment 17534 View attachment 17535 View attachment 17531


is it just a head and arms? Kinda remins me of Haunter xD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol


Yvvki said:


> is it just a head and arms? Kinda remins me of Haunter xD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Dont worry i have a body too


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Dont worry i have a body too


Not worried, just curious. xD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Not worried, just curious. xD


 XD LOL


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 26, 2017)

Me and my mate, Silver the wolf


----------



## BooftheFox (Mar 27, 2017)

Fursona no. 2, female sergal named Bordroi! She a beautiful girl!


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 27, 2017)

BooftheFox said:


> Fursona no. 2, female sergal named Bordroi! She a beautiful girl!


Beautiful.


----------



## BooftheFox (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Beautiful.



Awww thank you!


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

Goldfish!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Dongding (Apr 19, 2017)

:3


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Riiley (Apr 21, 2017)

here's mine! Not the best since I kinda just joined the fandom but...


----------



## Riiley (Apr 21, 2017)

also my badge I made myself... its bad rip


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

Only have the files themselves for others and they're too big I guess


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Only have the files themselves for others and they're too big I guess


Your fusona is cool!  Anyway, the image quality is a little meh, but this is my favorite commission I had done on my OC.

www.furaffinity.net: Corrupted soul by OakenheelTheWolf


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's another:

www.furaffinity.net: drawing practice 7 by TensaiAkage


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 23, 2017)

Spoiler: "The Unkindness of War" by Predaguy


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is one i just did for easter.
www.furaffinity.net: I'm the Easter bunny! by JuiceBoxBunny


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 23, 2017)

The ever-adorable batbutt.


----------



## B-Ghez (Apr 23, 2017)

here is mine but i'm still bad at drawing

www.furaffinity.net: first drawing myself by B-Ghez


----------



## Julen (Apr 24, 2017)

Some more trash i made depicting my sona


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 24, 2017)

Just your everyday mercenary, folks, nooooothin' to look at.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 24, 2017)

Just got this as a request recently and I figured it was too good not to share. I'll probably start snagging actual commissions soon once I get the nightmare that is my PayPal situation figured out.


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 24, 2017)

That is so cool!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 24, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Just got this as a request recently and I figured it was too good not to share. I'll probably start snagging actual commissions soon once I get the nightmare that is my PayPal situation figured out.



For some reason this was the first thing that sprung to mind


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 24, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


I cannot unsee that...


----------



## dreamph (Apr 24, 2017)

Just redesigned her yesterday! Went from a very very boring cat to a bat that is literally, very much Me


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 24, 2017)

dreamph said:


> Just redesigned her yesterday! Went from a very very boring cat to a bat that is literally, very much Me


Looks like she's tired of someone's shit


----------



## Jarren (Apr 24, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> For some reason this was the first thing that sprung to mind


That's marvelous.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 25, 2017)

Figured I might join in the talk with my derp? Mutt here is a Fox + Canine + Birdo mix. I mean, he is a mutt. More like a fox with one floppy ear, a very long tail and tiny useless chibi wings that can't do anything at all because they're so tiny.
















Spoiler: Bigger images
















Spoiler: Feral Form













Spoiler: Anthro Form


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 25, 2017)

This is Keito in his partial suit form.


----------



## TayMalerei (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's mine ~ Artwork Gallery for TayMalerei -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I drew her a while ago for practice and couldn't be bothered to make a new one so I just kept using her lmao


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 25, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> This is Keito in his partial suit form.


OHMAIGAWDIHAVETHATSAMEBANDANA


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 25, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> OHMAIGAWDIHAVETHATSAMEBANDANA


IIIINNN TTTHHHEEE SSSAAAMMMEEE CCCOOOLLLLOOOLRRR WIIITTHHHH TTTHHHEEE SSSSAAAMMMEE DDDEEESSSIIIGGHHNN


----------



## Royn (Apr 25, 2017)

<Xeroyn Mustergal.  Father was a southern Sergal.  Mother was an Otter.  Photophobic as all get out.  Or whatever phobia involves total avoidance of cameras/images.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 25, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> OHMAIGAWDIHAVETHATSAMEBANDANA



Dad was helping clean out a house and they were just giving stuff away and he brought home A LOT of stuff. xD 
And I got that bandanna, camo one and another one thats red which still needs to be washed.  
I thought it would look cool with my partial. But thats awesome you have the same identical one! :O


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 26, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> Dad was helping clean out a house and they were just giving stuff away and he brought home A LOT of stuff. xD
> And I got that bandanna, camo one and another one thats red which still needs to be washed.
> I thought it would look cool with my partial. But thats awesome you have the same identical one! :O


YA! i was gonna use mine for the partial i was saving up for also! Wow that is so weird!


----------



## MoonDance (Apr 29, 2017)

This is Moondance, hehe I know she has a very simple design but I like it that way!


----------



## Galaxy (Apr 29, 2017)

Lela belle the bunny and ami rash the sheep!


----------



## rknight (May 5, 2017)




----------



## PixelVixen (May 13, 2017)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.


Holy £$%&!

That's amazing! My mouth did this :O when I saw it!


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 13, 2017)

Took me a while, but here I am, in all my Hawkish glory.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 13, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Took me a while, but here I am, in all my Hawkish glory.


Hey it's good to see another avian! Here's mine, Vance the Gryphon.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 14, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Hey it's good to see another avian! Here's mine, Vance the Gryphon.


Hey hey, not too shabby yourself, feathered friend!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)




----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 17, 2017)

just a minotaur, nothin' special


----------



## Bunnivere (May 18, 2017)

Here's mine. Her name's Mocha, she's a bunny.


----------



## Puffinca (May 18, 2017)

Design has been basically unchanged since I designed her 3 years ago (omg its really been that long), just she's gotten fluffier >


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 20, 2017)

Spoiler: 'Keeping the Peace' by TwilightSaint













Spoiler: 'To Defend Mankind'" by Marsel-Defender













Spoiler: 'Onwards and Upwards' by Nolhyaa













Spoiler: 'One-Eyed Stoker' by RedCoatCat













Spoiler: 'Mission Complete' by Marsel-Defender













Spoiler: 'Darts' by Silverbirch


----------



## E-Jack (May 25, 2017)

I did this today, I'm not very happy with it but oh well.


----------



## Kayl (Jun 6, 2017)

Warning, for adult eyes only. NSFW. 
www.furaffinity.net: Kayl The Semi Non Official Bat Butt by djscales

Its a bat. Greater False vampire bat.


----------



## thecovesecret (Jun 21, 2017)

I CAN FINALLY SHOW OFF MY INNER FURSON!
Btw, her name is Dusky Blue. I like the color blue, and sky at dusk is beautiful.


----------



## INCtastic (Jun 21, 2017)

Since I currently only have the reference sheets available... 
Here are my digisona twins Incendramon and Femacendramon Cidraki
I put some years of progress and redesign into them and together with an artist friend of mine we worked out these lovely ref-sheets :3


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 21, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


>


"Boo >: D"

Not my fursona, but here's an OC of mine, a fennec by the name of Kune:




Located on FA here, but be warned — the account is NSFW!
He was an idea that had been in my head for a while; an extremely shy and nervous fennec. I wanted him to be really simple in appearance, as I find great beauty and purity in things that are simple; if they're done right I find they can be quite potent. Finally decided to get something done of him recently, from the artist cyndybell. I think he turned out rather well :3


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Art by: Temiree, commissioned by me.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 21, 2017)

Rah! Canadian Dragon here  ;P
Been my fursona for... 13 years?


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.


It may be "morbid" but it sure is unique!


----------



## D3XT3R (Jun 22, 2017)

D3XTER <3


----------



## Taterbunny (Jun 24, 2017)

This here lump is Tater.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

This is Raz, he's a Denkisaur.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jul 4, 2017)

My fursona, smartly called "mimi"


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 4, 2017)

Heres Clinker (mark 1).


----------



## Bunnivere (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## drawain (Jul 4, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is technically a peacock spider but since i'm never happy w/ his design i made some generic... pink dog
> 
> ​



I'd love to see the spider! I love jumping spiders and have done some spider anthro and spider dragon design tests before. :3


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## AlleycatIrony (Jul 5, 2017)

drawain said:


> I'd love to see the spider! I love jumping spiders and have done some spider anthro and spider dragon design tests before. :3


this is a p old sprite pic, never drawn a full body but he had an actual peacock tail :00




but yeah there's still a lot of work to be done on the design haha, atm he's just reserved as a 'monstersona' until i'm happy ;w;


----------



## Norros (Jul 6, 2017)

Old and quite outdated reference, but anyway.




Plus


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 6, 2017)

Norros said:


> Old and quite outdated reference, but anyway.
> View attachment 19996



Ooohhh. Snazzy jacket you have there ^_^
Pretty cool character too, btw.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 7, 2017)

Durg here!
Just don't give him too many apples and turkey.


----------



## drawain (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok, now I wanna share my sona too. :>
I am a bit proud of the images I made of her. Can't wait to finish that painting someday.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay I finally have a character sheet for Goodspeed and he's looking pretty stylish in his new vest if I don't say so myself


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

My first picture of my fur Sona made by Nelson_Denure.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)

Needs some work but so happy


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 9, 2017)

All credit of this photo goes to the talented Tazara.

I'm one foxy you dont want to mess with


----------



## TheRabbitFollower (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's my bby


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 10, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> All credit of this photo goes to the talented Tazara.
> 
> I'm one foxy you dont want to mess with


Niiice! Love the attitude


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2017)

Chet,a gun toting wolf.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> View attachment 20067
> 
> Chet,a gun toting wolf.



that is a fox my dude


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 10, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> that is a fox my dude



Wolf!!!!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wolf!!!!



fox that identifies as a wolf*


----------



## Norros (Jul 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wolf!!!!





GreenZone said:


> fox that identifies as a wolf*



All doggies look the same.
Glory felines master race.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks @Eleven-lyc  I'm hoping my future fur suite will match his expression here well. The tail needs to be changed tho


----------



## ShrimpArts (Jul 11, 2017)

She has no name~~~Its so hard to pick one <:O but I got the basic design of how she looks like. I'm still trying to get use to doing digital art


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> View attachment 20067
> 
> Chet,a gun toting wolf.



That is a pretty bushy tail for a wolf,  but I'm not going to argue with him holding that gun. My poor fursona has  enough battle scars as is


----------



## Lizzy (Jul 11, 2017)

Lizardz~


----------



## ChosenUndeaad (Jul 11, 2017)

My fursona has gone through a lot of redesigns, since I was never happy with them! But now I can say I'm happy with their look uvu
They're a kind of cat/fox hybrid.


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2017)

Norros said:


> All doggies look the same.
> Glory felines master race.


*FOXES ARE THE MASTER RACE!!!!*


----------



## ChosenUndeaad (Jul 11, 2017)

modfox said:


> *FOXES ARE THE MASTER RACE!!!!*


The I can say that my fursona is the ultimade master race (half cat, half fox)


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 11, 2017)

Some recent art of my gryphon!


----------



## Jarren (Jul 11, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Some recent art of Ringo!
> View attachment 20089 View attachment 20090 View attachment 20091 View attachment 20092


When did you change your name?


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 11, 2017)

Jarren said:


> When did you change your name?


Very recently, I wanted something that would suit his personality better. "Vance" sounds too badass for him, I think. I needed something that would sound a little more playful. I'm still not set on Ringo though... what do you think?


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jul 11, 2017)

One of my earlier ones before I used something other than Gimp.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

modfox said:


> *FOXES ARE THE MASTER RACE!!!!*


As a fox, i approve this message


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

check my desc!


----------



## Atsuma (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is my fursona www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Marcus by Atsuma
not sure how to show pictures here


----------



## ArathMonster (Jul 12, 2017)

Recently finished my sona's design after a year of toying with him. He is an awkward, chubby, furry dude.

www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Ref sheet by Awkwar-sebastian

I too have no idea how to add images


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 13, 2017)

My profile picture is the only one I have of BuzzPaw so far. I hope you can see it lol


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

and a few random styles (chibi, ..nightmare before christmas inspired, and a combo of the too)


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 31, 2017)

Ambriel said:


> Here's my bby


This is soooooo precious!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 1, 2017)

being drunk is awesome


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Aug 1, 2017)

#
pls send nudes


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 1, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


Wow.... That's just plain badass


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Wow.... That's just plain badass



Battle-rp character I've had for a long time, and who's gone through a ton of different changes over the years.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mine is a plain red wolf.


----------



## GRIT (Aug 1, 2017)

This here is mine. Drew it myself and it's my first fursona-ref sheet.


----------



## bluetiger19 (Aug 5, 2017)

mine's a Blue Tiger -exotic XD


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 6, 2017)

OK, here I go!





(My artwork) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Eonian's artwork, from Chicken Smoothie) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(FiretailFox's artwork, from Chicken Smoothie)


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 7, 2017)

By Moogle....love his smile in this one



and this is easily her most detailed piece of how he looks ^_^




and this is the latest gift of a friend known by the name Antumbra. Thanks again man


----------



## Naresie (Aug 7, 2017)

Well I admit I'm a bit shaky on making up my mind when it comes to actual fursona but this is the creature I tend to go by: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









However if I would end up needing to go by something more animal like it's mostly the fella in my avatar for now (even if that will probably change soon.. again)


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Aug 9, 2017)

Finally finished the reference image so... Yeah!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2017)

Shameless update (warning : EXTREME fat fur fetish) coming through !



Spoiler: click at your own risk


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

this is Meeka <3 I drew everything myself ^^


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 10, 2017)

meeka said:


> this is Meeka <3 I drew everything myself ^^



I like!


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I like!


aw thank you!


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 10, 2017)

meeka said:


> aw thank you!



Your welcome,love the reference sheet..The style is very close to what I had done with mine..

I like the cartoon/simple flat colour shade characters.

Your high detail soft shade looks great too!


----------



## meeka (Aug 10, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Your Welcome,love the reference sheet..The style is very close to what I had done with mine..
> 
> I like the cartoon/simple flat colour shade characters.
> 
> Your high detail soft shade looks great too!


I have recently been trying to create a simplistic/cartoony style to use along with my detailed one! I'm still working on it though. Thank you so much again ;w;


----------



## KaiTheLion (Aug 10, 2017)

So this is me! Lol!


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 11, 2017)

Finally drew my own fursona. Woo?


----------



## Jarren (Aug 11, 2017)

Just got some new art from @Fall and I figured I'd share it. I could only dream of drawing this well, unless I suddenly decided to devote every waking minute to art.


----------



## meeka (Aug 11, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Just got some new art from @Fall and I figured I'd share it. I could only dream of drawing this well, unless I suddenly decided to devote every waking minute to art.



I follow her! She did such a good job, and you have quite a handsome dragon there ^^
He's not even mine, and I'm gushing over that attention to detail~


----------



## wolflynxrae (Aug 13, 2017)

Rae's a lynx wolf, or as I like to call her, a kitty bark. Or a meow dog. I prefer kitty bark.


----------



## meeka (Aug 13, 2017)

wolflynxrae said:


> Rae's a lynx wolf, or as I like to call her, a kitty bark. Or a meow dog. I prefer kitty bark.


That's so crazy! I have a bobcat/timberwolf I call Kitty-boof.
I like her colors, she's a real cutie


----------



## wolflynxrae (Aug 13, 2017)

meeka said:


> That's so crazy! I have a bobcat/timberwolf I call Kitty-boof.
> I like her colors, she's a real cutie


Aww, do you have a picture or reference of her? Canine / feline hybrids are awesome.


----------



## meeka (Aug 14, 2017)

wolflynxrae said:


> Aww, do you have a picture or reference of her? Canine / feline hybrids are awesome.


Unfortunately no, I've only ever RP-ed with her. I am however revamping a lot of my old ocs,so I'll definitely make a ref for her here soon


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 16, 2017)

This is my first attempt at making a fursona, so it looks like shit.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm posting here again since I just redesigned my fursona. Her sparkliness has been toned down a lot.  She's a bat/shark/kirin hybrid now instead of a bat/shark/raptor. Convoluted I know but I love her.


----------



## meeka (Aug 16, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I'm posting here again since I just redesigned my fursona. Her sparkliness has been toned down a lot.  She's a bat/shark/kirin hybrid now instead of a bat/shark/raptor. Convoluted I know but I love her.


She is gorgeous, and I love her!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 16, 2017)

meeka said:


> She is gorgeous, and I love her!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.

PS: Your profile pic is adorable.


----------



## meeka (Aug 16, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.
> 
> PS: Your profile pic is adorable.


No problem, and thanks! My sona is such a grumpy little sheeb lol


----------



## Kirozanagi (Aug 17, 2017)

my uh, sona is a dog-demon-dragon thing named Ceviche (Not sure what species tbh,, but he has nubby horns, floof, and a jagged mouth)

Here's my first drawing of him (2016)





and  here's the latest fullbody i've drawn of him





as you can tell, his design has changed a little
---- 
here's his ref sheet too, in case you were wondering
www.furaffinity.net: SFW Ceviche Ref by Kirozanagi


----------



## meeka (Aug 17, 2017)

Kirozanagi said:


> my uh, sona is a dog-demon-dragon thing named Ceviche (Not sure what species tbh,, but he has nubby horns, floof, and a jagged mouth)
> 
> Here's my first drawing of him (2016)
> 
> ...



ohh! green sona <33
I especially love how tastefully placed the green is! your art style is lovely by the way


----------



## Amynhotep (Aug 19, 2017)

So here are just some doodles of my boy, Amile. (Although I've been considering rename him to Emil because that's a real name, y'know.) He's just a normal siamese cat, but he dyes his hair. Creative, I know :/ haha.

I mean they aren't great, but I did them in like 10 minutes on a Discord call, so oh well lmao


----------



## DeadShoeHead (Aug 19, 2017)

this is my fursona.... His name is Zeak and he is a grey wolf. I can't draw so I just used some templates I found online.


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 20, 2017)

This is Liam. Drawn for me by my good friend @SinFrame (Known elsewhere as CovenCorvid)

And this is his Chibi form:


----------



## Paintyneko (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Aug 20, 2017)

here's more of me paratrooper boi


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## MixedJam (Aug 21, 2017)

Finally happy with my fursona.  Hybrid of different species


----------



## LadyPandemonium (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello there :3 I'm LadyP nice too meet yall :3 Im 22 years old :3 how do yall do:3


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey everyone! This is James, my Otter Fursona! Well, my chibi icon, still looking for more art. <3


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is technically a peacock spider but since i'm never happy w/ his design i made some generic... pink dog thing who's got cat characteristics? idk lmao his name is 'kitten' (bc i'm imaginative), what an absolute fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathless (Aug 24, 2017)

This is Deathless, whom is a wolf (even though she may look like a fox)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

LadyPandemonium said:


> Hello there :3 I'm LadyP nice too meet yall :3 Im 22 years old :3 how do yall do:3View attachment 21054 View attachment 21055 View attachment 21054 View attachment 21055


She's super cute!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2017)

3 days fo' this one. Totally worth it !
I am a Super Saiyan Tauren... 3 ? LOL


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 24, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> 3 days fo' this one. Totally worth it !
> I am a Super Saiyan Tauren... 3 ? LOL


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 24, 2017)

McStuffy said:


> View attachment 21137
> 
> 
> View attachment 21138 View attachment 21141


All art belongs to me.


----------



## bohrium (Aug 29, 2017)

Spoiler










first one is by deadaesthetic on fa
second one is from SweetPeaArtist on devianart
last one is from FirstOfficerSlug on fa

i loooove kitties so my fursona was a no brainer :3 and i adore floof so i made her tail and hair extra floofy. shes rather plain looking but i think she still works =^-^=


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2017)

I commissioned CorgiBoi for my two fursonas. Aouzy and Pinky


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

I only have this


----------



## AntaresIceslayer (Aug 31, 2017)

Most recent picture of my fursona. Art belongs to me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2017)

Spoiler: COMING THROUGH !


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 2, 2017)

Mine is over here:
www.furaffinity.net: C'est Moi by AnnetheCatDetective

I guess I have a couple 'sonas based on different animals, plus one catgirl one that's more human than cat, but my main fursona is definitely this little kitty.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 17, 2017)

The joys of being a biological Swiss Army Knife...


Spoiler: Artwork Commission by Grey Shores









More hands means more guns.
[Link]


----------



## Nullkek (Nov 17, 2017)

I only have 1:
My Fursona


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 17, 2017)

Some people asked me lately about full version of my userpic, so I'll just leave it here


----------



## Jarren (Nov 17, 2017)

Got this recently as a raffle prize from a friend (pictured right) and I love it.


Pipistrele said:


> Some people asked me lately about full version of my userpic, so I'll just leave it here
> View attachment 23728


Huh, that's a neat redesign. She looks cool.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 17, 2017)

I posted back here when I first joined, but I underwent some improvements, both artistically and in design.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 17, 2017)

My avatar was made by FenirDarkWolf and the pic below was made by WolfnightV4X1. I have more that I might share later.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

Though this presentation of self is 'under cover,' an 'alt,' if you please, a security blanket, because cartoon rabbit.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The joys of being a biological Swiss Army Knife...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Artwork Commission by Grey Shores
> ...


Nice ! I recognize a plasma pistol , but is the weapon in the middle a laser rifle?  (Also I pity whoever has to face him in combat lol)


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

Alas, that's too hot for TV.


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 17, 2017)

I did this a few weeks back
www.furaffinity.net: Sunset conversations by Charlesgray


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's Gravey! I've had this cutie for about 7 years now.


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 17, 2017)

Mine is a Pink Standard Poodle named Peaches c:! I love poodles so much , theyre my fav breed of dogs . She was inspired by my love of poodles , poodle skirts , the pink poodles you could get in the Petz and Dogz games , and general love for doggos c:!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> is the weapon in the middle a laser rifle?


Yep. A hellgun to be more precise, with an underslung grenade launcher.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Yep. A hellgun to be more precise, with an underslung grenade launcher.


Ooh, I remember it from Dark Heresy lol
Very nice!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

hey guys wanna see my squirrel sona in RL ? i have a doll of him  had him seanc Dec 2006 hes looking cute on my bed think i might take a pic of him and talk about him a bit


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

KrissySempaiArt said:


> View attachment 23754 View attachment 23755 Mine is a Pink Standard Poodle named Peaches c:! I love poodles so much , theyre my fav breed of dogs . She was inspired by my love of poodles , poodle skirts , the pink poodles you could get in the Petz and Dogz games , and general love for doggos c:!


I love this sona!  have a feeling that MY OC Sweety Puss and hear would get along a lot XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Though this presentation of self is 'under cover,' an 'alt,' if you please, a security blanket, because cartoon rabbit.


this ones great like a alien versh os bugs bunny lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

hes very cute wow like a cartoon that i swear ive seen somewher like fiary od parents lol or something i O hi doggie lol XD i wonder if youv ever been told that before lol


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 20, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> I love this sona!  have a feeling that MY OC Sweety Puss and hear would get along a lot XD


Omg whats it look like ? I havta see !!! Id love to deaw them together if youre cool with it c:!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

KrissySempaiArt said:


> Omg whats it look like ? I havta see !!! Id love to deaw them together if youre cool with it c:!


haha i havet drawn hear..yet as she never truly made it past the idea stages as shes a pycotic/almost evil XD witch i had many of so i was like"na i got enough of those" but i porb sould as she looks very cool   plus Sweety Puss is a awsome name XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

KrissySempaiArt said:


> Omg whats it look like ? I havta see !!! Id love to deaw them together if youre cool with it c:!


     Sure this is the onely real pic i have of hear it's a old crappy pic i did way back i cant even scan it hardly as i lamanated it the wrong way...along side few other picks a RUINED because i lamented them long time ago...anyways ^^ like i said before she would be great friends wit your sonas.. lol i think they may have went to the same  school hahaha


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 20, 2017)

I am proud to reveal the first art of my fursona _Stránnik_, with great thanks and gratitude to @-..Legacy..- for his efforts.




 

He is still in development and may change for final form, but now I can finally see his face in more than just my imagination.


----------



## Phoxatol (Nov 22, 2017)

I actually have two that I  have had for eons. One has changed little but the other significantly. The first is a Maned Wolf character, Cigit which is the one that hadn't changed much whereas the other is a King Cheetah, Vincent who has changed quite a lot over the years from being a regular cheetah. 
Vincent is still being tweaked in his design from time to time mostly in decor. His harness he wears has changed the most from being a typical dog harness to now a harness a horse or mule would use to pull.  His body color isn't golden but rather a sooty gray color, his nose is two different colors and I couldn't help but keep his eyes red, ahaha. His tail was inspired by an English Setter with their fan like tails and I added a horse mane because I own eleven horses of my own. Of course his spots do not have to be... spot on (see what I did there?) except for the stripes on his back that sort of make up a King Cheetah. His story in a short nutshell is he was taken from the wild as a cub, then used in illegal side shows until he escaped. His years of abuse morphed him and he was used pretty much as a cash cow so he isn't too fond of people. His personality is rather jokeresk.




Cigit my Maned Wolf didn't change much really over the years. Where the chain is on her collar, that use to not be there. I thought it looked silly and made no sense so I added something there to fill the gap. Other than that, nothing else other than maybe her name changed once or twice. She has no story despite being my main original character and being made way before Vincent. Her personality however is probably that one person you can spot in a group of people with the biggest frown on their face. The world's greatest grump, you pretty much have to pay her to hang out with you. Somehow, she manages to make friends? Her right eye is green wheres here left eye is a glossy pale blue with the pupil barely visible as she is blind in that eye. My Avatar is another example of her.


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, it isn't well drawn and is more of a ref image, but here is my dorky af fursona Bethley it doesnt even have color yet


----------



## Pompadork (Nov 27, 2017)

Baby's first possible actual fursona! I used to use an old unicorn OC but I think I'm pretty confident in calling this guy an actual fursona! Still haven't thought of a permanent name though. :'D
They're a highland cow with an affinity for band shirts with lame animal puns. We're both emo kid dweebs.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Chet's new look thanks to Koul Fardreamer....


----------



## Taku (Nov 29, 2017)

Very much still a work in progress, but this is the first image I'm happy enough with to share.


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

It is shit and work-in-progress but I'll show it anyways:


----------



## Eraanthe (Nov 30, 2017)

Tsuko-chi said:


> Peach girl! I have had her for a while, still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness she's adorable!


----------



## Eraanthe (Nov 30, 2017)

My Fursona....
DOESN'T HAVE FUR *cries*
T^T


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

*Werewoofs it up*


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 1, 2017)

Made by @Yvvki


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Heres my two
Heres my fox crimson, was based heavily off a kitsune mask, he also wears one 


And heres my techno ass wolf ass wolf cyan


I still can't choose who I like better


----------



## modfox (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Eleven-lyc (Dec 1, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Chet's new look thanks to Koul Fardreamer....


"Gonna get you…"


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 1, 2017)

I need to redraw my red panda. ♡


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 1, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I need to redraw my red panda. ♡



Your work is awesome!


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 1, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Your work is awesome!


Aww thank you. 
（〃・ω・〃）


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 1, 2017)

Here is Zerohi my Dutch Angel Dragon


----------



## 134 (Dec 2, 2017)

It is just perfect :O


----------



## Wollymon (Dec 4, 2017)

Scratch that first picture I posted, I made this for no reason (i dont know how to put images in spoilers)


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's my new christmas themed one.

It's a little risky but still SFW. xD


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Have a Slender Dragon with some bad scars of the past.


----------



## KiokuChan (Dec 6, 2017)

McStuffy said:


> All art belongs to me.


Your character is very cute.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 6, 2017)

Haven't updated y'all in awhile... I recently got a new 'sona visualization of _Stránnik_ thanks to the amazing and talented @Uluri  ♡♡


----------



## McStuffy (Dec 7, 2017)

Aw shucks, You're too kind.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 7, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Haven't updated y'all in awhile... I recently got a new 'sona visualization of _Stránnik_ thanks to the amazing and talented @Uluri  ♡♡
> 
> View attachment 24814



Squeeeeeee! 
its so adorable I just want to boop his nose
and put a bandage on his ear


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 7, 2017)

Top art by @Emergencykitty

Bottom art by @CorgiBoi


----------



## Steelite (Dec 10, 2017)

my "filthy casual" sona lol




















(the last one was simply me practicing how to draw the backside, but I don't wanna risk it lol)


----------



## SuperSniperEagleMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Made by the talented Kajackie
Kajackie on DeviantArt


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 10, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is technically a peacock spider but since i'm never happy w/ his design i made some generic... pink dog thing who's got cat characteristics? idk lmao his name is 'kitten' (bc i'm imaginative), what an absolute fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy, pics of my fursona... damn. Okay its not that good, cuz it mouse made, but here we go


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 10, 2017)

Taffypawz said:


> (she was made with a base) she looks male, but she is completely female.


How can u guys say a fursona its male or female? Its colors? But if it is "real life colors"?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Pompadork (Dec 12, 2017)

Tried my hand at a ref sheet! Axxe is somewhat of a placement holder name, it's weird to say when referring to him but if it sticks it sticks! :'D


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 12, 2017)

SuperSniperEagleMan said:


> View attachment 25088
> Made by the talented Kajackie
> Kajackie on DeviantArt


Woo, another bird!


----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm assuming most people have already seen it since it's my avatar, but I'll post it anyways. Colored in an awesome sketch of my Sergal by @EN1GMAT1C.


 


 
The other day I got this nice chibi of my gryphon by @fralea


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 13, 2017)

So I have already posted something of my fursona, but I doodled this and I guess it shows my personality best!
A musician of course, and judging by the expression an awkward character like myself.

A wild dog with a green tipped tale. My icon was another one I drew during the same time as this.


----------



## ditta_ragdoll (Dec 13, 2017)

Had this babe since I first joined the furry fandom. The collar is a present my husband got me when we first started dating. We still have it somewhere....


----------



## Tytysi (Dec 18, 2017)

I got new arts of my sona!!

This was a piece I commissioned of my sona in Divine Mode:





This is a picture I drew of him in normal mode:


----------



## Steelite (Dec 18, 2017)

Took me 4 days this time, and I had lots of fun with the vector linearts for the background and foreground


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 18, 2017)

Another fun one done by Ryofox630

The other two characters are his,Ryo and Marya....


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 18, 2017)

Typical. Another horndog of a fox. At least his comeuppance is right behind him.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 18, 2017)

normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 savage


----------



## saphiresong98 (Dec 20, 2017)

My sona is of my own orignal species, which still need an actual ref but here she is anyway


----------



## Remroto (Dec 21, 2017)

He doesn't even have a name yet lol


----------



## Arrowfox (Dec 22, 2017)

This is my character Arrowfox! As you can see he has blue hair and dark red-orange fur. His bow is green just like his eyes and likes camping amd archery. Normally when he is indoors he likes computer stuff and synthesizer music, also video games. He can be crafty too. ️


----------



## bo! (Dec 23, 2017)

i have two twins, to represent the two sides of myself. they're named gem and nya (if you say their names together it sounds like gemini) they are siamese cats. you don't have to draw both though : )
nya (long hair) is the "good twin," gem (short hair) is the "bad twin."
they're still very much in development.


----------



## Arrowfox (Dec 23, 2017)

Very clever!


----------



## Dan-the-Rafox (Dec 27, 2017)

here is dan, my main. he's a fox/raccoon hybrid, I call him a Rafox


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 27, 2017)

This is Kiaara, my catbee


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 27, 2017)

_Stránnik_ (the traveler)
Detail of a fantastic commission by @Juden


----------



## Arrowfox (Dec 27, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> _Stránnik_ (the traveler)
> Detail of a fantastic commission by @Juden
> 
> View attachment 25769


That's really cool! I like sci-fi space stuff like this. (This is also what the original ideology of the fandom is all about: creativity)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's mine he's WIP I don't even know what to name him can anyone help here? He's a Zidling made by Crisstail he allowed me to trace. I'm saying this for I don't get undeserved backlash.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 28, 2017)

What a strange design. I love it!


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 28, 2017)

Empress Perjury said:


> Perjury is my fursona


That is beautiful art!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 28, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> _Stránnik_ (the traveler)
> Detail of a fantastic commission by @Juden
> 
> View attachment 25769


Oh my god your 'sona is amazing!


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 28, 2017)

Well little by little I am beginning to get to grips with drawing again. This is my latest efort at drawing my fursona.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 28, 2017)

Woah what is that? A dragon?


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 28, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Woah what is that? A dragon?



Yes. Gradually making the transition from my original model in clay.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Dec 28, 2017)

I love the beard thing. It's familiar but different from the mustache things you see with Japanese dragons I think...


----------



## Remroto (Dec 30, 2017)

My lil floofy  


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2017)

Remroto said:


> My lil floofy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So. Freaking. Cute.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 30, 2017)

Have been scribbling some more today


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Have been scribbling some more today


I can't see it for some reason...


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 30, 2017)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I can't see it for some reason...



Something went wrong with the link from FA. Fixed now.


----------



## Rant (Dec 30, 2017)

I have two mains and one I'm working on.



Spoiler: Aldinatch



The one I main as here because when I was Rayly too many weirdos would contact me.  She's a Pheodra, phoenix dragon hybrid, she can shape shift into a more human form because being a hugeass bird can be problematic. When not being salty AF, she's a fluffy dolt.









Spoiler: Rayly



Everyone's favorite Fotter! No real background for her, she's married to a wolf and works to damn much. Loves raw tuna.









Spoiler: Kiteo








Name: Kiteo
Age: 23
Gender: Female
Height: 5'3
Weight: 120lbs
Species: Secretary Bird

No real bio right now, still working that out.


----------



## BooBooKitty (Jan 3, 2018)

Torryn the Viking werewolf. This image is 8 years old because I never do art for my self and she needs a new reference sheet.
She now has a Mohawk with bulky braids going over each shoulder. No wings.


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 3, 2018)

_Stránnik by Starlight_
www.furaffinity.net: Stránnik by SinFrame





A commission by the gifted artist *SinFrame*
Userpage of SinFrame -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 3, 2018)

Mink made by Refroste Artwork Gallery for ReFrostE -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Elk made by CorgiBoi Userpage of Corgiboi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 5, 2018)

This is Tenso, a bat fursona. Im still working on him but I am currently really happy with how he came out. I like to take my time


----------



## Steelite (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm sure you folks would recognize who this pink dragon is


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I'm sure you folks would recognize who this pink dragon is


Even you call me pink? :O <3


----------



## Steelite (Jan 5, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Even you call me pink? :O <3


Purple-pink <3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 5, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Purple-pink <3


Lightish red.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 5, 2018)

Updated version of Coma I did a few weeks ago


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 5, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Lightish red.


RvB reference?


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 6, 2018)

my... fursona is still in the making but its gonna be an ugly rat !!!! shes ugly + based off me so she has a shit personality lol



Spoiler


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

Some how im at three that I use randomly 



Spoiler: Pic harrison



My main fox Crimson


 wolf Cyan


Then my newest, Glitch the protogen


----------



## DMW45 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here's my char, Sami DeMarco the Red Dragoness, a punk and a tease whose eager to please.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 10, 2018)

I commissioned an artist, and recieved a picture I really want to share 

It's a nude picture of my fursona, so NSFW warning:
www.furaffinity.net: Nude Modelling by Symphony


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Yvvki (Jan 21, 2018)

New art. Aha ☆


----------



## RavensClaww66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Her name is Karliah and she is a deer/doe.


----------



## Aronetic (Feb 26, 2018)

Hai haiii~
The name is Yume~
Im a fox x tiger hybrid~


----------



## Dan-the-Rafox (Feb 26, 2018)

i've got a new one


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow! @Dan-the-Rafox and @Aronetic that is some _awesome_ art!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 26, 2018)

Aronetic said:


> Hai haiii~
> The name is Yume~
> Im a fox x tiger hybrid~


Your sona is hawt. :3


----------



## Aronetic (Feb 26, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Your sona is hawt. :3


Thanksies o//////o


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Feb 26, 2018)

This is me as a bun, I drew myself as a bun cuz my gf has a bun fursona and I think that a bunny couple would be cute


----------



## Aronetic (Feb 26, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Wow! @Dan-the-Rafox and @Aronetic that is some _awesome_ art!


Glad chu like it *-*


----------



## Deathless (Feb 26, 2018)

Aronetic said:


> Hai haiii~
> The name is Yume~
> Im a fox x tiger hybrid~


soo cute omg


----------



## Deathless (Feb 26, 2018)

I wanna share my fursona again because I love her so much


Spoiler: Deathless (with some of my GF's oc too)





 

 

 







Spoiler: Aquarius (failed/forgotten OC)











Spoiler: ""Mature"" drawing of Deathless


----------



## Aronetic (Feb 26, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> soo cute omg


Ish not that cuteeee x///x gawshhhh~
Thanksies tho >\\3\\> glad to see people like my fursona <3


----------



## Aronetic (Feb 26, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> I wanna share my fursona again because I love her so much
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Deathless (with some of my GF's oc too)
> ...


I love the couple picture ;\\\; sah coote~


----------



## Dan-the-Rafox (Feb 26, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Wow! @Dan-the-Rafox and @Aronetic that is some _awesome_ art!


thank you, I drew it myself


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 27, 2018)

My fursona’s name is Joshua Kaleb.
He’s a Siberian Husky nerd that goes with the flow in life and mostly relaxes in the city.

Art was done by ~many-minds-of-Veinna and MissJazzDaFunk


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

This picture is mostly from me trying to decide between colors, but I'm going with the one on the left. I think it works out the best.


----------



## divinedust (Mar 1, 2018)

!!! i just finished mine's ref sheet! pls let me know if i should put a spoiler or anything for butts?? anyways his name is angel and i wuv him.






pls view the full ref tho! (nsfw text warning!)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2018)

divinedust said:


> !!! i just finished mine's ref sheet! pls let me know if i should put a spoiler or anything for butts?? anyways his name is angel and i wuv him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, it's a bun! <3


----------



## divinedust (Mar 2, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG, it's a bun! <3


yeah!!! love this bun bun!! ; v ;


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2018)

The name is Damon and I really love the armor to be honest


----------



## JawsomeGal (Mar 3, 2018)

My fursona is called Ali and she's a shy fashionista


----------



## molly yang (Mar 3, 2018)

Finished her today, her name is Khara Mia  Line art is by Chesta, color & character by me. Feedback welcome!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)

divinedust said:


> !!! ...



I like heem. He's cool. >:3


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> This picture is mostly from me trying to decide between colors, but I'm going with the one on the left. I think it works out the best.


I like right. :3


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

Love what I see in here! Lots of great sonas!
Here's my favorite of Ka'eo:


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 6, 2018)

It's been a while since I posted new art for my 'sona _Stránnik_, but I recently received this gift from the talented Rampant. He envisioned a younger and slightly more cartoony version then I've seen before... a nice change! Thank you, Rampant!  

óÓÒò


----------



## Kayva (Mar 6, 2018)

It’s in process but... this is what I got so far:


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2018)

Soon when my tablet arrives soon.....faceless furry figure walking backwards into darkness


----------



## Synpie (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is Synpie 
She has a loud mouth and is always fishing for a pun or joke to slide into the convo!
Oddly enough i dont have a ref sheet for her >.< it's a long story of how i lost it lol


----------



## Steelite (Mar 7, 2018)

Dual-shields, because I can. Hehehe.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't touch his hand


----------



## BlizzBoi (Mar 8, 2018)

Here's my fursona


----------



## Sylwings (Mar 9, 2018)

Here is mine or me or what you say.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 24, 2018)

Chet genderbend by Ryofox360...


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 24, 2018)

the sona I have for namesake but he is still my space boi




and then the main one I use at the moment


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 25, 2018)

This is Frederick the Jinmenken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have a kaiju fursona named Shadow, but he has no reference sheet and the forum title only says fursona so...


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 25, 2018)

Just a model sheet of my oc, Camila Axolotl
the-albino-axolotl.deviantart.com: Camila model sheet


----------



## Singlespeed (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh heck, since i haven't drawn my actual "fur"sona in a while, have this oldie i guess


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 27, 2018)

ahh, one of my favorites! (drawn by me, posted on DA here)


----------



## glitchology (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm realizing how rusty I am... sketching the 'sona for reference.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

I apologize in advance


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2018)

I came back to double dip my chips in this thread.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 28, 2018)

Ooo, a place to dump the ugliness.

This is probably the best picture I have of my dragon.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 28, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Ooo, a place to dump the ugliness.
> 
> This is probably the best picture I have of my dragon.


Very nice.

And spell what books? What words do they spell?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 28, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And spell what books? What words do they spell?



They spell long, smart-sounding words!


----------



## Ava Blanched (Mar 29, 2018)

I finished this today.
Haven't done a charsheet for her yet, by I just wanted to do a chibi version of my Ava first. <3


----------



## Peridork (Mar 30, 2018)

this smug kitty lmao.


----------



## Ava Blanched (Mar 30, 2018)

Peridork said:


> this smug kitty lmao.


That smile is so radiant! Lovely


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 2, 2018)

Just got this done from Koul...
Love it!


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 3, 2018)

this is my girl!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)

https://imgur.com/pmjts7F


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Apr 10, 2018)

I only have one of mine as i am new but this is Belladonna Mandrake a Possum Witch


----------



## Koriaa (Apr 10, 2018)

O w O


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.


Vo.1 is better


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I HAVE THE POWAAAAAAAA
-He-Man


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I HAVE THE POWAAAAAAAA
> -He-Man


Hey someone gets it!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (Apr 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Cool, but I like the current you better.


----------



## SpaceKraken (Apr 11, 2018)

owo what's this


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

SpaceKraken said:


> owo what's this


2 cute 4 me


----------



## Ginza (Apr 11, 2018)

Koriaa said:


> O w O




Bahhh... your sona is so cute qwq


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes it is


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 9, 2018)

My latest commissioned picture is a portrait of Constance, and I'm very happy with the result. It's the first portrait of her, and I think that the artist did a wonderful job


----------



## Stretch 'N' Sin (Jul 9, 2018)

I just joined furry community, so I don't know a thing about it. I'm mostly an artist who does human hentai but I wanted to come to this territory too so here I am. This is my first sona ever so I hope you guys like it and I'd like to get some advices too!
Either way thank you! ♥


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 9, 2018)

@Stretch 'N' Sin Welcome the fourm

Yo have you read the rules?
you can't post NSFW stuff on here
I say censor it or something before you get banned or waned by mods


----------



## Stretch 'N' Sin (Jul 9, 2018)

Is it fine now? I'm so sorry, my brain froze there.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 9, 2018)

Stretch 'N' Sin said:


> Is it fine now? I'm so sorry, my brain froze there.


Its good I guess. Just be careful lol
nice art btw


----------



## jblade001 (Jul 9, 2018)

i have 2 lol but here's me


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jul 10, 2018)

These are my fursonas one year later. I may have updated them still, but at this point I was working on a style inspired by a fellow furry, fallacynyx.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok. So 


Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> These are my fursonas one year later. I may have updated them still, but at this point I was working on a style inspired by a fellow furry, fallacynyx.


apparently the photos won’t get through. How does this work cuz photos seem to not work?


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 12, 2018)

I have two~

Main: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alt sona: (art by AidenMonster)


----------



## David Drake (Jul 12, 2018)

Would it be in poor taste to merely link to the thread I made unveiling my fursona and the one picture I have so far?

forums.furaffinity.net: Unveiling My Fursona


----------



## Deathless (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a new OC! 
His name is Lucifer (Lucy for short). I don't really have a set species for him but he's a canine-goat mix. He doesn't look the best because I couldn't digitally draw it due to technical problems that are going to be fixed! Once I get my tablet fixed, an improved and smoother version will be posted!


Spoiler










EDIT: I drew my sexy boi on MS Paint, here's a better look at him!


Spoiler: MS Paint








EDIT: I just finished myself a new avatar! I'm getting used to drawing on MSPaint! I do feel bad because I'm neglecting my OG fursona, Deathless, but it's ok, she knows I love her haha!


Spoiler: Avatar


----------



## malibu (Jul 16, 2018)

He is a very tired shehuahua.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 16, 2018)

What else can I do/be feeling like a fox? x3








(Both (of course) not drawn by me, but commissioned by me x3)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Mayflower (Jul 16, 2018)

TimFox said:


> What else can I do/be feeling like a fox? x3
> (Both (of course) not drawn by me, but commissioned by me x3)


I love that expression and smile in the first picture


----------



## TimFox (Jul 16, 2018)

Constance said:


> I love that expression and smile in the first picture



He did an amazing job getting these 2 pictures alive x3 I'm happy you like it


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 21, 2018)

Here it is, I have just finished it.
Im still practicing
Could you please give me your opinions about it?


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

My dragon


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 21, 2018)

Haven’t posted more LV here lately. 









Much more comfy style do love this.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is my newest version:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Rayd (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Jul 21, 2018)

I got another one x3

"Spoiler" just to be safe ;D



Spoiler


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

My fursona has 2 forms, cloud dog and ice cream dog


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

Eh, I like to call her a " Candy dog " But im pretty sure that species exists.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 25, 2018)

Guifrog in action with his musical painting abilities. ☆


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh my god it looks like a kids game! Wow!


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 26, 2018)

@Guifrog  you can feel strongly the positive vibes from this drawing, I love it!

And I've finally finished reference sheet of my fursona, it took me ages for some reason but now I'm finally free


----------



## Enoch1135 (Jul 26, 2018)

This is my secondary fursona, Nascha Kajika the Utahraptor; only have two pictures of any of my characters (sadness...), but I really like and am grateful for what I got!


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 29, 2018)

Gift sketch from Koul


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 29, 2018)

Whoop havent shown this one off here yet. 






LV getting their magics going.


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 6, 2018)

Made her with a base i found and the paint tool on my tablet. I'm pretty proud of her


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 9, 2018)

hes a work in progress, hes a blacksmith.^^


----------



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)

Raleigh, ( swordkat, wheelkat, odd jobs kat  )  @ your service


----------



## Nihles (Sep 9, 2018)

Image dump of your local rainbow foxxo!

But I'm cute as heck and will dance with you or keep you company on cold lonely nights:




And here I am as a feral doing what I do best: making new friends!


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

here's the finished product

 ^^


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 10, 2018)

An awesome ref sheet made by Zenmaldita  I am super grateful for it.


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 11, 2018)

Lexiand was redesigned.




Art by  Thehoneybutter


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 11, 2018)

Say hello to Brite Paw!





Putting this one behind a spoiler, because while it IS safe for work, there's underwear.


Spoiler


----------



## Derron116 (Sep 11, 2018)

Here's a nice pic of Zephyris: www.furaffinity.net: Zephyris Headshot Commission by Sidian by Derron116

And here's his ref sheet: www.furaffinity.net: Zephyris Redsnout's First Reference Sheet (SFW) by Derron116


----------



## Rayd (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 11, 2018)

I would... but i suck at drawing


----------



## Nihles (Sep 11, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Image dump of your local rainbow foxxo!
> 
> But I'm cute as heck and will dance with you or keep you company on cold lonely nights:
> 
> ...


Woops, I suck. Shoutout to @Skychickens for doing the adorable reference I posted up there, and MamaVee for the adorable feral arts


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Me


----------



## Nihles (Sep 11, 2018)

Derron116 said:


> Here's a nice pic of Zephyris: www.furaffinity.net: Zephyris Headshot Commission by Sidian by Derron116
> 
> And here's his ref sheet: www.furaffinity.net: Zephyris Redsnout's First Reference Sheet (SFW) by Derron116


How doesbyour sona manage to be both potentially terrifying and so cute at the same time?


----------



## PercyD (Sep 11, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Expression Challenge: "|D" by PercyD


----------



## Derron116 (Sep 11, 2018)

Nihles said:


> How doesbyour sona manage to be both potentially terrifying and so cute at the same time?


That's the power of a fluffy, feathery Utahraptor. Also the artists are quite good.


----------



## Peppermist (Sep 11, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Moonstone (Squirrel Sona) by Peppermist

Moonstone, my squirrelsona.


----------



## Middie (Sep 12, 2018)

This is me


----------



## Redwulf16 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Zerohi (Sep 12, 2018)

I should probably show my latest Main Sona now  this is Octave


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 19, 2018)

I had a fursona forever ago but have not drawn them in about ten years =w=' So I will share my Sonisona, if that's okay



This is Remedy, Pronouns They/them, they are a nonbinary porcupine and got a bit of a change from when I first created them to match my new haircut.



This was their hairstyle prior. I loved the long ponytail, but I figured I'd make them change when I did and so on.



A friend proposed a highschool AU, so I kinda went with it and really like how this turned out.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Wow who drew that


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Wow who drew that


Userpage of Anjeka -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

UwU


----------



## Universe (Sep 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Userpage of Anjeka -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> UwU


Wow that’s good


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 19, 2018)

I never had a full pic to put here but now I have this awsome being:


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 19, 2018)

Spoiler: edelweiss











Spoiler: grungy-weiss





 







Spoiler: girlfriend-weiss











Spoiler: lady-weiss





 
It hates the full image apparently, so you can find it here: www.furaffinity.net: Noir -Commission- by Illuminaughty


----------



## TimFox (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm prett sure I didn't share these 2 with you yet :3



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 22, 2018)

Did somebody say excuse to share cool art and best foxxo's face? Well why didn't you say sooner!

The first art I ever got of my sona, Sakara, and his little brother Kuveli. Made by TheKC, lovely piece, only one with a background.






Second ever piece! Sakara and Kuveli again, made by TheLivingShadow in a different and cool style






And finally the most recent piece, a wonderful piece in a more realistic style made by L-James. Good artist to work with, asks a lot of questions about detail, and does a lot of research, i.e. the leggings on this piece which were based on something more Native-American.






All fantastic pieces, would recomend all of the artists I have commissioned!


----------



## Zezel (Sep 22, 2018)

An fox with antlers is mine


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 22, 2018)

Here is Ryan the Jackal!


----------



## C-artsy (Sep 29, 2018)

*may not count as fursona because he doesn't have fur... so "persona" for me* 

A monster creature named C. ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 30, 2018)

My old ref sheet. :3 

I need to get a new one and updated art. xD


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2018)

By cyndybell <3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

The first one is the full picture I cropped my avatar out of. It was made by Olie Boldador (a.k.a. Olieart on DiviantArt) was a custom commission I half won as a prize and half paid for (I paid around $20 to add an extra character to the original prize). It has both Emy's human form and her Kitsune form. She was originally a Kitsune from pathfinder whose story I adapt to fit other settings. All Kitsune in pathfinder have their fox form (a.k.a. their true form) and a human form they can take on to disguise themselves, with most always taking the same human appearance but a gifted few can disguise themselves as specific people. Emy never had that gift. It was made digitally.


The second one was a special occasion I commissioned when my Pathfinder group all met face to face for the first time to go to St. Louis ComicCon. Emy had a daughter, Evania (who turned out to be a Simurgh and a "Divine Spark"), with her husband, Magpie (who is a Tengu, the Pathfinder name for antho-ravens), through a miraculous birth+hatching process that involved many angels, good outsiders, and at least one goddess. I wanted to see what a raven/fox simurgh would look like, and Magpie;s player never had custom character art before, so I commissioned a piece with Emy, Magpie, and Evania depicting the hatching scene. It is a highly stylized piece made by Camron Johnson (he has a website here) using traditional methods. He made a high resolution scan of it for me before mailing me the original copy, which I promptly framed and hung on a wall upon arrival in the mail.


The one by Camron resembles the type of religious iconography that Emy's followers would make after her ascension and I _*love*_ the hyper stylized look of it (and that I got to frame it <3). However, I also love Olie's piece because of the more realistic textures. Olie's piece is what I imagine Emy to actually look like whereas Camron's piece is a way I imagine her followers would depict her; Emy encourages people to express their creativity so that often means highly expressive, stylized pieces in their religious art. Also, When I got the piece by Olie, Evania didn't exist yet so it was really cool to see a nice depiction of her in Camron's work.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh, I forgot the two meet badges I have of Sakara, was shocked I got them so cheap.


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 1, 2018)

I drew a horrible picture of LV in the sand by the ocean.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 6, 2018)

I may look cute, but I'm a mean little bastard who will put you in your place! >:V


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 12, 2018)

I just commissioned the first art of mine! I loooove it, she looks so freaking lovely.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Commissioned by a friend as a gift and I love it from head to tail, especially how fluffy the head is and those cute tiny ears :3


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 12, 2018)

Just take a gander at my icon, all I can say is he's supposed to be a redish color but I got no problems with how smol sammich drew em


----------



## Jojer (Oct 13, 2018)

This is my newest sona and my secondary named Sayjay!


----------



## Taku (Oct 15, 2018)

I commissioned mile_008 and i love it!


----------



## KeesNailo (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's mine! You all have lovely and awesome oc's!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 18, 2018)

I just got a new pic by SmolSammichOwO


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 19, 2018)

Probably not beefy enough tbh


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 21, 2018)

This guy has been with me for years but I'm working on a species from Star Wars and also a Hyena and we'll see who I'm feeling more. Past time for a change I think.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 21, 2018)

Ripped it off my reference page, mostly because I have not actually drawn many examples of this guy. At least not many full body examples. 




Not a dragon, or a dog.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 21, 2018)

Something I'm working on still, but my dude is pretty much done so here:


----------



## Keefur (Oct 22, 2018)

You can see my fursuit, Cutter Cat on my FA.  I'm Keefur on FA.  FA is down right now for maintenance or I would put up a link.


----------



## risingsunn (Nov 1, 2018)

This is Rin my first attempt at a fursona that i really genuinly fell in love with.


----------



## atlantiarai (Nov 3, 2018)

This is my little lady, Rosalee!
You may feel your character is a little generic, but I love it a lot!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

I drew this pixel-art last night of a new sona of mine.


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 3, 2018)

I recently made a new Ref for Octave so here it is 


I really need to get art of him


----------



## Deathless (Nov 4, 2018)

I made a new child of mine! Her name is Tara and she's a purple and neon green dragon! Shes very shy and quiet but loves her friends! (yes I am aware she looks like Spike the Dragon)


----------



## Dirtyrottenpunk (Nov 4, 2018)

Whelp, I don't have too many great pics of him, and this isn't the best reference but I guess it's the best looking one (minus some other inconsistencies like the fact that he's only got one eye, the other's just a wormy one).  But I'll leave you guys with this less gross one.  Also this is a lot more canine looking, he's kinda bat kinda rat.  Mostly rat I guess.
*I commissioned this piece also.  Actually, he was a gift that I just felt was super fitting.  Replaced my sona of 15+ years this year.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 5, 2018)

My latest commissioned picture. I think that the artist did a great job and created an elegant picture.


----------



## Aether_Apparition (Nov 5, 2018)

This is Bailey! Im going to make a fursuit of him soon.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 6, 2018)

Constance said:


> My latest commissioned picture. I think that the artist did a great job and created an elegant picture.




Very well done!
Love the pose


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 6, 2018)

Meet Wagon 
I’m still trying on my fursona


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't have a fursona, so have a generic fox I drew.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

Here's my original design and the improved version I later did.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> View attachment 47553 View attachment 47564


Nice! He’s got some color now!


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Tyno (Nov 20, 2018)

I dont think anyone on this forum has seen my full sona.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 20, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> I dont think anyone on this forum has seen my full sona.



....you are So adorablllllleeeeee!!!!


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Asassinator (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> View attachment 48181


You look awesome!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 25, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> View attachment 47553 View attachment 47564



He looks so good dude!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's something I drew a couple of years ago. www.furaffinity.net: Harnessing the Atom by Keefur


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Nov 27, 2018)

https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FdqjApTG%3Btype%3Dalbum

Here's some decent art pieces of my fursona, Sachiko the Finnish Lapphund Dog.


----------



## Orawind (Nov 27, 2018)

This is me!

www.furaffinity.net: Max by Orawind




(Yeah. I’m feral.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 27, 2018)

Y'know what, I'll post here.

Welp, time for shitty fursona full reveal.
The first drawing in this spoiler is the first and original drawing of my fursona. It isn't intended to be great, heck it was done in MSPaint purely because I didn't want to put too much effort into it at the time since all I had planned for it was to use it as a sprite in a game and it would've had to shrink anyway for the game so it just needed to be somewhat obvious who/what he is. He is holding a mask of another character of mine since his ability in short is to make masks of others and turn into them, getting their powers and form whiles wearing the mask. Plus he'd look fine as an avatar since shrinking him to be 800x800 so that most websites will accept it is good enough.
And before someone says it, his smile is mimicking the mask, he wouldn't really be smiling.


Spoiler: Original Drawing










My BF's drawing does a great job at doing a better job of showing him and his nature of how he cannot physically express his emotions and uses the masks to show them. (E.G: Wearing a mask of happiness to show hes happy)
I think he does lean more to the dog side, but then again my original one leaned more to bear, and his tail should make it more obvious hes half dog.


Spoiler:  BF's drawing of my Fursona










An amazing avatar done by the great SmolSammichOwO, I really enjoy da floof!
I like to imagine off picture hes still holding a mask hence why he can express his joy. >w>


Spoiler:  Fursona drawing done by the great SmolSammichOwO











I do plan to do a better drawing of my own fursona, though right now i'm beyond busy with assignments from college an trying to get a job so I can actually get on with my life.


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 1, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Y'know what, I'll post here.
> 
> Welp, time for shitty fursona full reveal.
> The first drawing in this spoiler is the first and original drawing of my fursona. It isn't intended to be great, heck it was done in MSPaint purely because I didn't want to put too much effort into it at the time since all I had planned for it was to use it as a sprite in a game and it would've had to shrink anyway for the game so it just needed to be somewhat obvious who/what he is. He is holding a mask of another character of mine since his ability in short is to make masks of others and turn into them, getting their powers and form whiles wearing the mask. Plus he'd look fine as an avatar since shrinking him to be 800x800 so that most websites will accept it is good enough.
> ...


I love your sona! Plus, the Smollified version of you looks amazing! ^w^


----------



## Mahint (Dec 1, 2018)

I just recently gotten my Ref done so that is all I have but here he is


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 1, 2018)

His name is Keshika, the White Argali sheep!


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Dec 2, 2018)

Spent two weeks but worth it!
(I’m still self learning)


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> View attachment 49135
> Spent two weeks but worth it!
> (I’m still self learning)


That’s awesome! Definitely worth two weeks, dude!


----------



## Tyno (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> View attachment 49135
> Spent two weeks but worth it!
> (I’m still self learning)


You remind me so much of a digimon for some reason.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> View attachment 49135
> Spent two weeks but worth it!
> (I’m still self learning)


A potential medic main...?


----------



## Wollymon (Dec 17, 2018)

My current 'sona, Mayberry!
He's a demon, though he also looks like some kind of were-sheep thing


----------



## Tyno (Dec 17, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> My current 'sona, Mayberry!
> He's a demon, though he also looks like some kind of were-sheep thing


not a were-sheep more like a goat.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 17, 2018)

This is me in my fursuit at an outing we had on Beale Street in Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## Wollymon (Dec 18, 2018)

Just tried to color it digitally, it's a bit flawed but I like the way it turned out


----------



## azureclover (Dec 19, 2018)

heres my sona, headshot was a gift, the sprite i made myself


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 22, 2018)

azureclover said:


> View attachment 50273 View attachment 50272
> heres my sona, headshot was a gift, the sprite i made myself


I love the pose of the sprite!


----------



## azureclover (Dec 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I love the pose of the sprite!


aww, thanks ^^ ♪


----------



## Kourii (Dec 22, 2018)

azureclover said:


> View attachment 50273 View attachment 50272
> heres my sona, headshot was a gift, the sprite i made myself



That's really cute! He's got a great smile. :3


----------



## Kourii (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## jellykiwi (Jan 2, 2019)

ooo Kourii I love your 'sona's color palette!!
I made a new fursona recently~




www.furaffinity.net: kiwi ref by jellykiwi


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 2, 2019)

Just out for the night.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

My fursona: Mareena Icefin


----------



## Xelwave (Jan 6, 2019)

I thought I’d dive in here for funsies! ^w^

Here is my sona, Xelwave! She’s a vaporwave striped hyena gorl! 



 
Beware my bright, eye-bleedy fur!! XD

Nice to meet all you cuties! <3

•Ref sheet art is by me!•Other piece is by HalfGoldTiger (FA & Instagram)•​


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Jan 6, 2019)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.



I love this! 
Who is the artist? Are you the artist? I must know! @_@


----------



## GummyDogz (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's my sona!


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 9, 2019)

ooh yes i love every chance to show off my baby, im currently working on a new ref for her but her design is pretty much the same besides the tail and back pattern


https://imgur.com/1btlYTo


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 9, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> ooh yes i love every chance to show off my baby, im currently working on a new ref for her but her design is pretty much the same besides the tail and back pattern
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/1btlYTo





Oh wow! So adorable. :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Rayd (Jan 9, 2019)

been really in love with this piece since it was finished, if it wasn't obvious enough. <3


----------



## Mittensplier (Jan 9, 2019)

This is my furson, she's a fox named Mittensplier. I haven't drawn her in a while-_-


----------



## Mittensplier (Jan 9, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> been really in love with this piece since it was finished, if it wasn't obvious enough. <3



It's so good looking, u did a really good job


----------



## Rayd (Jan 9, 2019)

Mittensplier said:


> It's so good looking, u did a really good job


not mine, actually! the artist's FA is listed at the bottom of the piece. i do agree, though, she did an absolutely fantastic job. <3


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 9, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> been really in love with this piece since it was finished, if it wasn't obvious enough. <3


i love artwork with fireworks in it! the white outline also really helps make the characters pop


----------



## Rayd (Jan 9, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> i love artwork with fireworks in it! the white outline also really helps make the characters pop


i really admire pieces that do light sources really well, they're always super beautiful!


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Jan 9, 2019)

Which you want to see, got a tiger chipmunk hybird, a fox, a species i don't know cause it was a gift, got a changling fox hybird that is the literal son of my fox oc, got a lamb oc, and a few others


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 9, 2019)

Been working on my fursona Mareena Icefin since my first drawing previously. Finally got into doing a ref sheet (first ever ref sheet)





Been creating madly since that first one if you wanna check it out: Artwork Gallery for mareenaicefin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## furryswag (Jan 9, 2019)

Marko Hammon feral


I still want to work on drawing an anthro version for him. Plus I need to do a ref sheet.


----------



## Tao (Jan 9, 2019)

Here's me!


----------



## NorthSam (Jan 9, 2019)

Want free art of your fursona?
I found a blog that will do it, so long as it's not NSFW.
They also do regular OCs, MLP art, and monsters on separate connected blogs
Link here


----------



## [ChaosweaveR] (Jan 12, 2019)

May as well show off my characters here then. My main fursona is Russell! He's an arctic fox.





Artwork by Cayley4747

My second fursona is Claire, she's an African wild dog!





Artwork by Akaunkel 

I have four other characters but they're quite...lewd...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Jan 20, 2019)

My sona cherie
She is a cat dragon hybrid ( mostly cat genes) and a magical girl .


----------



## moonshadow2 (Jan 20, 2019)

my spider queen is going to be a peacock spider


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 22, 2019)

I recently switched my fursona species to a Trucidocynodon which is a Triassic protomammal.
Still playing round a bit with the concept, and would like to integrate some more reptilian features when my drawing skills improve.
Right now I think it kind of resembles a mongoose lol


----------



## WillowWolfHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is Willow! she's my main


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 29, 2019)

A bit of evolution took place over the weekend.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

Brand new headshot by @testarossa


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 30, 2019)

Marius' ref sheet by Andrea Boscolo


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ramjet (Feb 4, 2019)

Grandmasugarpigs said:


>




This is by far the best sona icon I've seen so far!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 4, 2019)

Grandmasugarpigs said:


>


Can I ask who you commissioned to draw your sona? Link me their FA page if possible :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Grandmasugarpigs said:


>


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 6, 2019)

Rococo, aka, stupid bastard man. I love him.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2019)

My best friend got me a plush of my fursona!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

pre ghosted


 
after i got ghosted by @Guifrog


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2019)

@Dat Wolf
Funny. I was a ghost too for a while =w=

www.furaffinity.net: s c r o o g e by krawgr


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Feb 7, 2019)

My "me".


----------



## modfox (Feb 7, 2019)

me


----------



## teacozy1 (Feb 8, 2019)

My lazy pizza loving sloth Tess :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

Done by the user above me, teacozy1


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's the Jersey side of me! Done by HoofFingers on DA


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 10, 2019)

Pogo said:


> @Dat Wolf
> Funny. I was a ghost too for a while =w=
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: s c r o o g e by krawgr
> View attachment 54003



Sexy.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Feb 10, 2019)

rough sketch of my new  yellow mongoose boy <3


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2019)

Jane Hollywood said:


> Sexy.


_Oh stop, I know it. _=w=


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 10, 2019)

My fursona is a demon Maine Coon ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 12, 2019)

Done by cutechem on FAF


----------



## Taku (Feb 26, 2019)

art by kafirah adam on fb. Tons of detail for a low price.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Mayflower (Feb 26, 2019)

Here's a recently commissioned picture. I LOVE the red dress and the glamorous nature of the picture 

Artwork by Userpage of Blitzy-Arts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jessica Montana (Feb 26, 2019)

My oddest sona' I wanted something different so I made my own species. This is marlin the SeaPup


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 26, 2019)

Done by Marko Hammon


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2019)

A picture of my fursona's Parlor and Thistle!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

Done by Zebrink


----------



## Lisiana (Feb 28, 2019)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.


Really cute


----------



## Pyromander (Mar 2, 2019)

She's brand new, so be gentle please :3


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 3, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> I've gotta say, you have a very attractive fursona.


Thank you 
I'm very happy with how this picture turned out.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 3, 2019)

Myself and my friends and my family.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 4, 2019)

Done by mahamute


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 9, 2019)

This is a close-up of my avatar photo. I have only ever done my own art so far, and hopefully I can make a decent-looking full body drawing soon with a little bit of help from YouTube and a decent eraser.

Unfortunately, my art is currently limited by my medium (restricted to manual drawings), my phone (the camera quality is very meh) and my ability (not bad at all but nowhere near good yet)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 9, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> View attachment 56588
> 
> This is a close-up of my avatar photo. I have only ever done my own art so far, and hopefully I can make a decent-looking full body drawing soon with a little bit of help from YouTube and a decent eraser.
> 
> Unfortunately, my art is currently limited by my medium (restricted to manual drawings), my phone (the camera quality is very meh) and my ability (not bad at all but nowhere near good yet)


Oh yeah, btw Kylan's is the name of my sona, not me. I use my sona's name for my furry activity for the sake of anonymity.

Not that I feel the need for anonymity anymore.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 9, 2019)

I've had some people ask so here's some sketches of Diffurence Maker. Courtesy of @Pogo 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 12, 2019)

Got tired of waiting for my work from other artists..so I made a super rough draft..
I'm putting it in the computer and still working on it - so I'll post that soon, with color and stuff..still ain't gonna be all that good though

..curse y'all Anthros..I'm a Feral, but I've been wanting to see an Anthro form of myself - I usually have more clothes, but I felt like drawing it with just accessories.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 12, 2019)

I just regret that this pic is unfortunately disappointing ;(


----------



## Tyno (Mar 12, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> I've had some people ask so here's some sketches of Diffurence Maker. Courtesy of @Pogo
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 56590 View attachment 56591 View attachment 56592


Yes!


The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Got tired of waiting for my work from other artists..so I made a super rough draft..
> I'm putting it in the computer and still working on it - so I'll post that soon, with color and stuff..still ain't gonna be all that good though
> 
> ..curse y'all Anthros..I'm a Feral, but I've been wanting to see an Anthro form of myself - I usually have more clothes, but I felt like drawing it with just accessories.
> ...


Guess we anthros got to you :V


HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I just regret that this pic is unfortunately disappointing ;(


How so? It looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> I've had some people ask so here's some sketches of Diffurence Maker. Courtesy of @Pogo
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 56590 View attachment 56591 View attachment 56592


I like them. Especially the first one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 12, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Yes!
> 
> Guess we anthros got to you :V
> 
> How so? It looks pretty good to me.


Quality itself is really good but:
I wanted him to perform the ascending cut to raptor's other leg while didging slightly to the side.
Does it look like any of it? They look like they are not even aiming at each other.
So for me it is failure...
Also the sabre, not only it is wrong shape but also has far too small curve


----------



## Tyno (Mar 12, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Quality itself is really good but:
> I wanted him to perform the ascending cut to raptor's other leg while didging slightly to the side.
> Does it look like any of it? They look like they are not even aiming at each other.
> So for me it is failure...
> Also the sabre, not only it is wrong shape but also has far too small curve


Yeah your right!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I really like that!
I need to spend a bit more time looking at art instead of just posting nonsense on FAF.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> I really like that!
> I need to spend a bit more time looking at art instead of just posting nonsense on FAF.


Nothing wrong with posting nonsense on faf lol.
-------------------------------

www.furaffinity.net: Pogo by mushroomsoup65





A fellow called mushroomsoup from FA made this drawing. :3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Nothing wrong with posting nonsense on faf lol.
> -------------------------------
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Pogo by mushroomsoup65
> ...


Great drawing!

Nah didn't mean I'd stop posting nonsense, only that I'd reduce nonsense time to give at least some time to art because the art is so damn good.


----------



## ClumsyArtist (Mar 15, 2019)

I recently just made her since I'm new to the community but this is her- her name is Lorna.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Is there any art of your sona that doesn't look cool!?


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

hi guys! DJLaunchpad22 here again.
I’d like you to all meet my new fursona, dj jumpsta!




He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet.
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.
Now for the request portion.

Can SOMEONE:
Draw him bouncing up into the sky (bouncing very high) on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on the ball
Draw him and Zeena from sonic lost world bouncing high into the sky on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on it. (Have them bounce on the same ball together not separate 
Draw yourself riding on me when I hop like a normal kangaroo 
(High kangaroo bounce)
Draw me bouncing with your furry on a hopper ball


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 19, 2019)

Done by creambuns on FAF


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Skychickens (Mar 19, 2019)

I dont think Ive posted this one here yet~


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 21, 2019)

I ought to try drawing her in a more realistic style...


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 24, 2019)

I updated my ref sheet!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's a picture of Maruna! My goat/seaserpent girl!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 25, 2019)

It's complete..
I'm such an amazing artist.

.....

Perhaps one day I'll learn how to properly color and draw digitally..but that'll be a day far far away.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 25, 2019)

I drew this of my 'sona Sabby and character Vannili recently.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 25, 2019)

So after finishing my "digital art", I already decided to make some changes..lol..

I want it to be a Little more feminine..So instead of the ice blue necklace on my tail, I'd rather it be peacock pearls and an alexandrite necklace (my birthstones). Still want a diamond cross necklace - but less rectangular, and I'm adding a diamond ankle bracelet.



 

Here's lazy reference sheet 
Is it "art"..? Probably not..


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 26, 2019)

Done by JadereA on FAF


----------



## Saurex (Mar 31, 2019)

This is brought to you by:
Zeitzbach on DeviantArt


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 2, 2019)

Just made a reference sheet for my sona:


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

I haven't made or commissioned a sheet for my sona but I made a figure of it.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 10, 2019)

Rough sketch


----------



## Noctima (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 11, 2019)

New one I had done by Fluffster on FAF.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 11, 2019)

My new birb alt. I hope the censorship is enough 0//v//0

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114688537104924672


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 11, 2019)

A quick drawing I just did.
Guess what day is coming up.


----------



## riddles (Apr 13, 2019)

*poses* no ref yet. _s o o n_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I haven't made or commissioned a sheet for my sona but I made a figure of it.
> View attachment 58637


Dude that's one of the coolest things I've seen someone make on here.
Definitely not enough sculptors on here.


----------



## Jinxie (Apr 16, 2019)

Wowsers, so many radicool pics! 

Here's li'l Jinxie. Hope ya like.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 16, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Dude that's one of the coolest things I've seen someone make on here.
> Definitely not enough sculptors on here.


Thanks! At first I didn't know if I should have posted it because I'm very critical with the clay stuff I make but now I'm glad I did since it looks like someone people also liked it.
Still, I could improve a bit, gonna keep practicing


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 16, 2019)

Art by Vitaly on discord/FA
Link to his FA Userpage of Vitaly -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Taku (Apr 16, 2019)

My newest commission of taku. Making it my shower curtain.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

That is freaking awesome


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Dancy (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Big_Catfg (Apr 22, 2019)

Here is my sona.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 23, 2019)

new look


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I haven't made or commissioned a sheet for my sona but I made a figure of it.
> View attachment 58637


Perfection!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 23, 2019)

"Si vis pacem para bellum*


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 23, 2019)

Dancy said:


>



I love - and I cannot stress this enough - 
Bears. 

Dancy is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Thats awesome! Who's the artist?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Thats awesome! Who's the artist?


@Irhileth


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2019)

Dancy said:


>



Bear bottom. :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 11, 2019)

Commission I had done by Trauma Tize. 
Userpage of traumatize -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## FunkerFox (May 12, 2019)

GM2 Funker drawn by Nuka Cat


----------



## Overfix8 (May 12, 2019)

That dog/ragdoll fursona is so cute, I love the style! 

Also does beans count?:






Someday I'll draw my catsona again lmao


----------



## Dancy (May 14, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I love - and I cannot stress this enough -
> Bears.
> 
> Dancy is absolutely adorable.


_awww. thanks._​


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 15, 2019)

She's cosplaying my Smash main. ( :


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 16, 2019)

Done by Doodle Bunny


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 16, 2019)

I think I posted here before, but I don't remember what I posted, so I'll just share my latest commission.

A joint commission based on an RP me and @ConorHyena are part of, drawn by @Juden


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 16, 2019)

Ooo, an art thread for fursonas! I have two good pieces of art for my beardie, Mae, with a third one on the way. Here's one I had commissioned by @Guifrog :


----------



## Pyruus (May 16, 2019)

My icon was made by Woofstep on Furaffinity.


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 17, 2019)

Done by @Skychickens




Thank you Sky. Squawk! <3


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 17, 2019)

Time for the second pic! Here's a requested image I won from a raffle hosted by @teacozy1 :


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 18, 2019)

I don’t have a colored ref for them yet, but here’s a sketch of my sona, an arrogant and dry-humored blue-tailed monitor lizard: 
www.furaffinity.net: Snarky, Snarky by Punk_M0nitor


----------



## AcerbicSeth (May 18, 2019)

Spoiler: Long winded rambling



I originally did this to be a pfp, and I like the look much more than the current one, but I realized that when shrunk down everything just blends together.

If I had known that, I'd have done it much larger to get cleaner looking linework but... Oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Thehoneybutter (May 18, 2019)

Manly boi


----------



## Crimcyan (May 18, 2019)

Hmm my favorite piece has blood in it and im not sure if I can show blood or not, so here's a few pieces with me and @Floofy Puggles


----------



## Pyruus (May 18, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmm my favorite piece has blood in it and im not sure if I can show blood or not, so here's a few pieces with me and @Floofy Puggles
> View attachment 62163
> View attachment 62164


So adorable!


----------



## Floofy Puggles (May 18, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Hmm my favorite piece has blood in it and im not sure if I can show blood or not, so here's a few pieces with me and @Floofy Puggles
> View attachment 62163
> View attachment 62164


Awwww, so adorable.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 21, 2019)

Done by Dr. Virus


----------



## 1234554321 (May 21, 2019)

Lough said:


> <3


Could you share the artist's page with us please?


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 22, 2019)

Here’s a recent piece done by @Juden of Mae~


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 22, 2019)

Done by Inot


----------



## Lough (May 22, 2019)

Further...


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Here's my first entry!
Done by the awesome @Irhileth:


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 23, 2019)

Lough said:


> Further...


I raise with more bleps and belly full of prey.





Drawn by Slimyboy625


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 25, 2019)

Done by @Tris

Thank you Tris


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

Relatively new Sona as I seem to chop and change but I adore this girl ;3;



Spoiler: Censored NSFW Ref Ahead


----------



## KimberVaile (May 27, 2019)

Anything I'd share would contain fabulous butts and a disregard for clothing. Alas, 'tis a curse to be so fabulous.


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Anything I'd share would contain fabulous butts and a disregard for clothing. Alas, 'tis a curse to be so fabulous.


Just spoiler it like I did 

Nothing wrong with a good butt!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 29, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Here’s a recent piece done by @Juden of Mae~


Juden did my ref! Awesome to see more!


----------



## vapourDogg (May 29, 2019)

My first fursona Vapour, wish I had time to do a fullbody but my exams say otherwise.


----------



## Tonkat (May 29, 2019)

She's a super chill cheetah


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 29, 2019)

A cute little chibi of Mae done as a commission by @sh00bs ~


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2019)

Done by sh00bs


----------



## Crimcyan (May 30, 2019)

Here's my favorite piece 


Spoiler: Contains small blood


----------



## Tyno (May 30, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's my favorite piece
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains small blood


Wdym that's jam!
Now wash it off before your fur becomes sticky :V


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 30, 2019)

A cute little piece me and @KD142000 commissioned from @Tris ~ Our sona's are hugging! We give each other virtual hugs all the time, so we thought it'd be cute.


----------



## KD142000 (May 30, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> A cute little piece me and @KD142000 commissioned from @Tris ~ Our sona's are hugging! We give each other virtual hugs all the time, so we thought it'd be cute.


A piece I was ecstatic to get back! It's sooo adorable, fren!
*big hugs for you!*


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 30, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> A piece I was ecstatic to get back! It's sooo adorable, fren!
> *big hugs for you!*



*big hugs for you, too!*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 4, 2019)

Me and my boyfriend. He won't put me down.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Me and my boyfriend. He won't put me down.
> /QUOTE]
> Awww! So cute!


----------



## Nanominyo (Jun 4, 2019)

Minor comment that most misunderstand Asaroth to either be mlp or an unicorn. Idk how two backwards horns makes an unicorn. Also he is not mlp. Not even closely related. Cartoon/animeish style does not equal mlp
(The whole deal about him is too long to tell right now)
The art is by me btw


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Viiburnum (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's my baby! More art and info about her here for those who are curious ^^ <33


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 10, 2019)

Drew my profile in the 3DS drawing thing....
...

_A r t.



 _


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2019)

Done by Zebrik on FA


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 18, 2019)

I got another commission from Snowsnow11, love their style and the detail they add so much. Sakara and Kuveli enjoying a well-deserved meal after a day of fishing, enjoying each others company.


----------



## BeeboWasHere (Jun 22, 2019)

I had to use a base since I suck at drawing, but here is Beebo without his bandana. Credit to Sage_Tanuki.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Decided to get myself a more "mascot" character along with my personal sonas, mostly for fun! His name is Snafu and he's by chubbycorgiadopts on FA.  



It's nice to have a cartoon character I can doodle getting hit with mallets/exploded/whatever. Super fun x3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2019)

New picture of my sona! Doesn't he look fabulous~!?


----------



## Tyno (Jun 22, 2019)

Pavo said:


> Decided to get myself a more "mascot" character along with my personal sonas, mostly for fun! His name is Snafu and he's by chubbycorgiadopts on FA.  View attachment 64436
> 
> It's nice to have a cartoon character I can doodle getting hit with mallets/exploded/whatever. Super fun x3


10/10 sona!


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 22, 2019)

Huge thanks to @Rexcaliburr for the awesome artwork


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

Here's Grief.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Here's Grief.


I absolutely LOVE  the Sonic art style!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I absolutely LOVE  the Sonic art style!!!



Thanks! He's my villain protagonist, (like he's the villain but the story is about him.)


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's mine, it's Warden! He's an original species known as a Monolith I created myself. Very handsome, glowy lad. If I could ever get a fursuit of him with  LEDs, I'd be mad happy.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jun 23, 2019)

Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth, Third StarForce Fleet


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Victor-933 said:


> Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth, Third StarForce Fleet



This guy looks like one of the generals in Grief's father old army.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 23, 2019)

Most of the linework could use a redo, and it's still very WIP. But why the hell not, here's Juno and and his birb Lima having a moment.






Shading and detailing have proven to be much bigger nemeses than I remember.


----------



## Deathless (Jun 23, 2019)

I entered in the #ShowYourPride art contest on the main site, and it turns out this is badge material!


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 24, 2019)

I may have posted here (or in another thread on this site) in the past my previous fursona, but since then I have made a new one that I think suits me better.




Their name is Fern and they are a caracal/osprey hybrid. They don't exist in any of my story universes, since they are a fursona. They are kinda just . . . there.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 9, 2019)

Jay and the Attractive Granade by FloppyPony < Submission | Inkbunny, the Furry Art Community


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 10, 2019)

Still work in progress but i do all my art with Blender 3d modeling. Bullslayer is me as a cyber wolf. Hes a hunter by trade as well as engineer / gadget maker. (Cause nerd :3 )


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 10, 2019)

This is the first of my Astral Dragons, and one of my Fursonas, Valerio Maximillian. The colored sketch here was done by Nui. While not yet complete, it's a great representation of him.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 10, 2019)

Figured I should have a feral version of this guy too. Thanks to @Tris for the artwork.


----------



## CopperxCalico (Jul 10, 2019)

This is Randy !! I've had her for about 4 years now and I love her dearly ~ !!!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 10, 2019)

Art by Vitaly on FA


----------



## softdusksky (Jul 10, 2019)

Here's Soda - painted bat/dragon hybrid! (please excuse my terrible shading and general style. I'm new at this).


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 12, 2019)

Made by my amazing friend Brittany Garrison - I finally have Actual art of my fursona!!! :'3



Spoiler: Added Background


----------



## zeusaphone (Jul 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Mocha


----------



## Keefur (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't often do art, but here's something I did of my fursona, Cutter Cat once.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 13, 2019)

Ah, I haven’t kept up with posting art here! Well, I’ll show you a free piece of Mae I got from @TheSushiOwl ~


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 14, 2019)

Unnamed LandForce Lanceguard


----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)

Used a base - www.furaffinity.net: Furvilla Saber Tooth Base by Furvilla


----------



## William Vincent Afton (Jul 16, 2019)

My Fusona (Me)


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## William Vincent Afton (Jul 16, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


>


cute!


----------



## William Vincent Afton (Jul 16, 2019)

k. one moar


----------



## William Vincent Afton (Jul 16, 2019)

William Vincent Afton said:


> k. one moar View attachment 65846


credit goes to Wolfy bab on Furry Amino


----------



## ZackkTheCat (Jul 16, 2019)

Zax is always drawn in pixel art when it's his full body! Took a few hours to perfect!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

My fursona is sometimes a merfur, sometimes she gets leggy when she wants to go on land.
This pic is of her in mer form, hunting a shark.

She is part wolf, part orca.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 17, 2019)

I think I've already shared Raz on here, so here is my secondary sona Dex :3


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Jul 17, 2019)

Here my birdsona, ashley or ash for short, having a nice drink.


----------



## Kyurgan (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, uh.. this is all I got


----------



## CanadianKitten (Jul 18, 2019)

here is my fursona! The first image is a commission by pulltooth on FA and the second image is a commission by plgdd on FA.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 18, 2019)

This is currently the best pic i have of my sona.
I used a lineart base that a good friend made for me so i could colour it (though i didn't make the background, i found it on google images lol).
Kinda not very proud of not having the money to commish an artist but... i think the picture stills look really good for me, i can't stop watching it (?


----------



## Zuko (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 19, 2019)

Here are my cow fursonas, Melisa and Rose. (Designs are out of date)


----------



## Pirliin (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Thechocolatedrop (Jul 21, 2019)

Welp, guess I'll share my currently unnamed Fursona. =)
She's a Plasmara which is like a cat-like creature whose fur changes to appeal to or threaten others, kinda like a chameleon as someone else said.
It's a creature a made up for a story I was writing...and uh...she happened. =)



 

I would've done a ref sheet but I can't draw those for anything.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's a piece I'm almost finished. And by that, I mean I'm still trying to fix the background. Juno and his boyfriend Logan, from their military days.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 21, 2019)

Riot the cat is his name

Commissioned him awhile back to be my sona.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 22, 2019)

https://imgur.com/DZvBfYJ

I am not that good at art


----------



## Punji (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't draw for my life or do anything artistic to save me from any ill fate, so I just snatched some free line art from Zhivago.

Nothing too fancy but he's a real charmer, or so I like to think.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

Here’s a reference image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here’s his bio: 
Name: Jake Jumpsta/ Dj Jumpsta
Species: Kangaroo.
Birthday: Let’s just say we share the samebirthday.
Personality: bouncy (duh!) fun with kids andadults and teens and the pretty ladies, onlyaggressive when necessary, aspiring to be the number 1 Dj in America and Australia and soon, the world!
Things that separate him from normal kangaroos: hes of course a great uplifting, hard and classic trance dj and wows the crowd with his raves (which include space hoppers) And has been aspiring to reach mainstage at every major edm and trance festival. When he’s not djing he’s the highest bouncing kangaroo there is.
He likes to bounce all sorts of ways including on his tail like tigger, his big butt hopper ball with a kangaroo logo or kangaroo name on the ball and does hop like normal roos. Also while other roos struggle with carrying humans, my fursona is a hit with everyone as they all bounce along on his back that is so strong words or any other thing can not describe it. Even his pouch is big and sterile and super clean so that people can ride with him from in his pouch
He has a bad side though, pop his ball if your a man and you will get kicked like a normal kangaroo by him, although sometimes they’ll let him kick them if they misbehave.
he loves the ladies too but if one of them pops his ball, they’ll let him also kick and whip them if they misbehave.
Other than that, he hates when both males and females are left out of bouncing fun, so he also gives any bouncy object to them so they can join in and bounce too!
So the next time you see a kangaroo wearing clothes and a beats headset and bouncing around inviting you to join, you can be sure it’s Dj jumpsta


----------



## PhoexFeathers (Jul 27, 2019)

I am still working on my Phoex 
An no name yet


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Done by Irhileth


----------



## Deathless (Jul 27, 2019)

Just got a badge done of my fairly new OC Kam! This was drawn by 
RageandRoarCustoms on Etsy!


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 27, 2019)

I have two sonas right now, Tikku the wyvern and Muta the moth-mouse. Here's a picture I finished recently of the two of them hanging out!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 27, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I have two sonas right now, Tikku the wyvern and Muta the moth-mouse. Here's a picture I finished recently of the two of them hanging out!
> View attachment 66673


aww i like your sona even more now


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> BADASSS  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathless (Jul 27, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> I have two sonas right now, Tikku the wyvern and Muta the moth-mouse. Here's a picture I finished recently of the two of them hanging out!
> View attachment 66673


Aww, they're both super adorable!!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

By Sakkali: Userpage of Sakkali -- Fur Affinity [dot] net      By Feve: Userpage of feve -- Fur Affinity [dot] net





Filled in by me, base by Userpage of Stevie_Kalvaroo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Render (Aug 8, 2019)

^From @CasualBlue on a dare <3
(blank body requested)





^ by @AnthroAL


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's mine:





Art by: solokhoniir


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> View attachment 67661 View attachment 67660 View attachment 67659


I FUCKING LOVE THE KORN SHIRT! THAT'S MY FAVORITE BAND X3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> I FUCKING LOVE THE KORN SHIRT! THAT'S MY FAVORITE BAND X3


Heck, mine too! Eeeeeeeey!


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Heck, mine too! Eeeeeeeey!


NICE! What's your favorite song? X3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> NICE! What's your favorite song? X3


Get Up, Word Up, Got the Life and Falling Away From Me


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Get Up, Word Up, Got the Life and Falling Away From Me


Nice! Mine are Ball Tongue, B.B.K., Blind, It's On, Make Me Bad, Black Is The Soul, Cold, and many many more X3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> Nice! Mine are Ball Tongue, B.B.K., Blind, It's On, Make Me Bad, Black Is The Soul, Cold, and many many more X3


Cool X3 I prefer the classics the most


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Cool X3 I prefer the classics the most


I love everything by them...well almost. Path of Totality was trash xD


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> I love everything by them...well almost. Path of Totality was trash xD


Agreed!


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Agreed!


If you love Korn, you should check out some of my stuff! I'm heavily inspired by Korn and Skillet. ^^



__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fenzo_lion%2Finstitution-x-corpses-for-life-instrumental


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> If you love Korn, you should check out some of my stuff! I'm heavily inspired by Korn and Skillet. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! I'll check it out


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> nice! I'll check it out


^w^


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> ^w^


Dude!! That's pretty good! Are you gonna add lyrics? o=


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Dude!! That's pretty good! Are you gonna add lyrics? o=


Thanks! And of course! I've already got the lyrics written, I just gotta get a better mic :3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> Thanks! And of course! I've already got the lyrics written, I just gotta get a better mic :3


Sweet!!!! are you gonna do that thing? the thing Jon does in the middle of Freak on a Leash where he kinda does that gibberish rap?


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Sweet!!!! are you gonna do that thing? the thing Jon does in the middle of Freak on a Leash where he kinda does that gibberish rap?


Scatting? Maybe, I definitely am going to scream on the songs though :3


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> Scatting? Maybe, I definitely am going to scream on the songs though :3


nice @w@ aaa


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> nice @w@ aaa


I can PM you and send you a teaser of what I'm working on now if you'd like ^^


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2019)

A friend made this aberration as a meme and my other pals have been busy making these to fit a wide range of degrees of offensiveness and social commentary

such as why despite making up 50% of the population


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> I can PM you and send you a teaser of what I'm working on now if you'd like ^^


omg please???!

Sorry for the late reply, I was drawing...


----------



## Enzo_West (Aug 9, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> omg please???!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I was drawing...


It's okay! ^^


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 9, 2019)

MoonDance said:


> This is Moondance, hehe I know she has a very simple design but I like it that way!


Nice fursona but why you look so sad


----------



## Deathless (Aug 9, 2019)

Enzo_West said:


> If you love Korn, you should check out some of my stuff! I'm heavily inspired by Korn and Skillet. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This rocks!! \m/


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 11, 2019)

Boop! 





(Thanks Fable! <3 )


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 13, 2019)

here's Drach the Drolfen
dragon/wolf combo
art by AmnesiaCreations


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 13, 2019)

I've been quite busy drawing stuff for my fursona recently! I've got new pictures of her now!


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 13, 2019)

Spoiler














marina and salem!
marina needs a bit of an update with clothing and maybe a couple marking updates. she's been the same for 6+ years now!


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 13, 2019)

My buff boy 0w0 


 
I haven't name him yet, any suggestions?


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

a thot version of Mellie


----------



## darkemperor95 (Aug 14, 2019)

My one is a futa husky called Ariadne  

I'd post a pic but the one I got is NSFW so if you wanna see it pm me


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Aug 15, 2019)

Introducing my second fursona; a custom-made egg adopt!

Her name is Alexys. She is 24 and nonbinary, and unsure about her sexual orientation...


----------



## KiltedWolfkin (Aug 16, 2019)

This is a recent redesign of my original fursona, Kaganaq. I tried several different techniques with him and he's acted as a testbed. He takes heavy influence from the original Kenai Peninsula wolf population and also warriors of Scottish and Celtic folk lore which explains his larger stature compared to most other wolves. Haven't colored him yet but he is heterochromatic with one sky blue eye and one green eye, and his fur is mostly white with grey. Will also add various blue tattoos to him soon.

(( Hoping the picture uploads, my phone is being a prickler on the interface ))


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

Mellie:


Alexys:



I only compare myself to Mellie. Alexys is my alter; and barely relates to me


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

Punji said:


> I can't draw for my life or do anything artistic to save me from any ill fate, so I just snatched some free line art from Zhivago.
> 
> Nothing too fancy but he's a real charmer, or so I like to think.



NICE! PERFECT REFERENCE SHEET! OwO


----------



## Pomorek (Aug 17, 2019)

A bit out of the box here maybe... I'm going on as a hyena since more than a decade. That's to be considered my "primary". But in more recent times I have a lot of fascination with ungulates. Because of this, and because of my wife's tongue-in-cheek claims that her spirit animal is the klipspringer antelope ("rock leaper" in Afrikaans - most fitting, just try to keep up with her when hiking, good luck...) I got inspired to develop a secondary character for myself along these lines, specifically a nyala antelope. So here's the better of the 2 pics I have of him so far, titled "Capricornus Void" (there really is such a thing in astronomy!). Also note that the fur markings are not made up, they follow actual male nyala coloration.


----------



## KiltedWolfkin (Aug 22, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> A bit out of the box here maybe... I'm going on as a hyena since more than a decade. That's to be considered my "primary". But in more recent times I have a lot of fascination with ungulates. Because of this, and because of my wife's tongue-in-cheek claims that her spirit animal is the klipspringer antelope ("rock leaper" in Afrikaans - most fitting, just try to keep up with her when hiking, good luck...) I got inspired to develop a secondary character for myself along these lines, specifically a nyala antelope. So here's the better of the 2 pics I have of him so far, titled "Capricornus Void" (there really is such a thing in astronomy!). Also note that the fur markings are not made up, they follow actual male nyala coloration.



The background and shading done on this male nyala are simply incredible! Awesome work mate!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 22, 2019)

She now has her natural color back in her hair


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 23, 2019)

mellie ref (new, up to date)


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 23, 2019)

Here's my quirky, magical forest lady. Fenja.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Aug 25, 2019)

Two forms of my fursona (Top is his normal fox form and Bottom is his Lyca Form)


----------



## Flauschwurm (Aug 26, 2019)

This one is mine! She‘s basically me, but as a cat.
... and skinnier
I gave her a bit of a facelift so she looks cuter and to fit my current style!

Also i now manages to post this in the right thread. i‘m stupid


----------



## Flauschwurm (Aug 26, 2019)

Here she is with my GFs fursona who is a deer!


----------



## Succulent (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been part of this community for a while, but I've just recently decided on an actual fursona
And I've been working on this ref for so long, but it's finally done!!


----------



## lilyalpha123 (Sep 1, 2019)

this is lilyalpha I have been drawing her for years (the one of her standing is kinda old I hadn't learnt to shade properly yet)






 

 

 

 



​


----------



## Sirocco~ (Sep 1, 2019)

Done by @Skychickens


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 4, 2019)

Here’s my fluffy goatboi c:


----------



## rknight (Sep 6, 2019)

Here's a pic of my fursona Raleigh


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2019)

rknight said:


> Here's a pic of my fursona Raleigh


Cute :3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 6, 2019)

"Art"


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

shout out Blackheart


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)

A new piece. A combination of cyberpunk armor with historical aesthetics. Drawn by Teca on FA


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 16, 2019)

Here's possibly my favourite pic of my fursona, Terry, done by @AcerbicSeth.
Love this one to bits!


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Mobius said:


> v0.1
> View attachment 17044
> latest version :
> View attachment 17045
> people say my fursona's morbid, lol.



Holy fuck your Fursona is awesome!!

_Clears throat_
Mine is feline/lupine hybrid. :3
Amongst other things.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> Holy fuck your Fursona is awesome!!
> 
> _Clears throat_
> Mine is feline/lupine hybrid. :3
> Amongst other things.


Even though she looks intimidating...she's ADORABLE :3!!!
*Pets Supernatural Lupine Feline Hybrid* (That's a mouthful, eh?)


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Even though she looks intimidating...she's ADORABLE :3!!!
> *Pets Supernatural Lupine Feline Hybrid* (That's a mouthful, eh?)



Normally I just call her a pain in the ass lol. And thank you! ^^


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 21, 2019)

Here are a few pics of my OC Riot.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 23, 2019)

Here's the newest pic of my sona that I've gotten, it's made by the awesome @Nyro46 !


----------



## agloriouscomeback (Sep 26, 2019)

Here is my baby!
Her name is Alli, she is a Silky Dragon.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Just found some old art of Jamie, when he used to be a she. Doesn't she look like a Zootopia character?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Just found some old art of Jamie, when he used to be a she. Doesn't she look like a Zootopia character?


I LOVE IT! SO ADORBZ!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

Well this is a very old pic of Sora, and the old version as well! but yeah! 
this is the all mighty King Sora!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Here’s my fluffy goatboi c:
> 
> View attachment 70183


i said it and i will say it again, your Sona is super adorable!


----------



## Raever (Sep 27, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Here are a few pics of my OC Riot.



Dare I ask what the Amala network is?


----------



## Raever (Sep 27, 2019)

lilyalpha123 said:


> this is lilyalpha I have been drawing her for years (the one of her standing is kinda old I hadn't learnt to shade properly yet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such feather details!! <3<3<3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> i said it and i will say it again, your Sona is super adorable!


D’awwww <3
So is yours! c:


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 27, 2019)

Raever said:


> Dare I ask what the Amala network is?




That picture is basically a thumbnail for a Shin Megami Tensei youtbe video I'm working on

As for what is the Amala Network? Well, in Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne. It shows off the Amala Network as a collection of universes that are forever going through a cycle of death and rebirth. SO basically it is the SMT's version of the multiverse.

So I wanted to have some fun with a SMT video by doing a little crossover web with series SMT has actually crossed paths with in the past.

Because I just to make  a youtube channel where I just sorta have fun goofing off. Talking about certain series or just reviewing obscure anime films or Japanese novels that has been translated into English.


----------



## KiltedWolfkin (Oct 5, 2019)

Here is Susan Shepherd, finished her a while back and finally uploading her here.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Oct 5, 2019)

They're not really furry, per se, but Avery is my sona!


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 5, 2019)

boop  


https://imgur.com/UOLb3ML


----------



## Primmitiv (Oct 5, 2019)

My werewolf sona (art/design by aspenkitt) and my lemur (main sona) by Samyena! I love them both a lot ;w;


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 5, 2019)

This is essentially me doing the house cleaning. The broom part is my favorite~


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 5, 2019)

My fursona is “Ace” she was my partner back when I was a K-9 Handler and was my best friend. She recently passed and this is how I’d like to honor her. PS I’m super new and not good at drawing lol.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> View attachment 72620 My fursona is “Ace” she was my partner back when I was a K-9 Handler and was my best friend. She recently passed and this is how I’d like to honor her. PS I’m super new and not good at drawing lol.


*fistbump*
Fellow Ace <3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

Here’s the latest piece of my goaty boi, I got it a few days ago


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 5, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *fistbump*
> Fellow Ace <3



*fistbump* back at ya!


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 7, 2019)

My boy Xander being drug around by the big weapon loving Yorg! (Art by Me)


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> My boy Xander being drug around by the big weapon loving Yorg! (Art by Me)



So good! Art by you huh? That’s awesome way to go Xander! I’m working on drawing too but I’m nowhere NEAR as good as you yet lol.


----------



## Lysirell (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's a quick drawing of my sona that i made yesterday. I've actually used real images as references for the pose of my character, otherwise i wouldn't be able to do it properly since i really need to practice that kind of things x'3


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 7, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> So good! Art by you huh? That’s awesome way to go Xander! I’m working on drawing too but I’m nowhere NEAR as good as you yet lol.


Thank you sooo much. It really helps when someone else tell me whether something is good or not, cause I don't like most of my work. lol I appreciate it, a lot!


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

Lysirell said:


> Here's a quick drawing of my sona that i made yesterday. I've actually used real images as references for the pose of my character, otherwise i wouldn't be able to do it properly since i really need to practice that kind of things x'3View attachment 72770



At least you can do 3/4 turn lol. Mine looks like hammered garbage! LOL. Do y’all use a program or something? Cause...I’m pencil and paper


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> Thank you sooo much. It really helps when someone else tell me whether something is good or not, cause I don't like most of my work. lol I appreciate it, a lot!



I sooo know what you mean Xander it dos feel good to hear! I do other work that gets me scratches behind the ear, drawing is NOT one of them lol.


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 7, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> At least you can do 3/4 turn lol. Mine looks like hammered garbage! LOL. Do y’all use a program or something? Cause...I’m pencil and paper


I use Krita for coloring and Autodesk Scetchpad for the rough sketches. I have a smol Wacom tablet!


----------



## Lysirell (Oct 7, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> At least you can do 3/4 turn lol. Mine looks like hammered garbage! LOL. Do y’all use a program or something? Cause...I’m pencil and paper


I use Adobe Photoshop. It's great program for art, since it has lots of tools and options, but sadly it kills my pc's RAM and it works really slow sometimes when i'm managing big file sizes


----------



## FathomFloof (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 7, 2019)

My sona's sister


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 7, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> My sona's sister


Beautiful. Just, Gorgeous!


----------



## XanderBoi (Oct 7, 2019)

Lysirell said:


> I use Adobe Photoshop. It's great program for art, since it has lots of tools and options, but sadly it kills my pc's RAM and it works really slow sometimes when i'm managing big file sizes


I can't afford Photoshop. ;P Krita is really good for all of that as well.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> My sona's sister



Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 7, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> Beautiful. Just, Gorgeous!


Thanks~! Not done BY me but the character and design is- credit for the actual drawing is cerulean_blues


----------



## Lysirell (Oct 7, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> I can't afford Photoshop. ;P Krita is really good for all of that as well.


Well... i actually just use a cracked version. I'm poor though xD


----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't think I posted this one.  it's something I drew a while back.  I was going for that country folkcraft vibe.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 7, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I don't think I posted this one.  it's something I drew a while back.  I was going for that country folkcraft vibe.



Ohh wow! That’s pretty Keefur! It captures the vibe perfectly!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Ohh wow! That’s pretty Keefur! It captures the vibe perfectly!


That was a very kind thing to say.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's Jamie's entire ref, drawn by me:




Love to see watcha think about him.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 8, 2019)

The latest art by @Juden, here
May look like he has red eyes...but that's just the lighting! (although, he's such a fashionista, he may have put some new contacts in...)


----------



## AnxotheDragon (Oct 28, 2019)

Here are some of my baby! Be warned, huge images incoming!



Spoiler: Badge













Spoiler: INKtober 2018 art













Spoiler: KO'ed













Spoiler: And some gore that tries too hard


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

There was another one but I didnt censor it XD

www.furaffinity.net: The Cosmic Rat by Cosmonutty

www.furaffinity.net: Not the stealthiest by Cosmonutty

www.furaffinity.net: Social Anxiety by Cosmonutty


----------



## Tracks98 (Oct 30, 2019)

Commission of my desert dragon sona, Dilmir, by @Yacare !






His type is my idea of what a Middle Eastern dragon might look like, mixing traits of both western and eastern dragons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2019)

A little Telegram sticker I got


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 30, 2019)

I now have a super awesome ref sheet drawn by @Mile008 I'm really happy with it and wanted to post it here ^_^


----------



## alphienya (Oct 31, 2019)

I got this little pixel of Alphie all dressed up for Halloween recently!





Also here's this dumb drawing of him holding this poorly drawn gun that I drew for the heck of it


----------



## Anibusvolts (Oct 31, 2019)

I had mine redone so I’ll post both of them here!
First iteration:




and then Version II!:



Both made by the IMPECCABLE 
@Nyro46


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Florance the folf ref by florance-the-fox or this


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 2, 2019)

A free drawing of me, done by cynnamon bun on FA


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 2, 2019)

@MissNook is the best in the world, I swear, this is the work of a pro, and I was bestowed with the opportunity of having my sona pictured by that pro


----------



## Altairsky (Nov 2, 2019)

My fursona is a dragon-chicken-trex


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2019)

Here are some recent gifted ones by CanesCM. I love 'em.


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 14, 2019)

Here's a bunch of crappy Images drawn using a mouse(*I used to have a Drawing-Tablet but threw it away about a month ago as I didn't use it* *much*). Hope you like em':


----------



## TortDoll (Nov 15, 2019)

There's some great sonas in here!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

A very, very, very rough sketch since I'm still trying to shake off all the rust... My biggest problem is I get frustrated very easily when it doesn't instantly turn out perfect and I literally have to force myself to make skeletons. I keep hoping I can just sketch it out and be amazing but obviously not. I learn a little more in krita every day though.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 16, 2019)

The image was done by a friend and I put it on a Magic card... of course, it's the Unglued edition.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 18, 2019)

Been a long time since I last drew him, but here he is again:


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

Drawn by Userpage of timid-wolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Absolutely Love it...


----------



## holly_~ (Nov 29, 2019)

Her name is seda, and she's a reindeer
I love her owo
(Art by me)


----------



## Failcon (Nov 30, 2019)

Finally brought to life with the help of the awesome 6yndybell, who worked with me to create what me and my stupid brain could not


----------



## AngelBear_OH (Nov 30, 2019)

A basic garden variety winged angel bear...


----------



## sablescout (Dec 2, 2019)

Lumiere!


----------



## Lysirell (Dec 3, 2019)

Got this pic of my sona from a raffle i won :3 I kinda modified it a bit though, but the original piece can be found in the artist's twitter: @LucyCollie_
(All credits to the original artist)


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 3, 2019)

Configuring...


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 5, 2019)

Mau's got a new design, hope you don't mind if I share here!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 5, 2019)

Steele, the lace monitor! I need to make an actual ref of him sometime...


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

Just your standard dnd based half black dragon.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Dec 7, 2019)

Goodspeed fursuit Version 2.0


----------



## Dmc10398 (Dec 7, 2019)

Goodspeed Fursuit Version 1.0


----------



## Dmc10398 (Dec 7, 2019)

Goodspeed in art


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Bucky0310 (Dec 21, 2019)

My beautiful boy Asher!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Dec 24, 2019)

UwU


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 24, 2019)

A festive YCH of my feral birdhorse.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm just going to share my 3 favorite ones.


 
This one from SmalSammichOwO



This one from Skychickens.



And this one from Tarotrickster.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 24, 2019)

I got this really cute YCH of Sabby from FerWanwan recently! <3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 10, 2020)

My boy, Makar Mikhailovich Markov.


----------



## trivean (Jan 10, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: More Trivean [G] by Trivean

You can at least find it here while I try to figure out how to get it to post the picture in the chat.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 11, 2020)

Everyone else: posts pictures of a fursona they've perfected.

Me: Artwork Gallery for DarkHorseArtie89 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I don't know what I want, just enjoy the pretty pictures.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 15, 2020)

I can't really draw,but...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 17, 2020)

New drawing of my sona. New details.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 17, 2020)

I don’t think I actually showed this piece of my sona yet...





It’s one of my all time favorites! All thanks to @Ponji ~


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 17, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I don’t think I actually showed this piece of my sona yet...
> 
> View attachment 79398
> 
> It’s one of my all time favorites! All thanks to @Ponji ~


it looks cute ^w^


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jan 17, 2020)

Heres my fursona donno what to say about him other that he's a ball full of energy


----------



## BirbZi (Jan 19, 2020)

Goose is a mischievous goat demon that loves playing around and generally just enjoying life~



Spoiler


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 26, 2020)

Thrashy while thrashing ^^


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> View attachment 80087
> Thrashy while thrashing ^^


I love the art style :0


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 26, 2020)

If my image doesn't show, just look at my avatar. I did a screenshot because I haven't done any art yet.


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 26, 2020)

Sarachaga said:


> I love the art style :0


I've got it from a German artist called Ivorinn. This was from a series he did to practice


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 26, 2020)

alphienya said:


> I got this little pixel of Alphie all dressed up for Halloween recently!
> 
> View attachment 74239
> 
> ...


I like the second one the best. Original (furry) gangsta! Furries 4 life!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 30, 2020)

My character from Amorous that I've decided to develop into fursona, no official illustrations yet besides my sketch on my avatar. His name is Rouge and no backstory yet but want him to be punk rock and alpha outside and sweet inside.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 30, 2020)

New art by @Jadan





Hetman Jerzy Rysiecki with 4th army, on the campaign into Rus


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 1, 2020)

Commisioned Piece by @Skychickens.  Still my favorite.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 1, 2020)

Have this thing


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 2, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Commisioned Piece by @Skychickens.  Still my favorite.


Aww what a cuteness! Almost exactly like this timid and non-manipulative you we all know and love <3


----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 2, 2020)

This one's almost half a year old. Should draw him again soon.


----------



## FurryFelix (Feb 3, 2020)

OC adopted on FA by LabratKuma. Icon created by WitchMints on Etsy.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## SundayBest (Feb 4, 2020)

Sunday after a very rare workout. She’s not the most athletic horse...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 4, 2020)

Me and my BF's fursonas having honey time.
He sleeps.
I game.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Feb 10, 2020)

_seeing as how it's almost valentine's day n' junk - some sweet art by liarbunny on FA!_


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 10, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Have this thing
> 
> View attachment 80507


Brutal. I like it


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 10, 2020)

Ckiimyir said:


> Brutal. I like it



Thank you! :3


Here's a newer one, y'all - from my friend on IG <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 12, 2020)

The world needs to see this:


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 12, 2020)

Recently got a full ref of my sona with their 2 palettes! By labradude on FA (labramazing on twitter):


----------



## Hail-Purity (Feb 12, 2020)

here come dat boi


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Keefur (Feb 16, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> View attachment 81242


I was just playing around and accidentally colored your image.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 16, 2020)

Keefur said:


> I was just playing around and accidentally colored your image.
> View attachment 81252


I like this. Good job


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2020)

lisalange said:


>


Ehh... mature women and lion girls were always my weakness <3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2020)

Something less serious. With me and my good friend @ConorHyena


----------



## TheLastDemiwolf (Feb 20, 2020)

Both were commissioned from Anonsky.

Her name is Sunniva "Sunny" Barkinson, a 35 year old club singer at Eternal Moon club. Her design was inspired mostly from Disney movies, particularly Perdita from 101 Dalmatians, one of the dress was based from actress Raquel Welch from Naked Gun 3.

I have other 2 characters, you can just visit my FA page (TheLastDemiwolf) if you wanna see em.


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

It's been a bit so I'll post some art that I commissioned. 

Character: Faline
Owner: Yours truly
Artists: Stated below










*By: Rettriverr*





*By: CrystalBerry*





*By: HidingMonster*





*By: RonnikTaylor*










*By: Taurus666*


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

This one below was edited by @Keefur !


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 21, 2020)

Raever said:


> It's been a bit so I'll post some art that I commissioned.
> 
> Character: Faline
> Owner: Yours truly
> ...


This is just cool 
I want one :3 How much was it?


blue sky love said:


> View attachment 81492
> View attachment 81490
> 
> This one below was edited by @Keefur !
> View attachment 81491


D'awww, these are lovely :3

And cos I haven't posted one in a while:




Done by Cobalt DragonWolf :3


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> D'awww, these are lovely :3



Thank you. I just bought a new art book and new pens, so I got creative these past few weeks! ^^


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 21, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Thank you. I just bought a new art book and new pens, so I got creative these past few weeks! ^^


Ooooh! Nice art skills, there :3 Very cute
Think you'll ever do some requests?


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Ooooh! Nice art skills, there :3 Very cute
> Think you'll ever do some requests?


Hmm, well, I DO have one open request slot! Of course I can. =)


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 21, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Hmm, well, I DO have one open request slot! Of course I can. =)


Oooooooh! DM incoming


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oooooooh! DM incoming


Sweet. =)


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> This is just cool
> I want one :3 How much was it?



If I remember correctly...$250-$350 area. I can't remember the exact number since it was last year. They open animation commissions rarely but I HIGHLY recommend them as the artist is super sweet and very understanding. ♡

Also, I adore your Fursona's colors.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 21, 2020)

Raever said:


> If I remember correctly...$250-$350 area. I can't remember the exact number since it was last year. They open animation commissions rarely but I HIGHLY recommend them as the artist is super sweet and very understanding. ♡
> 
> Also, I adore your Fursona's colors.


That's a lot...hmm, I'll have to make sure I keep an eye out. :3

Aww, thank you! Your girl's looking stylin' as always 
We should talk again sometime cos it's been so long :3


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> That's a lot...hmm, I'll have to make sure I keep an eye out. :3
> 
> Aww, thank you! Your girl's looking stylin' as always
> We should talk again sometime cos it's been so long :3



Apparently so. I have a horrible memory. I knew I recognized you from somewhere but just couldn't pin point it. ^^; But I promise you aren't forgettable, I literally don't even remember what I ate for breakfast today...or if I ate breakfast...hmm.

And yeah, animations can be expensive. But honestly imo it's worth the cost. 
Especially if the animations are Traditional or relatively smooth looking, since seeing your character in motion is just the most gratifying feeling. 

It's kinda like getting art of your character for the first time if you can't draw, or getting a ref Sheet for the first time. It's just that "next step" so to speak, of really fleshing your character out art wise and putting some spark into them. But I'm an Animation geek so don't mind me.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 21, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> View attachment 81492
> View attachment 81490
> 
> This one below was edited by @Keefur !
> View attachment 81491


Awww isn't she adorable?


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Awww isn't she adorable?


Thank you! She's also very mild and motherly


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 21, 2020)

Whamo, one of my several picks for Vixye. One of my characters.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Whamo, one of my several picks for Vixye. One of my characters.


She's adorable!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 21, 2020)

And here's one picture of my main characters sister Azura.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 21, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> She's adorable!


Thanks! Glad you like her~ feel free to message me if you want to see more of her xD


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

One of my favourite pics of my guy I've ever gotten -


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 21, 2020)

A life and death god of mine. Starren


----------



## Keefur (Feb 21, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> View attachment 81492
> View attachment 81490
> 
> This one below was edited by @Keefur !
> View attachment 81491


Here is the color version.  Let me know if you want the higher resolution image.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Keefur said:


> Here is the color version.  Let me know if you want the higher resolution image.
> View attachment 81501


Thank you!! :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 26, 2020)

Arix said:


> One of my favourite pics of my guy I've ever gotten -


Usually I'm not too keen on high(-ish) fantasy pictures with big guys in armor slaying even bigger things with or without armor - But I got to admit that this picture looks pretty damn badass.


----------



## Arix (Feb 26, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Usually I'm not too keen on high(-ish) fantasy pictures with big guys in armor slaying even bigger things with or without armor - But I got to admit that this picture looks pretty damn badass.


I admit it's pretty cliche, but I also admit I don't care because the lighting, pose, and details on the armour are god damn awesome. Still, I also have plenty of cool-looking less action-y pics of the guy -



Spoiler


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 27, 2020)

Just finished this one and it was meant to be published tomorrow for the #furryfriday but.






I'm the one on the right, painted as Gex for our Carnaval event. It's very common to dress as whatever you'd like during this season, so you'll see all kinds of things walking around the streets 

Oh and that's a fake tail btw.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes, I made this UwU


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 7, 2020)

My ref sheet


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Dexin (Mar 17, 2020)

This is my sona's feral form :3 Doubt I'll use it much, just wanted to draw what he'd look like as feral hehe


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine is Very Nude and does not and will not wear clothes so I don't believe I can post it here even though he's my avatar but here is the link to him: www.furaffinity.net: Godsdale: The God of Homosexuality and Muscle finished by icewolfjr01


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2020)

icewolfmusclegodjr said:


> Mine is Very Nude and does not and will not wear clothes so I don't believe I can post it here even though he's my avatar but here is the link to him: www.furaffinity.net: Godsdale: The God of Homosexuality and Muscle finished by icewolfjr01


dude your pfp is nsfw that's against the rules reeeeeee


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

here is my fursona


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> My ref sheet
> View attachment 82400


@blue sky love Missy has been transformed into a Mii. I know you know, but I thought it was cute enough to share.

now that I have a reference, I'll fix the eye color.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> @blue sky love Missy has been transformed into a Mii. I know you know, but I thought it was cute enough to share.View attachment 83013now that I have a reference, I'll fix the eye color.


Please don't let her eat me.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Please don't let her eat me.


She doesn't eat mice, only goblin ham.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> She doesn't eat mice, only goblin ham.


Yayyyy


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 18, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> She doesn't eat mice, only goblin ham.


Mice are too furry! I prefer steak :3 No fur included!!


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> Mice are too furry! I prefer steak :3 No fur included!!


Yayyyyyyy


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BayoDino (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 20, 2020)

BayoDino said:


>


owl boobs. something i'd never known i wanted.


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 25, 2020)

Dallas doesn't look too bad as a Bojack character.


----------



## Raever (Mar 25, 2020)

Artist: RonnikTaylor


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 25, 2020)

despite all my rage I'm just a yeen in a cage






artist is 5suns


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Artist: RonnikTaylor


this is raever when she goes sicko mode


----------



## Raever (Mar 25, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> this is raever when she goes sicko mode



So, whenever a Korn song is playing?


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 25, 2020)

imalwayswatching.222


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)

My Minish sona, enjoying some food...


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Tyno (Mar 26, 2020)

Chomby said:


>


Its like a mix between cute and cool i really like it


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 26, 2020)

Tyno said:


> Its like a mix between cute and cool i really like it


Aww thank you!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

let me show you the light


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

thats my oc Carla ^^


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 27, 2020)

this is my first drawing


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 27, 2020)

and im drawing my second better one


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 27, 2020)

By: @starrystomps 


By: @FurOnTheSide


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 83349
> 
> Dallas doesn't look too bad as a Bojack character.


i love bojack horseman show


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 28, 2020)

furryboy12 said:


> i love bojack horseman show



Me too. I wasn't expecting much when I started, but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

@Leadhoof 
A horse is a horse of course. of course, and no one can talk to a horse of course - that is of course unless that horse is the famous Mister Ed!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## GoopyFur (Apr 6, 2020)

Small and ready to whine about the smallest inconvenience~


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 6, 2020)

Ferocious kitty!

(Thanks @GoopyFur for this idea)
Small and ready to slain any inconvenience~


----------



## owoLillian (Apr 6, 2020)

Here are my fursonas, Lillian and Scout! Scout has no gender, but uses he/him pronouns


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ali_TheSnowLeopard (Apr 8, 2020)

Made a drawing of my fursona for the first time yesterday.
(I kept re-doing the eyes until it ripped the paper.
I love how everything else came out though)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2020)

Does this count


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2020)

Loud and proud.





Large and in charge.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Vetto (Apr 17, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 83349
> 
> Dallas doesn't look too bad as a Bojack character.



That is cool!

One of my favorite shows actually.


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Apr 27, 2020)

Godsdale and This is the safe for all version of him:


----------



## WindSeeker (Apr 29, 2020)

My fursona is always in feral form.
(I tried to upload a file but it wasn’t cooperating sorry!)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-zp9VXp2u7/


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 29, 2020)

ʇ̶ɥ̶ǝ̶ɥ̶n̶u̶ɓ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶u̶ǝ̶ʌ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶ǝ̶u̶p̶s̶u̶o̶ɯ̶ɐ̶ʇ̶ʇ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶ɥ̶o̶ʍ̶ɯ̶n̶ɔ̶ɥ̶ᴉ̶s̶p̶ǝ̶ʌ̶o̶n̶ɹ̶ǝ̶p̶q̶ǝ̶ɔ̶ɐ̶n̶s̶ǝ̶ᴉ̶ʇ̶ʍ̶ɐ̶s̶u̶ǝ̶ʌ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶ᴉ̶u̶ʇ̶ǝ̶u̶p̶ǝ̶p̶ʇ̶o̶ǝ̶u̶p̶ɓ̶ɹ̶o̶ʍ̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ɓ̶ɹ̶o̶ʍ̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ɓ̶ɹ̶o̶ʍ̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ǝ̶ʌ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶ǝ̶x̶d̶ɐ̶u̶p̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ɐ̶u̶p̶ǝ̶ʌ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶ɔ̶o̶u̶ʇ̶ɹ̶ɐ̶ɔ̶ʇ̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ǝ̶ʌ̶ǝ̶ɹ̶q̶ǝ̶ɓ̶ᴉ̶u̶u̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ɐ̶u̶p̶ǝ̶u̶p̶ᴉ̶u̶ɓ̶ɐ̶ʇ̶o̶u̶ɔ̶ǝ̶


 ​


----------



## cyborgdeer (Apr 30, 2020)

Here's a comic of Bunny the moth... being a moth.


----------



## Angel_patoo (Apr 30, 2020)

Blop! My fursona is a watermelon hyena hihi ♡´･ᴗ･`♡  (art by me)







And Angel my main sona, it's a shiba inu hihi (art by Kurimi)


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 30, 2020)

Here's my new were-bat fursona, Dusty Briggs! He used be a police officer on the job in a big city, until a frantic call brought him face to face with a winged beast. He was attacked by said beast in an alleyway and transformed into what he is now.

He is feared by both law enforcement and civilians. Unfortunately, it is thought that he was killed by the beast since all but his ripped clothing was what remained of his human self. He struggles to stay hidden and get by. He tries finding solace in the little things in life.


----------



## Leadhoof (May 1, 2020)

*cue Kenny Loggins*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (May 1, 2020)

Is it okay if I post a canon character? OwO


----------



## Sairn (May 1, 2020)

More cattos needed in this thread


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2020)

Moar cattos?  I'll just leave this here.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 1, 2020)




----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2020)

Hold my darkest dungeon.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 1, 2020)

hey here's a secret boy titty for you


----------



## Charrburn (May 1, 2020)

I actually got two sonas atm, a wolf and a lion. They're both good boys. :3


----------



## Leadhoof (May 4, 2020)

Jenery on the main site was kind enough to gift me this super adorable chibi piece.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 4, 2020)

Here's mine! Base belongs to Teal_Newt.


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 9, 2020)

Made by my good friend Userpage of FudgySeel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net <3


----------



## Leadhoof (May 9, 2020)

I officially have a second horse character. I'd love to get some anthro artwork of him done once I actually manage to think of a name.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

Weapon summon at Jin's finest


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2020)

I got this drawing from a pink fellow named Ferndragon. :>
Userpage of Ferndragon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Herdingcats (May 10, 2020)

I did some facial expression practice with Rat.


----------



## mangomango (May 11, 2020)

I don’t really have a sona right now, but I’m thinking about this design.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 12, 2020)

art courtesy of sutamasque​


----------



## Rayd (May 12, 2020)

Artist - Trialestis on FA.


----------



## Zinogirl (May 13, 2020)

My fursona is a zinogre from Monster Hunter  Perhaps i'll change or improve some details later on, but for now im happy.


----------



## Yabloko_BlackByrd (May 13, 2020)

I have two fursonas; one's a Scottish fold cat, the other's a pied crow









(Both refs were made by me)


----------



## Golecko (May 15, 2020)

A recent paint i did of my fursona, cheeky western derg >:3


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

husky time


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

someone said he looks like he's from animal crossing


----------



## ShadeSoul (May 18, 2020)

This is my sona. He/they are a lively person(s) when there is enough beer to last them days. Other times they/he are/is a quiet and a bit shy.

In battle, offering beer can be the best but also the worst choice...

Art by EspressoTheWolf on Twitter.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 19, 2020)

I made a plush into my fursona, does that count



 



Herdingcats said:


> I did some facial expression practice with Rat.
> View attachment 86456



The fifth facial expression (the one right in the middle) is me 90% of the day


----------



## Leadhoof (May 19, 2020)

Jenery from the main site did such an awesome job on this piece of Dallas and his boyfriend. I might be a little biased, but @AceQuorthon has the most adorable sona.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 19, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Jenery from the main site did such an awesome job on this piece of Dallas and his boyfriend. I might be a little biased, but @AceQuorthon has the most adorable sona.


<3<3<3


----------



## Dynamostic (May 20, 2020)

This is my current one, but I might change it. I'm very indecisive.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 20, 2020)

BlitzTheBunny said:


> This is my current one, but I might change it. I'm very indecisive.


That’s the most adorable bunny ever


----------



## Lucierda Solari (May 20, 2020)

Don’t have any art of my fursona and I am not an artist.  A Second Life screenshot is all I have.  hehe


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

Art drawn by Cloaca-Mahoney


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

My main husky:









My alt ram:


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

This is my Zany. She is super sweet and kind to people she meets. Lives life happy all the time and knows everyone has ups and downs but it’s the getting back up that matters the most. She has a synthetic dragon as a mate and her earring in her right ear lets her change into a dragon whenever she wants. Also art by me!


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> This is my Zany. She is super sweet and kind to people she meets. Lives life happy all the time and knows everyone has ups and downs but it’s the getting back up that matters the most. She has a synthetic dragon as a mate and her earring in her right ear lets her change into a dragon whenever she wants. Also art by me!


So she has a robot boyfriend?


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> So she has a robot boyfriend?


Yes lol here is what he kinda looks like. I haven’t done his ref sheet yet. Art by me.


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> My main husky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks cool! Love Red it’s one of my favorite colors!


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> Yes lol here is what he kinda looks like. I haven’t done his ref sheet yet. Art by me.


That's some size difference! I certainly hope that earring makes her grow larger!


----------



## VeeStars (May 24, 2020)

*sad can't draw and must use base bun noises*


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> He looks cool! Love Red it’s one of my favorite colors!


Me too! X3 
I sometimes use the draw red since some people say the primary color is tough on the eyes.


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> That's some size difference! I certainly hope that earring makes her grow larger!


Yes she does grow larger when she becomes a dragon. She is only just barely smaller then him. I have a headshot of her actually in dragon form. Also art by me again.


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Me too! X3
> I sometimes use the draw red since some people say the primary color is tough on the eyes.


Well I think it’s tough on the eyes when it’s the entire character colored red but I love what ur sona looks like with the white.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> Yes she does grow larger when she becomes a dragon. She is only just barely smaller then him. I have a headshot of her actually in dragon form. Also art by me again.


AH! She's a floofy dragon!



ZanyAngel28 said:


> Well I think it’s tough on the eyes when it’s the entire character colored red but I love what ur sona looks like with the white.


Yes, I'm conflicted on the two because I love both so much! When I draw them together I make as they are BFFs.


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> AH! She's a floofy dragon!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm conflicted on the two because I love both so much! When I draw them together I make as they are BFFs.



Yes she is so floofy! She has to be scaly and floofy! Lol
Well that’s a good way to do that. They look good as bffs!


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> Yes she is so floofy! She has to be scaly and floofy! Lol
> Well that’s a good way to do that. They look good as bffs!


Yes! She can have it all!


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Yes! She can have it all!



lol yes she can! I can have her be whatever I want her to be and I love it.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

ZanyAngel28 said:


> lol yes she can! I can have her be whatever I want her to be and I love it.


YOU GO GURL!~


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> YOU GO GURL!~



Woot woot! Lmao


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 28, 2020)

<3 <3 <3

Created by Macabrelion from Instagram


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)




----------



## TheOfficialJDman (May 28, 2020)

Reference sheet by https://t.co/XNN2IPwruP


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 29, 2020)

I feel kind of lazy about using this one, but as it's been a while since I've been able to draw, I'm only just now getting around to making the second (full-body) drawing. I won't be lazily using a background from Google for this next one.

She's simple, but I like her.


----------



## Vinfang (May 30, 2020)

My updated look.


----------



## Vitamin B12 (May 30, 2020)

Here's one I did today of my guy in a space suit. Not the most beautiful thing, but we work with what we got right?


----------



## DingRawD (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rai Bread (Jun 3, 2020)

I only recently figured out a design using the Big Big Base, so this is all I have right now. It's meant to sort of resemble a loaf of bread. A cat loaf if you will.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 3, 2020)

Dusty Briggs


----------



## mangomango (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 5, 2020)

Birthday art for me from @Guifrog !!! <3


----------



## Panzerdancer (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Vitamin B12 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here’s a number I just did to get used to digital art.


----------



## Casthavian (Jun 7, 2020)

I have no idea how to post pictures and the uploading button does not work >.>

www.furaffinity.net: Fleche REF SHEET by Fleche


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 7, 2020)

CGI full pic of profile.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 7, 2020)

umm its a start for now XD


----------



## Kurushimii (Jun 8, 2020)

Props to you if you get the reference.


----------



## Aurora the Penguin (Jun 11, 2020)

First one was made by Meib ART | Meib and the second one was made by @PortraitRose PortraitRose (@PortraitRose) on Twitter


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 16, 2020)

Art by @TyraWadman 
He looks so awesome!!


----------



## BabiNani (Jun 17, 2020)

Not a full animal like most fursonas, but I like her the way she is.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 18, 2020)

howdy


----------



## sushy (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't draw my fursona very often (since I mostly do commissions and stuff) but here is mine:


----------



## Aurora the Penguin (Jun 22, 2020)

Art by Flasho-D





 Art by birb-o-fluff


----------



## redhusky (Jun 22, 2020)

Aurora the Penguin said:


> Art by Flasho-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cuteness! @Otterpop MUCH be informed.
NOTE: Not the user I meant but her FA account has the same name.


----------



## Cerestes (Jun 23, 2020)

*I just drew my girl Cerestes! 


*


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jun 24, 2020)

This one's new.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 25, 2020)

my updated persona forgot to post it here XD


----------



## PercyD (Jun 25, 2020)

Art I did of my sona for a sheet I'm putting together~




I like the Cuban stockings. >u>


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 25, 2020)

Images of Reynard, art drawn by fluffbunmarie, [URL='https://www.furaffinity.net/user/teacozy1']teacozy1[/URL] ,[URL='https://www.furaffinity.net/user/teacozy1'] ameliatheholstein [/URL]and[URL='https://www.furaffinity.net/user/teacozy1'] [URL='https://www.furaffinity.net/user/weirdo9018']Weirdo9018[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 26, 2020)

Technically, this is an alt version of Plum, but it was ready first!
@SFDwNF on FA


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 27, 2020)

I know I've posted here before, but I don't remember what I posted, so here's the four most recent pieces I've gotten of the cave-dwelling brothers.


----------



## RangerReb (Jun 28, 2020)

Here are a few art pieces I've cranked out of my fursona recently:

-Flat color full body reference:




-Fursuit friendly/inspired sticker:




-And finally, a picture I drew of him playing rugby:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Not my fursona, but Grief has most of my mannerisms:


----------



## milimigu (Jun 30, 2020)

Am I a bird? am I a cat? trick question, I am both!!


----------



## Kairos (Jul 2, 2020)

My new Sona


----------



## Reckie (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm just a fluffy past predator
(that drawing is in a fursuit proportions simulation)


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jul 14, 2020)

Here's what I have for my first fursona, Pogo the Tabby Cat. I got super addicted to art of him (with a few more on the way). My newest fursona/fursuit (Snickers the Ferret) should be in today. I have 1 art piece so far, but I was waiting on it to show up before I started sending commission requests.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 14, 2020)

This is Terry!
Terry can shift their fur color and patterns at will but their eyes.




Originally set as a Maine coon cat, but well.... The way I draw and Terry's ability made it ambiguous... Nah, it's a cat anyways!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> View attachment 89697
> This is Terry!
> Terry can shift their fur color and patterns at will but their eyes.
> 
> ...



I like the creativity in that!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, took me a while, but this is what the finished version looks like. I dubbed this final character Paradox the GlitchCat, a feline with glitch-like abilities. He has three forms, with the first being his normal one, the second being the Virus form, and the last being his Delete All form. Colors were inspired by different things I use. His neutral form color, you guessed it, Xbox. His second form color, just from Moonlight and Lavender. And the last is dull, meant to be the Endgame form, for when the real control alt delete stuff kicks in.


















And that's all of them! By the way, this feline is a sucker for Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, and relates strongly with it because, ironically, they both have three parts, phases in a way. Funny huh?


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, took me a while, but this is what the finished version looks like. I dubbed this final character Paradox the GlitchCat, a feline with glitch-like abilities. He has three forms, with the first being his normal one, the second being the Virus form, and the last being his Delete All form. Colors were inspired by different things I use. His neutral form color, you guessed it, Xbox. His second form color, just from Moonlight and Lavender. And the last is dull, meant to be the Endgame form, for when the real control alt delete stuff kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a tip: you should really cut out the bar at the top lol

Anyways:
Here is a OC of mine


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Here is a tip: you should really cut out the bar at the top lol
> 
> Anyways:
> Here is a OC of mine



Huh.....interesting. Looks like you really made this OC _hands on_. And trust me, I'd love to make the bar on top go away, but it couldn't, so i had to stich with it being like that. Either that or I have no clue on how to get rid of it


----------



## FloppyPony (Jul 17, 2020)

My 2 mlpfim ocs. Floppy (brown one) the flightless pegasus and Ruby the demon pony. They are a lesbian couple and yes Floppy is fat.
Floppy is chubby with paralysed and deformed ears from birth hence her name. she is also clumsy and very socially anxious coz of childhood bullying
Ruby is thin and became friends and then lover with Floppy coz she understands that feeling of being misunderstood. She is a demon pony so people think she is evil due to old stories and myths. She also has loved on the streets with little food for a long time having to steal to get by hence bad habit of stealing and confident but sensitive attitude. she is protective of Floppy


----------



## lemonjelly (Jul 17, 2020)

this is my fuzzy fella, Rook!
he's a goko, an original species created via alchemy!
he likes coffee and snow <3


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 17, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Huh.....interesting. Looks like you really made this OC _hands on_. And trust me, I'd love to make the bar on top go away, but it couldn't, so i had to stich with it being like that. Either that or I have no clue on how to get rid of it



The GIMP, Photoshop, Affinity Photo, Paint.NET, MS Paint, heck there's probably software built into your phone that can do it.


----------



## FloppyPony (Jul 18, 2020)

lemonjelly said:


> this is my fuzzy fella, Rook!
> he's a goko, an original species created via alchemy!
> he likes coffee and snow <3
> View attachment 89904


thats the cutest description ever
he likes coffee and snow awwwwww
love the design btw he a cute boi


----------



## lemonjelly (Jul 18, 2020)

FloppyPony said:


> thats the cutest description ever
> he likes coffee and snow awwwwww
> love the design btw he a cute boi


hehehehe thank you!! <3


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 18, 2020)

My guardian spirit, 鬼哭 is now animated. He is trying to take a bite at my lazy ass. ┑(￣Д ￣)┍
Quote: "Hurry up and get back to drawing!"


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 22, 2020)

I typically use a betta to stand in for myself online, but I want to participate in art trades and the like, and finding people who draw fish is... difficult. 

So I dumped my fish into a transmorgifier.






When in doubt, go dino.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

tuxedo_fish said:


> I typically use a betta to stand in for myself online, but I want to participate in art trades and the like, and finding people who draw fish is... difficult.
> 
> So I dumped my fish into a transmorgifier.
> 
> ...


Dinosaurs are always cool!

Meanwhile, I just have a possum...


----------



## Kope (Jul 22, 2020)

Here’s one I drew of my sona Kope I did it in a similar style as the one I got a commission for (sorry it’s a little rough)

Here’s the commission I got for him (he’s quite shy lol)


----------



## FlowerHead (Jul 22, 2020)

My sona Jax is a spotted hyena and I made him this year after struggling with finding my sona species for years. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi, I'm Raleigh, Street-racer, teacher, and all around great looking feline!


----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

rknight said:


> Hi, I'm Raleigh, Street-racer, teacher, and all around great looking feline!



Welp.
Didn't realize I needed this dude to exist till now. Give me a cyberpunk 2077 version of him! ;D

---

Not sure if I shared Faline's new reference here so...





Full Size: http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/c197/ext1b643esx9yypzg.jpg
Artist: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/crystalberry


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Raever said:


> Welp.
> Didn't realize I needed this dude to exist till now. Give me a cyberpunk 2077 version of him! ;D


Thanks, no cyberpunk version...yet...but how about a samurai version


----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

rknight said:


> Thanks, no cyberpunk version...yet...but how about a samurai version
> 
> View attachment 90554



Equally awesome!


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

love the design btw she's cute!!!!



Raever said:


> Welp.
> Didn't realize I needed this dude to exist till now. Give me a cyberpunk 2077 version of him! ;D
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 14, 2020)

@Gemi42  helped me design my new OC, mike_wolf2.0. She did a freakin amazing job on it BTW.
Iv got a suit in the works now based on this design and its coming along nicely.


----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

Mike_Wolf said:


> @Gemi42  helped me design my new OC, mike_wolf2.0. She did a freakin amazing job it BTW.
> Iv got a suit in the works now based on this design and its coming along nicely.



This guy belongs in an 80's action flick and I'm so down for that.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 14, 2020)

Raever said:


> This guy belongs in an 80's action flick and I'm so down for that.



I'm an 80's kid.....technically. 1989 is a 80's kid. Lol
He really does, I never saw that before but you're right.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, since the forums have been down for a while, I've gotten some new pieces. I'll just drop one for now :3
Courtesy of FluffyMommaBear on FA. Or Flufflebear on Twitter, whichever you prefer :3

His outfit is ever so slightly new. His jacket's got spikes, now...and those boots are pretty funked up, too X3


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 14, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Well, since the forums have been down for a while, I've gotten some new pieces. I'll just drop one for now :3
> Courtesy of FluffyMommaBear on FA. Or Flufflebear on Twitter, whichever you prefer :3
> 
> His outfit is ever so slightly new. His jacket's got spikes, now...and those boots are pretty funked up, too X3



Oh thats kick ass. I love it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 90568View attachment 90569



Gamer powers ACTIVATE!


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 14, 2020)

My sona, his name is Pascal, is a Pommie with a love of black nail polish and a hatred of pants. 
Also obviously where I got my username from haha


----------



## Punji (Oct 14, 2020)

I did get this wonderful sticker commission from the lovely RangerReb a few months ago.


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's my chubby little fox <3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 90568View attachment 90569


When did this sexy derg get here?



pascalthepommie said:


> View attachment 90578
> My sona, his name is Pascal, is a Pommie with a love of black nail polish and a hatred of pants.
> Also obviously where I got my username from haha


I really must get my nails done like that.
Adorable!



VileKeyKeeper said:


> Here's my chubby little fox <3
> View attachment 90589


Cyoot!


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 14, 2020)

Spoiler: My art fursona (Ryuoko)











Spoiler: My main fursona (Samuel)


----------



## virvil (Oct 14, 2020)

mine comes in two flavors (or maybe more like four?)


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2020)

art by Kitthesoulless


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's my updated cow dragon. Art by me!


----------



## soulbox (Oct 14, 2020)

I have multiple sonas, but here's my main. I need to redo her ref pictures.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

Just updated my Heroforge model


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 14, 2020)

I be da notorious Lucyfur, but I am not notorious I am just Lucyfur, but I am Dumb yee yee~!!


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2020)

This is Nora. Yeeeeeeee.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 15, 2020)

Lately I've been very interested in Fantasy, and how my fursona would behave in it. What kind pf profession would she have? Which role would she fill in a party of adventurers? Things like that.

I've had a couple of pictures commissioned of my fursona in different outfits inspired by Fantasy RPG classes like fighters, clerics and such.

Here's one of Constance as a sorceress:


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Here's my updated cow dragon. Art by me!


3D work is getting better :3


zerotwo said:


> I have multiple sonas, but here's my main. I need to redo her ref pictures. View attachment 90696


Colourful AND cool! You spoil us :3


LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> I be da notorious Lucyfur, but I am not notorious I am just Lucyfur, but I am Dumb yee yee~!!
> View attachment 90698
> View attachment 90699


Stop slaying, queen. Please...there's bodies everywhere X3


Chompy said:


> This is Nora. Yeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90709
> View attachment 90704View attachment 90705View attachment 90706View attachment 90707


Scarily cool! Hope they're friendly


Mayflower said:


> Lately I've been very interested in Fantasy, and how my fursona would behave in it. What kind pf profession would she have? Which role would she fill in a party of adventurers? Things like that.
> 
> I've had a couple of pictures commissioned of my fursona in different outfits inspired by Fantasy RPG classes like fighters, clerics and such.
> 
> Here's one of Constance as a sorceress:


Bewitchingly stunning! Lovely dress :3


----------



## Kairos (Oct 15, 2020)

My boy Kairos, Just a normal arctic fox whos backstory/traits and personality are both real life and fictional.  I will always be thankful to the artist that helped me fully realize my sona.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2020)

Kairos- said:


> My boy Kairos, Just a normal arctic fox whos backstory/traits and personality are both real life and fictional.  I will always be thankful to the artist that helped me fully realize my sona.
> View attachment 90798View attachment 90804


Welcome back to the forums :3
5th Sun did great work!


----------



## Kairos (Oct 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Welcome back to the forums :3
> 5th Sun did great work!


Thanks :3, it is good that the forums are back, even though I am not on them actively I did miss it, glad to see everyone is more or less still here.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't have any coloured pencils, so I'll just have to describe Dergen.

His main colour is red, he has dark brown stripes from nose to tail, same on the underbelly. Dark brown horns, mane and eyelids. Grey eyes and greeny blueish tongue and innards.

Here's a picture I drew of him.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2020)

Here's one from Viiburnum on Twitter :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2020)

Recent halloween commission I just got feauting me dressed up as Sly Cooper and my honey dressed up as one of Twitch's Skin.
I'm looking quite good if I say so myself~




Of course drawn by Dritazura ^^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2020)

So I did random commissions to help people out last month.  When October came, I'm guessing everything is great on the surface but the artists all ended up back home because COVID-19 and of course.

Background is a GAN piece I created, but I love Yantiskra's art of me.  Yantiskra's still right in that I think my fursona self looks better with stripes.

Yantiskra's gallery: twitter.com/Yantiskra


----------



## Simon_tht_potato (Oct 18, 2020)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
> his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses
> 
> he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair
> ...






Theres the two different variants of my sona. His name is Shawn.


----------



## Kyra QueerDeer (Oct 18, 2020)

My Fursona is a queer deer named Kyra! She is a lesbian witch :3


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Friend got this for me a month or two back, it's very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 18, 2020)

That's me in the middle, god damn I'm sexy.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Oct 18, 2020)

And I am creator of this D


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 18, 2020)

Hallo-Yeen art~



A lil JJBA inspired piece



Reference:


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2020)

rknight said:


> Thanks, no cyberpunk version...yet...but how about a samurai version



I have a samurai character too ouo


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 19, 2020)

This the best one I've got so far


----------



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 20, 2020)

I know it's very simple and that's the reason why I like it


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 22, 2020)

Got this recently, by Khyaber. AAAAAA


----------



## Raever (Oct 22, 2020)

Chomby said:


> This is Nora. Yeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90709
> View attachment 90704View attachment 90705View attachment 90706View attachment 90707



I think I'm in love.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 22, 2020)

Raever said:


> I think I'm in love.


Oh jeez. I'm flattered! 

I forgot to include these works!


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 23, 2020)

My foxxo and me
Slightly changed his design


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 24, 2020)

Here have a shork!








						Seth Ref sheet 2020 by Spitfire110
					

Just a nice and simple ref made by me and a friend. . She did most of the work, cause im laaazy.. . Ref sheet was originally made by enj ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Oct 25, 2020)

RL, My locust chimera drawn by my friend Orbyss.


----------



## AlysNya (Oct 26, 2020)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
> his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses
> 
> he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair
> ...





I just recently redesigned by fursona! They went from being a cat to becoming a moogle. They're name is Strawberry!


----------



## Sinamuna (Nov 16, 2020)

This is her! Name still iffy (I don't want to use my real name, but it's all I can think of right now ugh)
Updated from Cinnamon the Chinchilla into a pupper! Not sure what breed yet lol


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 24, 2020)

Trying to get the hang of digital painting- 
Tikku, now with more shapes!


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 30, 2020)

My best friend's daughter drew this for me.


----------



## Tassa (Dec 4, 2020)

Here is my little boy Catilina


----------



## RogueNoodle (Dec 7, 2020)

My slug baby's reference page is done!!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

My *mascot*, not my fursona. My villain, Grief Bradanksa the Fox.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 7, 2020)

This is my boi, Hemlock! I love him, he's great.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 8, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> My best friend's daughter drew this for me.View attachment 95248


Glad she knows Ordinance!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

Mobius said:


> people say my fursona's morbid, lol


Morbid? I say he's actually really interesting. Definitely not an idea I see every day, but I'm digging it o.o
But maybe that's just me being a huge nerd for combining biology and machinery


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 26, 2020)

A recent sketch done of my sona


----------



## SpicyMagiCath (Dec 26, 2020)

This is my girl Cath!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 28, 2020)

Here's Stephanie, my main sona, and another OC I'm still working on

Both of these arts were done by a guy going by Galactic_Jaguar42 on reddit. He doesn't appear to have an FA.

Edit: for some reason they loaded back-to-front. Steph is the Lynx


----------



## Axtonished (Dec 30, 2020)

Here I figured I'd share aswell! Yall got nice sonas! 
Edit: uploaded better shaded version


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Another sona of mine is this boi! His name is Escher and my friend made him for me as a gift when I told him about me being a furry. Super thankful to him! He's not a furry himself but he's super talented with art in general. UwU


----------



## Gioko Kun (Dec 31, 2020)

This is mine!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 31, 2020)

Yakuza themed


----------



## Gioko Kun (Dec 31, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yakuza themed


I loved it!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 31, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yakuza themed


Lynx gang


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

My current sona. She is altered a bit from my last sona. Her name is Miss Kitten.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

I gotta practice making better digital art on my phone


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> View attachment 97749
> I gotta practice making better digital art on my phone


Same. I'm away from my PC rn so I've done a few sketches but it's weird and uncomfortable trying to draw properly on a phone


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Dawn_The_Dragon (Jan 3, 2021)

Well i have 2 sonas  (well 3 but i only have art of 2 thus far)

*Silver (my main sona):*
Silver is a homebrew wolf species called a Spire wolf,
Spire wolves take traits from creatures they mates with (the severity of the trait depends on how intimate or deep their relationship is)
hes my more dominant personality but still a kind and loyal wolf.

*Dawn (my subby sona):* 
Dawn is a Western Dragon with grey scales and has very little control of his fire at this point. (it actually frightens him)
hes my more shy personality and often the sona i adopt when im feeling submissive.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

Just got this art from someone on FurryLife.Online! The person's username is delta LiGHTS just in case you have an account on FLO. SHE'S BEAUTIFUL AND HER NAME IS ALYS


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Just got this art from someone on FurryLife.Online! The person's username is delta LiGHTS just in case you have an account on FLO. SHE'S BEAUTIFUL AND HER NAME IS ALYS
> 
> View attachment 97838


Vaguely reminds me of the form the player character takes on in the Matt Miller boss fight in Saints Row 3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Winston the siamese cat


----------



## Xzorgothoth (Jan 12, 2021)

Quite the looker, don't you think?


----------



## Dawn_The_Dragon (Jan 16, 2021)

i know ive posted on this thread before but i got my ref sheet back for my last sona! (so far xD)


----------



## Keefur (Jan 16, 2021)

Fangcon poster from last year.  Parody of the movie, A Few Good Men.


			https://d.facdn.net/art/keefur/1576146703/1576146703.keefur_a_few_good_furs_for_fa.jpg


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2021)

My cast of 3 sonas :


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 16, 2021)

I can't believe I never posted Mae's ref here... well, here it is! It was commissioned from Matthew Huchzermeier on Etsy.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Miss Kitten



Plus my new Folf


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 25, 2021)

I decided after I returned here I'd change my 'sona, so I did. My drawing skills were kinda rusty at first but I think I got the hang of it again. He is based on a big brown bat, and I decided to carry over the name 'Casey' as well.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

My new Umbreon sona, Opal


----------



## bandit_husky (Feb 8, 2021)

design updated ref because yes


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 9, 2021)

i, char the istrala, have a drean


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Here's Stephanie, my main sona, and another OC I'm still working on
> 
> Both of these arts were done by a guy going by Galactic_Jaguar42 on reddit. He doesn't appear to have an FA.
> 
> Edit: for some reason they loaded back-to-front. Steph is the Lynx





I went back to my old sketch of her and finished it. When I'm able to use my PC again I'll "remaster" it, so to speak, and do a ref sheet.


----------



## Maverick. (Feb 9, 2021)

I haven't designed mine yet, i mean I have some ideas, but I am so bad at drawing so i feel stupid if I put them on paper. Here's what I've got so far:

Nightshade, Age unknown, Fox-dragon Hybrid, 

that and personality stuff, but.... XD


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 9, 2021)

Nightshade said:


> I haven't designed mine yet, i mean I have some ideas, but I am so bad at drawing so i feel stupid if I put them on paper. Here's what I've got so far:
> 
> Nightshade, Age unknown, Fox-dragon Hybrid,
> 
> that and personality stuff, but.... XD


It will come together more with some time.


----------



## Maverick. (Feb 9, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> It will come together more with some time.


 that's what I'm hoping, and I'm just kind of letting it play out on it's own. I've got most of it figured out, my hardest problem is those dang horns. I really want them on my sona tho so I'm not giving up on it XD


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 9, 2021)

Nightshade said:


> that's what I'm hoping, and I'm just kind of letting it play out on it's own. I've got most of it figured out, my hardest problem is those dang horns. I really want them on my sona tho so I'm not giving up on it XD


Oooh I love looking at pics of different sheep, goat, gazelle, elk, etc horns when I'm drawing. Crazy how many types there are!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 9, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Oooh I love looking at pics of different sheep, goat, gazelle, elk, etc horns when I'm drawing. Crazy how many types there are!


Same with me and cats. 34 in total, not including the extinct ones. Or domestic breeds.


----------



## Raever (Feb 9, 2021)

By: Dokta


----------



## Ramdog69 (Feb 9, 2021)

Mine is a lazy elk named Erik!


----------



## Hogo (Feb 9, 2021)

I finally got a reference done for my sona, did what I said I would and had a hybrid with a 'were-bat' form.

Credit goes to Nike Aguaraguazu for the art and helping me figure out what a boar-orc-sasquach would even look like: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/nikemaguaraguazu/

Edit: the attachments disappeared? Do they work in this forum?


----------



## Hogo (Feb 10, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I finally got a reference done for my sona, did what I said I would and had a hybrid with a 'were-bat' form.
> 
> Credit goes to Nike Aguaraguazu for the art and helping me figure out what a boar-orc-sasquach would even look like: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/nikemaguaraguazu/
> 
> Edit: the attachments disappeared? Do they work in this forum?



At a normal computer now. Here you are:


----------



## Maverick. (Feb 10, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Oooh I love looking at pics of different sheep, goat, gazelle, elk, etc horns when I'm drawing. Crazy how many types there are!


I know right, its pretty awesome


----------



## sherry_p0p (Feb 10, 2021)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
> his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses
> 
> he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair
> ...


This is Cherry! I did this referencesheet for her a day ago


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 10, 2021)

P0RTRAITD99M99Y9999999.bmp


----------



## Moth-chan (Feb 11, 2021)

Spoiler: I just made himmm <3


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 11, 2021)

Just finished up a little sketch of my fursona this week. 









						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## honeymews (Feb 12, 2021)

This is my main fursona; a caracal named Rowan! Her ref was made by my talented partner LouBlue/BIuey!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 12, 2021)

honeymews said:


> This is my main fursona; a caracal named Rowan! Her ref was made by my talented partner LouBlue/BIuey!


F L O P P A


----------



## Leadhoof (Feb 12, 2021)

Floppa!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 12, 2021)

Concept sheet for my alt sona, Kaiten


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 13, 2021)

I've finally gotten myself a ref sheet.


----------



## Einuko (Feb 17, 2021)

After many years, I finally settled on a male Wolf.



Originally, i got the idea of creating a fursona while playing Second Life, and felt like I was being rushed into it. During this time, I started with a domestic cat, and later a Sergal. A few years later I created a fursona named "Ghotek" that was very unique and whimsical (based off of a dream character; I wiped the information completely from my computer a few years after this). 

Finally, in 2020, I seriously started thinking about making a fursona based off of my ideals and what I wanted to be, merged with fantasy ideas that naturally sprung up around the fursona.

These fantasy ideas, as it were, _quickly_ turned into lorebuilding, and my old high school writing skills really took off. My fursona, Einuko, is part of a fictional race called the "Negilowntin" (pronounced Neh-jee-lohn-tin).


----------



## Wheeze (Apr 15, 2021)

i have a few sonas but my main right now is an alien bearcat named wheeze!!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 15, 2021)

Aliea said:


> i have a few sonas but my main right now is an alien bearcat named wheeze!!
> 
> View attachment 107516


YOOOOO BEARCATS ARE UNDERRATED

Popcorn boyes <3


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 15, 2021)

Enjoying my fav meal


----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 15, 2021)

I unfortunately had to get rid of my beloved truck a few weeks back. But there's no reason Dallas can't still drive it.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 15, 2021)

Jinx Glider - By  https://ko-fi.com/dogmawz


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 16, 2021)

POV: I find my little pogchamp! (Is you!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Grief isn't my fursona, but he is my mascot. Lovable bastard.


----------



## Punji (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, now that my dear Nex has sadly departed the FAF, there is no longer any harm in sharing things anymore.

Nevermind he's back already. 




Art by Nauro!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 19, 2021)

Awwww that is precious


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Apr 19, 2021)

Leadhoof said:


> I unfortunately had to get rid of my beloved truck a few weeks back. But there's no reason Dallas can't still drive it.


Fuckin dodge... hahah


----------



## vv0ltz (Apr 19, 2021)

hehe hii


----------



## Wheeze (Apr 20, 2021)

i already posted my main sona in here but i also wanted to share my nostalgia sona !!!  this is nos and they are just a creature


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

I recently got this with a friend...






Link: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41480213


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2021)

My sona Jin with his signature gravity magic


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 21, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> View attachment 107859


hubba hubba, he is dreamy!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 23, 2021)

Art credit is in my signature. I really like it!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 23, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Art credit is in my signature. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 108139


Love it!


----------



## Crisahitna (Apr 24, 2021)

So my bugsona is a Death's Head Roach. I don't have a name for her at the moment, but I kind of had a concept on what her origin story is gonna be like.


----------



## Lenago (Apr 24, 2021)

Here is a ref for Lenago


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Apr 25, 2021)

the cute and cartoony dumbass -w-


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2021)

This thread still up? Damn, that brings back memories..
I wonder if OP is still around?


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Alright so according to the forum's thread search I haven't posted here since 2020.
Time to fix that.





By: BalDam


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> Alright so according to the forum's thread search I haven't posted here since 2020.
> Time to fix that.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!!!!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)

Here's a new character I've created today, they're a Red Ruffed Lemur


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## LaylaBabyCow (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi, Layla here! I'm new but thought it wouldn't hurt to drop a picture for introduction


----------



## PilotBug (Apr 29, 2021)

here, yes it sucks I'm not good


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Apr 29, 2021)

LaylaBabyCow said:


> Hi, Layla here! I'm new but thought it wouldn't hurt to drop a picture for introduction
> 
> View attachment 108568


Adorable!  *^_^*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's my fursona as a mermaid

Art by me~  :3c


----------



## alphienya (May 7, 2021)

I got bored. Here's my main sona as a shark


----------



## Tacoshark (May 7, 2021)

Updated ref sheet


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 7, 2021)

Here is my fursona Melisa!  






(I got this reference sheet made by @pameloo)


----------



## bandit_husky (May 7, 2021)

My fursona bandit!


----------



## JinxGlider (May 7, 2021)

Third piece of art commissioned , done by the wonderfully talented Sinna here at FA.


----------



## Eremurus (May 7, 2021)

Raever said:


> Alright so according to the forum's thread search I haven't posted here since 2020.
> Time to fix that.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




feve is a hell'uva good artist for sure.


----------



## Eremurus (May 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...



What a handsome lad. Love his nose lol.


----------



## Magicka~ (May 8, 2021)

Here’s Kubu, my punkish dragon fursona~! Careful, they’ve got a stinger~ 









						Flirty Kubu ~ by Wizard-Emeraldheart on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

don't have a picture of my human suit for obvious reason but here's a picture of a human to give you an idea what one looks like.





as you can see it's a primate with a big nose and a very distinctive lack of hair.

their paws on their hind limbs are also somewhat between the shape of their front paws and digitigrade hind feet with a distended heel which they rest on.

unlike most primates their hips or rotated more into a forward motion so you don't need to worry about that part.

their unusual mouth shape means that most of their face to face interactions are verbal using the tongue to generate a large variety of sounds.

as for synthetic communication, they've been using glyphic communications for millenia though in recent years they have begun slow integration of audio and video.

most believe that their instinct are the product of abstract values similar to that of science but much less sofisticated.

of all the civilised races on earth they are still currently the most violent though they are easy to avoid due to the intense salty smell they produce.

a smell they either deny having or downplay its potency despite being able to recognise even the most minor traces of it themselves.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 9, 2021)

why does the human drink pepsi max?


Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> don't have a picture of my human suit for obvious reason but here's a picture of a human to give you an idea what one looks like.
> 
> View attachment 109527
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

bandit_husky said:


> why does the human drink pepsi max?


as primates humans have manufactured many artificial beverages based on plant juices, mostly of fruit but also root and grain varieties.

more specifically humans prefer those with strong sweet or bitter flavours similar to the high fructose fruit and omega 3 rich nuts they would naturally eat in the wild.

however they choose drinks that simply simulate the same response rather than those of nutritional value.

the ansenide and cyanide in the fermented ginger combined with artificial caffeine tastes similar to nutrition found in the root-based component of their natural diet.

however these are natural poisons to the human species that affect nerve functions.

since the affects take years to develop and repeated exposure, most humans drink it for the taste completely ignorant of the health risk.

however, these are drink are much worse than that because they are often sweetened with hundreds of times the natural sugar content.

though human pancreases have adapted over the years to compensate for the massive increase in sugar quantity, this is beyond their current limits.

some wise humans are aware of the dangers of temporary diabetes which can last for years in humans due to the fact low sugar foods are hard to come by.

often however humans let their tendancies get the better of them and drink more of this deadly poison than they should for an artificial high.

though none of the components themselves are addictive by definition, the insufferable lifestyle of humans often makes them seek quick fix solutions.

if you care for humans, make sure to carefully control their intake of potentially harmful substances that can eleviate their mood.

as we all know, humans have a terrible lack of self control.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

Drawn by DoodleBunny


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> What a handsome lad. Love his nose lol.


Thanks, love!

I have quite a lot of pieces of Drake, though don't want to spam the thread.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 10, 2021)

Updated reference sheet


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 10, 2021)

Damn I be on my side
This is not a comment on my drinking=3


----------



## alphienya (May 11, 2021)

Someone on Twitter mentioned maid dresses and I couldn't rest until I drew this


----------



## Eremurus (May 11, 2021)

I had to take a screenshot, because apparently the actual file is too large. Anyways: the commission of my fursona is finally complete, figured I would upload it here.

This is Eremurus, she is a female Tauren. They are an anthropomorphic, bipedal, bovine race. An engineer by profession, and a healer (Restoration) Shaman in terms of battle and war. I adore her.

She was my first character in WoW, and was always my main. I mentioned this before, but I fell in love with the culture of Tauren. It was drawn by @ryuuichikashima on Twitter. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 11, 2021)

I made another character oop


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2021)

I don't even remember which of my pics are posted here and which aren't.
Eh, here's the newest one I guess.




Taurs are awesome, 'nuff said.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 22, 2021)

A surprise birthday gift from my kind friend, @Marcl <3


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DariTheDragon (May 23, 2021)

Hello! My name is Dari. My fursona is a magic dragon. you can see more drawings with her in my gallery


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 23, 2021)

Done by a Destiny 2 clan member that I’m apart of, goes by Nan Bread. Isaac Alastor Ryder, my main OC and somewhat of my Sona. Born via an experiment to create the perfect ‘Meta-Human’, between a mutant dragoness and one of the best soldiers the U.S government had, he’s a rather anti-social young man whose served his country without knowing the truth of his birth.


----------



## Bababooey (May 23, 2021)

This is recent art I commissioned from 0gorecakes0 on Instagram!
Madcap and Deadpool argue while Ash stands there not knowing what to do. lol





Edit: I might as well show the full version of what I have as my banner! I commissioned it from LemondeLavende on Twitter.


----------



## Lexicom (May 24, 2021)

House cat here, MOWWW


----------



## WolfberryCrafts (May 24, 2021)

My sabertooth girl, lynx Radera


----------



## Dynamostic (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 25, 2021)

Aw your sona is super cute! Mine is kinda weird lol, I like  and bugs so I kinda just smooshed them together


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 25, 2021)

Tsuko-chi said:


> Peach girl! I have had her for a while, still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn her color pallet is amazing!


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)

He/she is a


Lioedevon427 said:


> Aw your sona is super cute! Mine is kinda weird lol, I like  and bugs so I kinda just smooshed them togetherView attachment 111183


He/she is adorable!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 25, 2021)

Dynamostic said:


> He/she is a
> 
> He/she is adorable!


Aw thx! Ive def spent a few years trying to get his design looking how I want so that means a lot!
(Your sonas design is also super cool!)


----------



## Dynamostic (May 25, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Aw thx! Ive def spent a few years trying to get his design looking how I want so that means a lot!
> (Your sonas design is also super cool!)


Aw ty! <3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

By @Lanpae


----------



## lemonpizza (May 27, 2021)

Here is my girl ;u;

Akanta Design by LemonPizza


----------



## Lexiand (May 27, 2021)

art by @Arkulus_ on twitter.​


----------



## Foxridley (May 27, 2021)

And I drew him as a cross fox just for pun.


----------



## Bababooey (May 27, 2021)

Art I just got today that I commissioned from royalcaesura!




Yummy Chinook salmon. Nothing like a cat and their fish. lol​


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 27, 2021)

A freebie from TheSushiOwl. It’s perfect tbh.


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2021)

This is epic pog certified bruh moment. (o\\\\o)
Art by ItsRenRie!


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 28, 2021)

Loud'n Proud


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 28, 2021)

One of my lesser-knowns, Mei, a giant lappet-faced vulture. 
(The lack of background kind of makes getting a sense of scale impossible, she quite beeeg!)

Courtesy of Ukabor


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 28, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> One of my lesser-knowns, Mei, a giant lappet-faced vulture.
> (The lack of background kind of makes getting a sense of scale impossible, she quite beeeg!)
> 
> Courtesy of Ukabor


Ooooo
I also got a Vulture recently



Here's Victoria, my Bearded Vulture. Her ref was traced because I suck at birds, so here's the only art of her I can share. by @TheSushiOwl


----------



## hologrammaton (May 28, 2021)

d r i p p i n g


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Here's Victoria, my Bearded Vulture. Her ref was traced because I suck at birds, so here's the only art of her I can share. by @TheSushiOwl



And some people say ladies can't rock a kicking beard! Hmph.


----------



## Lenago (May 28, 2021)

First digital drawing of Lenago, so this is kind of a concept art


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 28, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> And some people say ladies can't rock a kicking beard! Hmph.


She ain't the only one too. My main (not my current avatar) is a Eurasian Lynx and they look kinda weird if you don't include their beards.


Art by Aspiecat on the main site


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

His boss battle theme:


----------



## MorEuleRanno (May 29, 2021)

No decently drawn full body art yet but here is a head pic I drew


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

This is my sona, she goes by the nicname "Mori" as that is my irl nickname.
I have had her for a bit, but recently started drawing her in a style I enjoy -so here is what I drew today and yesterday


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ooooo
> I also got a Vulture recently
> View attachment 111429
> Here's Victoria, my Bearded Vulture. Her ref was traced because I suck at birds, so here's the only art of her I can share. by @TheSushiOwl





I got a bust of her that properly shows her off! 

Art by Demiebow Skiema


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2021)

birb


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

the boi feeding into his caramel addiction... (caramel milkshake)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> the boi feeding into his caramel addiction... (caramel milkshake)


Here, blast this at max volume if you want


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Here, blast this at max volume if you want


speakers: please dont do this...
Kiba:b u t i m u s t, i t ' s t h e l a w


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

Part of a Telegram sticker pack i plan on making


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> speakers: please dont do this...
> Kiba:b u t i m u s t, i t ' s t h e l a w


Because _*I am the law*_


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m afraid as of now I have not yet had the time to properly draw my fursona. I’m an old school artist and typically spend my free time crafting objects for other people so the best I got is my profile picture at least for now.... I work sooo much better making 3-D objects


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> birb


and now, fish




or fish-taur, whatevs


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 10, 2021)

Fanart of Ozzie, by @Terror-Run


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 11, 2021)

New artwork of my Red Ruffed Lemur, Zalifa, preforming as Hamlet. By SherrypOp


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I finished this pic of him last night! I also redesigned him a little, which means I need to make him a whole new ref sheet and a new profile picture.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 24, 2021)

Art by Renia_Xenophere on FA


----------



## Pogo (Jul 24, 2021)

I got this piece from 








						Userpage of Denburrito -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

22 y.o Aussie artist, trying to make new friends and look at cool art!. They/Them, cat lover, and video game appreciator :D. . I also en ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




:3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 24, 2021)

Ya see, Raccoons are NOT morning people.




Art by hotarusunshine



PC Master Race said:


> Here, blast this at max volume if you want


So it may not be the same thing... But y'know, he's dancing so I guess it counts!




Art by franzii
Dance is based on this song:


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 24, 2021)

Here's something a friend did for me. I have more images, but they're a little big.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> View attachment 116999
> 
> Here's something a friend did for me. I have more images, but they're a little big.


Looks good! I've actually been trying to design an Octopus with this vibe recently, but the body type ain't making it easy


----------



## Maur (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## 0SilkWorm0 (Jul 29, 2021)

hi! This is mine!  Is a demon-like thing x_DDD https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42984607/







Summer mode!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 29, 2021)

I think this is the only piece featuring me with clothing, lol.

*

*


----------



## Deathless (Jul 29, 2021)

My queen (drawn by me)


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Aug 2, 2021)

This is OllietheOtter! My friend drew this as my first OC a while ago.


*First Sketch


Eye Winking Version



Eye Open Version*

The Full Body OC is too large to post here, but you can see it on my reddit/twitter linked in my signature!


----------



## Dawn_The_Dragon (Aug 4, 2021)

i dont know the last time i posted in this thread but i probably only had 2 sona's back then so im gonna post here again with a complete list of my sonas!

*First we have Silver*: (this will be the longest of my character descriptions)
Silver is my own homebrew wolf species i call Spire-Wolves
Spire wolves take traits from other pieces that they mate with based on how strong the relationship is, normally they look like your average wolves

Silver is the sona ive had the longest and is the most defined by my life experiences and  things ive discovered about myself, Lately Silver has made the shift from being male to being Herm/Intersex as i discovered lately that i have wishes to have aspect of both the male and female genders.

*Then we have Dawn*:
Dawn is my Western Dragon sona that is far more on the shy side than Silver

*After that we have Kyle:*
Who is my more submissive / pet-play sona whom my mates enjoy teasing me about and using his name to tease/excite me.
hes an adorable little otter with a Norse Pagan tattoo and necklace.

*And last up we have Kelly!:*
Kelly is my latest addition, and is an adorable kangaroo who loves to snuggle and just generally chill, he is often seen wearing his signature destiny themed jacket and Deer-fox pendant necklace to show his devotion to one of my mates sonas, who is such a creature.​
(all their SFW refs will be attached below!)

(i will also link silvers NSFW ref (male and Herm/intersex) as a spoiler because anyone interested in his species can read more on him in those posts!)


Spoiler: Silver's NSFW ref (Male)












						Silver's NSFW Ref (updated Info) by SilverTheSpireWolf
					

This is the sheet for my main Sona Silver. (this one with all the naughty parts!). Silver is a homebrew sub-species of wolf that i creat ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				









Spoiler: Silver's NSFW ref (H/I)












						Silver's Rework by SilverTheSpireWolf
					

This is a slight rework of my main sona Silver(url) as im slowly figuring out who i am in life. Silver is a homebrew sub-species of wolf ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				







And just in case you wanna check out more art ive had done:
*WARNING NSFW CONTENT*
My FA page!​


----------



## berry (Aug 17, 2021)

Berry, the panda! We could all use some femboy pandas in our lives. There’s more of him on my FA profile (NSFW warning)! [Art: EldritchSinner]


----------



## BlueBeaver25 (Aug 17, 2021)

Willy (also goes by Will). I don't have a sfw version of his ref sheet, so here's a less-well-drawn feral version.Will


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

Kinguyakki, normally just called "Akki" is a dragon/wolf mongrel bastard.  Art by Yoko Darkpaw.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 20, 2021)

3D version of the 'sona image I'd posted here last year.

Dingbat is a Liquid Crystal Dino.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 21, 2021)

(Art by TheRoguez)
I make lots of puns in streams so:


----------



## berry (Oct 1, 2021)

Rawr~! Full sona folder here! (NSFW Warning)


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 3, 2021)

I got this awesome Halloween-themed art from sappha.raze_!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 3, 2021)

I actually just did a new ref for my favourite OC! She's technically not my sona but shhhh

Here's a higher res version, and a link to the full thing! 











						Iza Ref 2.0 by biscuitsboy532
					

I actually did this one myself! It gave me a good excuse to practise a bunch of stuff, and it's helped me a lot with my art block!. ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 3, 2021)

I figured out how to upload to FA just so I can show this macabre artwork of Dusty I got. I read through the upload policy thing so I'm pretty sure it's rated properly. lol

WARNING: Some blood 








						Dusty's Feast by JackChomby
					

Heyyy... So this is my first FA upload, and it's not even my art! This spooky Halloween-themed art was made by the lovely sappha.ra ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## FarronTheFox (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 4, 2021)

here be my BIG boi (very big) : as a boar and an elephant









this one was done by @Maur , good stuff, 10/10 recommended


----------



## Play3r (Oct 4, 2021)

My sona is a depressed protogen that mainly likes to hang out with his best friends
i have no good pictures but i tried to draw him


----------



## GlassesSnakeMD (Oct 7, 2021)

I really like this one, because it shows her in her day to day life rather than some of the more risque or glamorous stuff I've depicted her doing.

Credit goes to Llythium-art


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 9, 2021)

Commissioned from 0gorecakes0
Ash seems to be thrilled about Nemesis. Jack? Not so much. Hehe.





Commissioned from LionthArtt
Ash shares my sweet tooth. uwu

I like spooky season. What can I say? lol​


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 10, 2021)

*BEHOLD. MY LATEST MASTERPIECE.*


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 10, 2021)

He's not a fursona, nor really a "furry" character, but he has animal body parts and I love this piece so much! I originally made Benjamin on a website called Heroforge as a 3D model, and decided for this spooky season to commission something from edwino_22 that showcases his love for music!





Benjamin with his face bandage on.





Benjamin with his face bandage off.

Here's 2 screenshots of his Heroforge model if you're curious!

​


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 10, 2021)

Chomby said:


> He's not a fursona, nor really a "furry" character, but he has animal body parts and I love this piece so much! I originally made Benjamin on a website called Heroforge as a 3D model, and decided for this spooky season to commission something from edwino_22 that showcases his love for music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell, I love this design.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 10, 2021)

I made a new ref sheet. Not entirely satisfied with the layout, but...


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 10, 2021)

Here's actual art of my main fursona I made last night.


----------



## JeremyGoldShield (Oct 10, 2021)

FrostHeart said:


> View attachment 84266 View attachment 84268 View attachment 84267
> Ferocious kitty!
> 
> (Thanks @GoopyFur for this idea)
> Small and ready to slain any inconvenience~


Wonder if I can get permission to include her in a group picture I'm making... This is probably an outdated character, since she refuses to return to these forums after getting hacked and deleted, and lies were spread about her being dead.


----------



## JeremyGoldShield (Oct 10, 2021)

JeremyGoldShield said:


> Wonder if I can get permission to include her in a group picture I'm making...


Once I get the picture done I'll post it in this thread, and specify which one is my foxxo.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 11, 2021)

Commissioned from bibyt! Yummy yee.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 11, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> *BEHOLD. MY LATEST MASTERPIECE.*
> View attachment 120627


UPLOAD THIS TO YOUR GALLERY IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 13, 2021)

It is I, Eremurus.

Done by @Vinfang


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

This amazing art was done by @UnknownAnimal!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

I need to get SFW art made, so I can post it around.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 17, 2021)

By Neela87 on FA


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 17, 2021)

Had a couple of bits done of my Oncilla character since I redesigned her








By Camilender and Helianthus on Amino


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 18, 2021)

Well, here is my own art of my main sona, Kili Kingsley.





Alongside that, a commission of a side sona, Lyall:














						Lyall by RednRoge
					

A bit edgy art for StolenMadWolf




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 2, 2021)

Commissioned from Franz Carlo Banocnoc
Edit: Apparently this is my 1,000th post. Wowie.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

This is one of my favorite pieces by the artist "anoruk" on DeviantArt. Featuring my cat-son, Ser Davos.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 6, 2021)

Drawn by @Inot 
<3


----------



## Mossymossfox (Nov 6, 2021)

Moss the fox (my favorite furrsona)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 6, 2021)

_"I am Many Weapons Guy, and these are my weapons.
And this is how I solve practical problems.
And you best hope : you're not the cause of any of them."_


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 7, 2021)

Ooh, so many interesting and well designed sonas in this thread! I love seeing everyone's different styles. More than happy to share my girl Dimas here!




FA LINK




FA LINK

Aaaand I don't have much digital work of my other sona, Blue, but heres a traditional one!




FA LINK


----------



## FrotPrince (Nov 10, 2021)

Here's a piece I'm working on of my husband's Opossum sona, Charlie, and my raccoon sona named Liam.


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Nov 10, 2021)

Made myself a new fursona, Vile the chinchilla x3
Might change the outfit in the future, but overall I love her vibes(and these red glasses too!!)


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 11, 2021)

My sona is a cow named Zorrena and I'm still trying to find new outfits for her. I only recently had her drawn up last year as before that she was just an idea floating in my head.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 16, 2021)

Art by archived_wishes!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 17, 2021)

flexing new toys, ready to bring the noise


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 17, 2021)

Art featuring me and my fabulous friend @Lexiand 

Drawn by @countingtides <3


----------



## thatshapeshifthero (Nov 20, 2021)

Here is mine, a kinkajou named Thomas!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 21, 2021)

(pic removed)


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't have any art of Belial yet, but here you go.









						Belial knows personally. #dinomask #floralaesthetic #furry #furryrefurb #firstfurrymask #oc #fursona
					

TikTok video from the.dustwalker.system (@the.dustwalker.system): "Belial knows personally. #dinomask #floralaesthetic #furry #furryrefurb #firstfurrymask #oc #fursona". original sound - Motivational Moment.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 23, 2021)

Made a spotted yeen recently 
Art by Demiebow Skiema


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 1, 2021)

Artist is Dauxy Cheecks and Neela87


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2021)

not exactly "art" but there is now scorpion tail in hero forge, so of course I gotta have my guy flex it


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Alethia said:


>


That is the collie girl from Road Rovers.


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)

IS Not Collen but it looks a little very more like she. This is Alethia a fan art road rovers character drawing by Kylen Miles on tripod site.  https://members.tripod.com/~Rumpleteazer_2/ky2.html IT'S possible Kylen Miles inspired Alethia after Colleen. And yes I am Road Rovers fan. 

When Alethia drawing in pencil I was seen that same with Colleen. I put the link for you see.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Alethia said:


> IS Not Collen but it looks a little very more like she. This is Alethia a fan art road rovers character drawing by Kylen Miles on tripod site.  https://members.tripod.com/~Rumpleteazer_2/ky2.html IT'S possible Kylen Miles inspired Alethia after Colleen. And yes I am Road Rovers fan.
> 
> When Alethia drawing in pencil I was seen that same with Colleen. I put the link for you see.


OK so

Your FA page shows you as being banned for pretending to be another artist

This Tripod page is basically dead, it's full of dead links and trying to navigate to the main page causes a redirect to a completely dead link

The footer claims this is Alethia's art, so I am assuming 1. you're Kylen Miles or 2. someone who is pretending to be Kylen Miles

I have questions about all of this that I think are going to never be answered satisfactorily


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)

I not have an account on tripod. Tripod is old and died site with dead links. I never found on Kilen Myles because site is dead when i was discover. I live in Romania Country. And in my country copyrigt law not use interdiction a photo on internet if the scope not implication money. If I are not looking for financial gain it is ok to use them.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Alethia said:


> I not have an account on tripod. Tripod is old and died site with dead links. I never found on Kilen Myles because site is dead when i was descover. I live in Romania Country. And in my country copyrigt law not use interdiction a photo on internet if the scope not implication money. If I are not looking for financial gain it is ok to use them.


then why do you speak French

And you're not Kylen Miles because I doubt he'd misspell his own name but apparently you're using his characters


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't speak French. My matern language is Romanian. And at school learn English. But not fluent speak english. Only medium level. And helping by google translate. Single contact with tripod site is taken few photos on it. I am not member on tripod site never.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Alethia said:


> I don't speak French. My matern language is Romanian. And at school learn English. But not fluent speak english. Only medium level. And helping by google translate. Single contact with tripod site is taken few photos on it. I am not members on tripod site.


Disponible is a French word, disponibil is the Romanian word.  I know Google Translate isn't perfect but I've never heard of it deciding to translate Romanian into French when assembling an English sentence, unless that's some declension/conjugation of the Romanian word.  Disponible and disponibil both run through Google Translate to "available" with no issue.

More to the point how did you find this obscure Tripod site full of this Kylen Miles' work (well, it was, but it's mostly dead now) if you are not Kylen


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)

I am not Kylen Miles. And maybe I typed a letter wrong because harry up. And I learn british english at school and home learn word in american english. Probably you seen that i used in this same proposition that I mixture UK english words with american english words. .


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 4, 2021)

Kim, stop this.


----------



## Alethia (Dec 4, 2021)

Ok i think it time stop the off topic conversation.


----------



## JIBBLY (Dec 5, 2021)

Anywho...
My main fursona is Charlie! She is a Capricorn (sheep/fish) and then there's Tootsie!


----------



## Outré (Dec 5, 2021)

My fursona is Outré. He is an undead immortal called a felimancer. They are similar to vampires/werewolves but are based on felines instead of wolves and bats. He is into sorcery and magic.

I actually just barley got my ref sheet back from the artist that I commissioned last night. I am also having her do a profile photo… so Cheshire cats days are numbered. 

Outrè - FA Page


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Outré said:


> My fursona is Outré. He is an undead immortal called a felimancer. They are similar to vampires/werewolves but are based on felines instead of wolves and bats. He is into sorcery and magic.
> 
> I actually just barley got my ref sheet back from the artist that I commissioned last night. I am also having her do a profile photo… so Cheshire cats days are numbered.
> 
> ...


Looks like he is based a bit on a Siamese given the coloration pattern.


----------



## Outré (Dec 5, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Looks like he is based a bit on a Siamese given the coloration pattern.


Correct. I gave the artist a discretion of what I wanted. I love Siamese cats, so I wanted the color pattern to be kind of like that, only dark gray instead of a light cream color.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 5, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Here’s a recent piece done by @Juden of Mae~


I'm showing this to my beardie!! Lol!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 5, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> I'm showing this to my beardie!! Lol!


Please do! I'm sure they'll cock their head excitedly, like my boy Bimmy did.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 5, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Please do! I'm sure they'll cock their head excitedly, like my boy Bimmy did.





He says hi :>


----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 8, 2021)

My German Shepherd Sona, Præy


----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 8, 2021)

Outré said:


> My fursona is Outré. He is an undead immortal called a felimancer. They are similar to vampires/werewolves but are based on felines instead of wolves and bats. He is into sorcery and magic.
> 
> I actually just barley got my ref sheet back from the artist that I commissioned last night. I am also having her do a profile photo… so Cheshire cats days are numbered.
> 
> ...


He looks so cool!! Love the Lore


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 9, 2021)

Here’s my fursona! Or at least my main one. I designed her a few days ago. She’s called Soundcheck. She’s a ceromus (an original species).


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm just an average werewolf. The character's name is Dorothy.

I have to make some small changes to her reference sheet. Only design change is that her cheek fluff now points down.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 11, 2021)

Drawn by Cold Brew


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 13, 2021)

Art by Unknownanimal237! My secondary fursona, Jack has been venomized! You better hide your fried chicken and turkey sandwiches!


----------



## nykalily (Dec 14, 2021)

this is my sona nykalily which my acc is named after ! Uh! She's a gay sinner and a little gremlin! (ok actually she's a wolf)

when i first made her, she was a raver , and a femboy ^^; now over a decade later her transition has followed my own.

I'm thinking of giving her a new makeover soon!


----------



## Raever (Dec 14, 2021)

Art by: DairySoda
May your day be made better with these toe beans.


----------



## Bel (Dec 14, 2021)

That's my sona, Bel, by jleet on Twitter.


----------



## KoboldBluw2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Grob The Dragons'ref sheet by KoboldBluwew
					

So this is my scalesona / fursona . also he is not here becuse i dont have a art style. but i will reveal him once i get a art style. . ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 18, 2021)

New fursona just dropped…
Well, to be exact, the design was sitting around on my Toyhouse page for several months and I wasn’t doing anything with it, so I had to use it *somehow*
Her name’s Kiko!


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 5, 2022)

JuniperW said:


> New fursona just dropped…
> Well, to be exact, the design was sitting around on my Toyhouse page for several months and I wasn’t doing anything with it, so I had to use it *somehow*
> Her name’s Kiko!


Reptile squad. Here's my cobra Sid in summer mode.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 11, 2022)

First new pic in a while! By https://twitter.com/nat_furyou


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 12, 2022)

Good moooooorning! 
(Thanks DenFalcone!!!)


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 12, 2022)

Bear? Yes!
Ref Sheet? Also yes!
Funny jokes? My friends don't think so!
Art By: u/impendingsenseofd00m (On Reddit)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Paws the Opinicus said:


> Good moooooorning!
> (Thanks DenFalcone!!!)


*Waves Back* Morning


----------



## LouTekoda (Jan 12, 2022)

Here I am! I'm a new world monkey!
Don't got a ref sheet yet cause I'm pretty poor.
He's 7 years old and lives out in the wilderness with a buncha fairies that take care of him. He likes to heal lost travelers in the water at the spring he lives at and plants trees to help take care of the surrounding forest.
His ears are normally pointier and more elf like than this but this is still a great pic of him by an anonymous friend of mine. ^.^


----------



## Loudly (Jan 13, 2022)

His name is Loudly, although it doesn't define him all that much as he's pretty quiet and reserved. He's a mix of an African wild dog and a regular dog, hence the sharp ears! If he takes a liking to you he might just lead you to his hideout in the forest where flowers and berries are plentiful under the leafy hemisphere of the ancient magical trees. You can guess what his ideal date would look like.  へ__(‾◡◝ )>


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Loudly said:


> His name is Loudly, although it doesn't define him all that much as he's pretty quiet and reserved. He's a mix of an African wild dog and a regular dog, hence the sharp ears! If he takes a liking to you he might just lead you to his hideout in the forest where flowers and berries are plentiful under the leafy hemisphere of the ancient magical trees. You can guess what his ideal date would look like.  へ__(‾◡◝ )>
> View attachment 125892View attachment 125893View attachment 125895


she is so cute!


----------



## Loudly (Jan 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> she is so cute!


It's a boy but thank you still!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Loudly said:


> It's a boy but thank you still!


FRICK, sorry I am so sorry


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Obsydian (Jan 14, 2022)

A Cabbit for your consideration


----------



## NowKith (Jan 19, 2022)

I just arrived here yesterday! Here's my Fursona! She's a pink tabby cat!











On my pro


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

NowKith said:


> I just arrived here yesterday! Here's my Fursona! She's a pink tabby cat!


this is SOOOOOO CUTE! did you draw these?


----------



## NowKith (Jan 19, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> this is SOOOOOO CUTE! did you draw these?


Yep! All artwork is by me :3


----------



## Jojer (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm an anthro pharaoh hound.


----------



## Alis309 (Jan 23, 2022)

I am a fennec fox.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

NowKith said:


> I just arrived here yesterday! Here's my Fursona! She's a pink tabby cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm not even here to post a fursona but I need to say I'm obsessed with the colour scheme on your OC! So gorgeous, and I love your art <3

Honestly, it's so great seeing such a variety of OCs on this thread, keep posting everyone  !


----------



## NowKith (Jan 25, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> Okay, I'm not even here to post a fursona but I need to say I'm obsessed with the colour scheme on your OC! So gorgeous, and I love your art <3
> 
> Honestly, it's so great seeing such a variety of OCs on this thread, keep posting everyone  !


Thank you so much!!! I'm really happy with how she turned out. It means a lot to hear that!!


----------



## WhyScout (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey! I'm new, I just made my first sona yesterday ^^
Still learning how to use this site..


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 27, 2022)

"With top-tier power of god and anime on my side, comes top-tier support !"
- sincerely, a cleric/paladin


----------



## Punji (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 17, 2022)

Cute piece done by Neela87 and LockworkOrange


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2022)

Drawn by the lovely SmidgeFish/Skyee.









						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## kennelgrass (Feb 17, 2022)

this is my fursona, yeagar! they are an aussie shepherd!
they are very stupid and never have a thought in their head.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

This is a reference for a a sort of new fursona/mascot for my own creative endevours. I'll still be using my main fursona Kili, but this might well pop up more often. The StolenMadWolf.














						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

I have a sort of weird custom when it comes to my own art. If only part of a character shows up in the original piece, go ahead and expa ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 22, 2022)

just a quick drawing with a new pose of my hand there, though I often find myself doing that to tell myself, "later" or "not now", whenever I wanna stop what I'm doing for something else


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm getting a plush from Tigermoon.


----------



## kindkiosk (Feb 23, 2022)

kennelgrass said:


> this is my fursona, yeagar! they are an aussie shepherd!
> they are very stupid and never have a thought in their head.
> View attachment 127754View attachment 127756View attachment 127755


aussies seriously just hnnnnnng they are such gorgeous sonas every single time


----------



## tamara590 (Feb 24, 2022)

My tribal boyo kiran here^^


----------



## Kandi (Feb 24, 2022)

kennelgrass said:


> this is my fursona, yeagar! they are an aussie shepherd!
> they are very stupid and never have a thought in their head.
> View attachment 127754View attachment 127756View attachment 127755


This is the cutest fursona I've ever seen


----------



## Kandi (Feb 24, 2022)

Thought I'd share mine- She's just a cotton candy colored kitty cat!


----------



## Fawresin (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't have many pics of him yet, but...


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's two pictures of my fursona I've made using Gacha Club. :3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 26, 2022)

A sweet gift from a good friend

Drawn by Vega


----------



## Djarum1312 (Feb 26, 2022)

Here's my owl skull fursona named djarum c: it's just a quick sketch sorry for the bad quality, I don't draw much


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 26, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/Hpvbv3w


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 28, 2022)

Chomby said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Hpvbv3w


The same artist (Shisien1) made me this!


----------



## Djarum1312 (Feb 28, 2022)

Did a quick sketch of my owl skull fursona again


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't think I've posted here since I made my last two characters









						Grumpy Yeen (c) by biscuitsboy532
					

demiebow_skiema works fast. Took her like 40 minutes. Thought I'd get her to continue the tradition. . She's got more of a mul ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Luv U (C) by biscuitsboy532
					

You know the drill lol. . Demiebow_Skiema




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 28, 2022)

Chomby said:


> The same artist (Shisien1) made me this!
> 
> View attachment 128248View attachment 128249View attachment 128250


Final images!​


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 1, 2022)

Artist: _beetle.guts_
They made me this sketch page to get a feel for my character. ^^
I'm going to get a physical badge from them in the mail!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 4, 2022)

ContraryWarrior said:


> View attachment 128382View attachment 128384
> View attachment 128383
> 
> 
> These are some of the art I have for my profile, hope you like!


Unless you are this user on FA >>> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/fudge-the-otter/

I would advise against using other people's characters as your personal profile picture without their knowing or approval.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 6, 2022)

Chomby said:


> The same artist (Shisien1) made me this!



Same artist again! I got an updated reference sheet of Ash! I'm still going to use my other one as well but this version of Ash is more reflectant of me in real life. lol


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 7, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Final images!​



He's here (charm included)! ​


----------



## Bard Fenrir (Mar 8, 2022)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
> his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses
> 
> he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair
> ...


Wow, that's great!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 8, 2022)

I completed an art collaboration with Shisien1! They are the same artist who made my figurine, charm, and updated reference sheet!

Shi's Fursona (right): I drew the sketch and colored. Shi did line art and shading.
My Fursona (left): Shi drew the sketch and colored. I did the line art and shading.

It was my first time doing one but I think both pieces turned out really well!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 10, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/BTsXS5H


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 10, 2022)

Chomby said:


> https://imgur.com/a/BTsXS5H


I love your character bro. Super cool design.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 11, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I love your character bro. Super cool design.


Aww. Thank you!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 11, 2022)

I just received this incredibly beautiful Mechina inspired piece from @cinsyrly this morning. ♥

Please check out their work and FA page to commission them.


----------



## AylinCutiepie (Mar 12, 2022)

Liam is so adorable!!! OMG! Floofie <3
This is my Aylin ^^


----------



## AylinCutiepie (Mar 12, 2022)

Tsuko-chi said:


> Peach girl! I have had her for a while, still love her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love her sm <3!!!


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 12, 2022)

Aside from Roy (el purple snake), Ayame is my other fursona. She's a robot :V


----------



## neriirazor (Mar 12, 2022)

hi, this is Cora c: she's just a regular red fox. they deliver newspapers as their job


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 13, 2022)

Going plushie mode 






Drawn by Chomby ^^


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 16, 2022)

Sorry I'm sussy. u_u








						Belly Slime by JackChomby
					

I was bored so I decided to create a slime inflation piece. Yes, slime inflation is one of my many "interests." I hope I' ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 20, 2022)

Sleepy


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 20, 2022)

An African Wild Dog with the superpower of Imagination Manifestation! They call him... Manifesto!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Zinkari (Mar 21, 2022)

she a deer (mostly)

Art by me ^^


----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

i'll just link to the ref sheet i made hehe x3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				








Drawn by the lovely @RainFlame.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 29, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Artist: _beetle.guts_
> They made me this sketch page to get a feel for my character. ^^
> I'm going to get a physical badge from them in the mail!



Here's the badge! It'll be printed out and laminated tomorrow. uwu


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 30, 2022)

Luxi  and Sasha


----------



## Moredrasia (Mar 31, 2022)

Two of my favorite pieces I got done for my sona


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 31, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm getting a plush from Tigermoon.


----------



## StinkySkunk420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi!!! Very new to this, but trying to introduce myself, and make my rounds. Anyway, meet stinky skunk. He’s a gay male skunk with a huge paw fetish. Adding color to this one later.


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Roy and Ayame being ~_cool_~




Arts by Dgirael


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 6, 2022)

*HE CAME.*






Plush: Tigermoon___
Figurine: Shisien1​


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 6, 2022)

Peet beans.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2022)

Terry Stray / Stray Cat Terry (StrayCat/NoraNeko)

A usual civilian-ish catto who actually earns cash via mercenary jobs. The background Terry's staged in is a corrupted dystopian cuberpunk city. Techno-Draconia(Technonia), Draconia--my fictional universe!

Yup! This is my sona! Pitifully, there are far more NSFWs than SFWs, soooo..... Yeah!


----------



## neriirazor (Apr 7, 2022)

this is Cora Dustclaw c:


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Apr 7, 2022)

Here are some of my favorites


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 7, 2022)

I slice and I dice.


----------



## DorjeStego (Apr 7, 2022)

By https://twitter.com/PuzzledJayPros


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 7, 2022)

My fursona, I am also an artist.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 14, 2022)

Artist is --James-- on FA


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 23, 2022)

I was bored so I drew Ash in my favorite edgy style. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

Ooooh yeah, haven't shown the protogen piece I got some time ago from Marcus Grey. 








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 25, 2022)

This two is my current new arts.


----------



## River_Draconia (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm all new, just did this one. will post full ref soon.   Name is River Draconia :O


----------



## Mizan (Apr 29, 2022)

well here's my current sona's iteration, heh ^^;


----------



## Smityyyy (Apr 29, 2022)

The racc man himself


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 29, 2022)

This is cropped for reasons you can probably guess... 





*Blueberry.*​


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2022)

To sass with confidence.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 11, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 11, 2022)

Queen Of The Stage by LadyNanako on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




you got it!


----------



## Tails_155 (May 14, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47196988/ I have many more of Terri.


----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 14, 2022)

Her name is Strawberry Lemonade


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 22, 2022)

This was a free gift done by the amazing owl, @Cosmic-FS 

I love it to bits. The pink goes so well with the blue <3


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Jun 10, 2022)

I have 2 fursonas! The hyena’s name is Calahoo and the bunny’s name is Joshie! They’re based off of me IRL in terms of personality & looks!


----------



## XkikiluvX (Jun 10, 2022)

my feline fursona!  I need to do her reference sheet when I get a chance.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47590286/


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 15, 2022)

This was made by illieous.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 15, 2022)

Aw, he's sleepy.


----------



## Servyl (Jun 23, 2022)

My main girl, Eirlys. Lines are by the lovely Queenhound on site, modified by me.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 23, 2022)

(no context)
Dattebayo


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> View attachment 134180(no context)
> Dattebayo


Does he only sometimes have a pupil/iris?


----------



## Fatal (Jun 23, 2022)

This is Puff! They are a Plush Winged PikaCat (Pikachu Cat hybrid)! They are inspired by one of my favorite artist, StarRayKitty!


----------



## annewolf (Jun 25, 2022)

This is the only sfw drawing I've done of my fursona (still in beta phase)


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Loudly (Jul 3, 2022)

My secondary sona that I have yet to come up with a name for.  I was thinking of something snow/cold related but my creativity is lacking-


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

Loudly said:


> View attachment 134827View attachment 134828
> 
> My secondary sona that I have yet to come up with a name for.  I was thinking of something snow/cold related but my creativity is lacking-


Here are some name suggestions: Glacier, Icicle, Aurora (auroras happen in cold places), Snowstorm, Blizzard, Frost.


----------



## anxiouscanine1198 (Jul 4, 2022)

AlleycatIrony said:


> my fursona is a border collie w/ ragdoll cat characteristics (personality, tail)
> his name is liam and he's mute and hangs out w/ a bunch of horses
> 
> he's not naturally pink, he's white and brown in colouration but has dyed his fur - he sometimes wears extensions in his hair
> ...


Zayn the wolf


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jul 6, 2022)

Quetz the feathered dragon. Normally feral, but also here she is anthro as well


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 6, 2022)

Cute drawing of feral Chaos by SharpUnforgiven.


----------



## KemoNova (Jul 11, 2022)

Vertuose the cat (❁´◡`❁)



Those are my contacts below.
My own website | Twitter | FurAffinity | Youtube | Sudomemo


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

Trisha Gunner, my current fursona. She's been my fursona for a long time now.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 14, 2022)

Here is a drawing Kope did of Chaos for inspiration.









						Drawing of Chaos by weirdo9018 by Chaosmasterdelta
					

weirdo9018 wanted some inspiration and decided that I was it.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2022)

My attempt at a ref sheet for my sona


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

How do I show photo


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 17, 2022)

Drawn by @countingtides <3


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

Akima said:


> How do I show photo


You gotta grab a link from imgr or copy the image 



https://imgur.com/a/YGV9Oui


----------



## Kope (Jul 17, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Drawn by @countingtides <3


He blue though. Aren’t  you red?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> He blue though. Aren’t  you red?


My dragon, Nexus is red. This is my kobold, Zippy.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's headshots I got from BloodHimboCartoons of my 'sona, Ash, and my co-owned character, Zeru!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

Kope said:


> You gotta grab a link from imgr or copy the image
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/YGV9Oui


He looks so adorable.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 20, 2022)

messing around with hero forge to make my guy
this is the closest I could get for his head model as a boar


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2022)

Gamer Yakamaru by feve
					

Multi-slot gaming piece for Yakamaru!. . Multi-Slot gaming art available here !. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48193966/. . Tip Jar(u ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Always love art from feve.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 29, 2022)

One of my last (favorite) sketches of my sona--








						My Illegal Bikini by PercyD
					

Late 4th of July work, inspired by this bab's (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42623279/(url)). Shoutout to tr273 !. . But in the  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## ~KrimsonCreature (Aug 10, 2022)

My main fursona, Kata, who is a cherry red mutationed red fox.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48327541/


----------



## PC Master Race (Aug 16, 2022)

paladin/cleric with the power of god and anime on his side, lol


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 16, 2022)

I've got other versions of my character but the rest are of the NSFW kind which i'm not going to post :3


----------



## RobotStubble (Aug 25, 2022)

My sona is a cartoony boxing dragon guy!


----------



## Draco0385 (Aug 25, 2022)

I personally find that Bahamut is my fursona. Loved him in FFX and Crisis Core, the massive power just excited me in every way. This art piece is by Yi Da Tan.  https://cdna.artstation.com/p/asset...m/yi-da-tan-bahamut-bpr-2-ver4.jpg?1477585753


----------



## Draco0385 (Aug 25, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> I've got other versions of my character but the rest are of the NSFW kind which i'm not going to post :3


I am absoultely in love with your Dragon.^^'


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 27, 2022)

Draco0385 said:


> I am absoultely in love with your Dragon.^^'


Ty. It took me ages to get the design perfect. :3


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Draco0385 (Aug 27, 2022)

PloucTheDragon said:


>


Cute belly~


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 7, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/asVvhyG


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 9, 2022)

got this lovely piece from kitebirb on twitter


----------



## Goon the frank (Sep 9, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> got this lovely piece from kitebirb on twitter


Is his wing forever broken? Poor bird


And I just got my very first ref sheet done this week by @voshuli on twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567892058005803009


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 9, 2022)

Goon the frank said:


> Is his wing forever broken? Poor bird


i was intending to keep the cast on him even after i got my cast off, but fate had other plans and i broke my wrist again, so yeah


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 10, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/iJJLKXU

Will she escape Tarkov?
Post theme :
KINO - Spokoynaya Noch'​


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 10, 2022)

new commed piece

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568632338183069698


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 12, 2022)

finally got a ref!


----------



## Keket (Sep 28, 2022)

The other day I attempted to make a fursona I connected with. I've had OC's in the past, but none resonated. I stayed up literally _all night _drawing her... and even so I have the urge to re-do the entire thing lol. Oh well. I'll get it down eventually I suppose.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 24, 2022)

I finally got mine in, My Fursona Renegade


----------



## TaintedLion (Oct 26, 2022)

one of my favourite pieces of my oc


----------



## PandoranMama (Oct 27, 2022)

I have six sonas in total at this point in time:

*Madison* — Bashkir Curly




Art/Design by BlueNire
*Adeline* — Spotted Hyena




Art by Me
*Papunya* — Thylacoleo Carnifex




Art/Design by PronghornPunk
*Stella Song* — Dragon/Pony "Dracony"




Art by Me
*Mello* — Enderman; Enderian/Elytrian hybrid




Art by Me
*Opal* — Mightyena




Art by BlueNire


----------



## Euroann (Oct 27, 2022)

Hello this is me Euroan the red wolf, you all look so great. Pls check my link, I don't have any image places other than deviantart and furaffinity.

Euroan

It's how I would want my fursuit to look. Without the smudging, the black part went into fails. Thus traditional media arggh.


----------



## TaintedLion (Oct 29, 2022)

i had this image commissoned a while ago from kitebirb of my sona transformed into a gryphon, really like how this one turned out


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 29, 2022)

Portrait of my second sona - raven Rright.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 30, 2022)

AСEO card - it shows my sona Rright in a druid costume in Samhain:>


----------



## TaintedLion (Nov 2, 2022)

got a piece of my bird sona as a wyvern for novernber

art by lex (@ COM50c on twitter)


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 3, 2022)

This is the human version for one of mine: Vanessa Howl (who calls herself the "Damsel Of Darkness") the psychotic, serial killer gothic wolf with an obsession with death and killing people and a knack for hiding the evidence.

There's a whole thing I wrote for her but there is no way in all hell that the FAF mods will let me post it so just know that she's SUPER fucked up and enjoys every moment she has with her prey. We can't all be saints, right?


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Nov 10, 2022)

Super quick doodle of Dingbat the Proto running off after something.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 10, 2022)

tuxedo_fish said:


> Super quick doodle of Dingbat the Proto running off after something.


I love dinosaurs, and I rarely see herbivores sonas.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

My sona's 3 forms, made in hero forge : elephant, "shark" and boar
I'm not a fan of the fish tail model for mermaids in hero forge, so I gave him the naga tail instead
And there're like TWO clothing items for taur lower body lol, so I'm not gonna give him any fancy armor ; he's just a blacksmith, that's all


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 14, 2022)

*((The artwork of my character is my own artwork. <3 Please do not take.))*


This is my cutie Cara Kitten. She represents my feminine side. ((I identify as a pretty heavy Masc Lesbian.))
She really helps me get back in touch with my feminine side. <3​


----------



## Appius (Nov 16, 2022)

*BONUS, My Fursona as different species:*




This Wolfy is my Fursona Appius, He's been with me (or rather, has represented me) all the way to back my school days (from Elementary to College) upto this very day ^w^


----------



## OneMillionFurries (Nov 16, 2022)

HEEM! <3


----------



## jxne (Nov 17, 2022)

Here she be


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Already posted it, not here tho...


			https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/webber/images/9/91/Bandicam_2022-11-18_20-54-18-137.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20221118205340&path-prefix=de


----------

